# Dice Scum, the series.



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 9, 2015)

Dice Scum

_Dramatis Personae
_
Story of four (+1) former basement-dwelling board/miniatures gamers who get together at... a store almost daily.  You know, when they aren't in classes.  Also, they have a transgender character in the group, which might make for an awesome selling-point, but really, there's more than one character in the story.

The Main Characters:


Spoiler: Quick concept











By @rookie .

Aidan McCutcheon:  FtM transgender, but really, just one of the guys.  One of the more stable and less messed up people in the group. Sure, he's prone to panic attacks and nervous breakdowns due to years of fucked up body chemistry and dysphoria, but he holds a job in tech support, lives in an apartment flat on their own money, and is aiming to go to college to fulfill his dream of working in the aerospace industry. Comes here since this is the only area he knows of that allows him to game, since it's bs to play minis online. Dreads the day either Stephen or Chris finds out he's an FtM. Is an avid bicyclist and motorbiker due to space in the area and the experience of riding such machines.


Spoiler: Aidan concept art



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/aiden-png.48236/


by @theBox .

Stephen ["Sensei Kenichi"] Adamsson: super-generic uber-white kid being as Japanese as possible. Like all otaku, he is utterly obsessed with anime and spends what spare money he has on DVDs and miniatures for the war game they all play. Can't speak fluent Japanese, but loves to correct people who say Japanese words incorrectly. Also spouts pointless Japanese trivia.  Not only that, but this guy should screech in rage and try to argue dubbing should it ever come up in a conversation. He randomly drops romaji into stuff he writes and speaks it out loud for no reason. Also should claim to be a master of Aikido or some other type of martial arts, even though they weigh a buck ten soaked and have no muscle or skill at all. Anime choices are pretty much mainstream shit you'd see in Shonen Jump or edgy shit like Hellsing or Berserk. He is driven there by his put upon mother, since he has no driver's license. The car is a beat-up Toyota from 1995, and he claims it will one day be his due to Japanese superiority in automobile manufacturing. He believes in all of the katana myths and should ragequit when his weeb character is killed at one point due to him acting like a fool. Also rages when his sword wielding minis lose to gun fielding units. Is currently bombing art college in animation due to being a lazy weeb.


Spoiler: Stephen Concept









https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/concept-shit-png.49792/


by @MarvinTheParanoidAndroid , @falsely_rendered 

Tram Tri ("tree"): A third generation Cham-American whose family emigrated during the Vietnam War. Is an occasional player of this particular group, though they are by no means not a regular. Next to Chris is probably the most knowledgeable player when it comes to rules and strategies. Is a classmate to Aidan in some of the classes, but is in a different field. Works in a pet shop and lives with their parents to help keep the burden reasonable. Earned the one sided rivalry with Stephen due to both being Asian and not giving a shit about anime.

Chris Phillips:  Smells a bit like a homeless man and cheap cologne. Regularly looks shabbier and shabbier until he's suddenly much cleaner and smells nicer. This cycle occurs on about a monthly rate. Claims to be incel in private, but is usually too chickenshit to say that outloud. Is the ultimate rules lawyer in the game, but more in a mechanical sense rather than being an unfair munchkin sense. Graduated with no degree and lives at home. Makes money mostly by selling figures he's painted.

Billy-Bob Ichiro:  He's the laptop Skyping from Japan.  Former friend and roommate of Chris when Chris' family was stationed in Okinawa.  A member of the Rokabiri subculture, he tends to lapse between the stereotypical Japanese-English accent to that of a half-decent Elvis impersonator.

"The Table:"
The Table are recurring characters that come and go in episodes.

Deoiridh Hayden:  (Half-Chinese?  Korean?  Filipino?):  Assigned male at birth.  A lover of all things Scottish.  MtF transgender and feminist.  Helps people check their privilege and show sensitivity to the oppression minority groups suffer.  Always ready to inform the "Cis" people at the Devil's Pajamas of their status, and helps them recognize their microaggressions.  And of course, she will remind people, when necessary, that she is a proud woman of color.  Loves LARPing, and often will discuss the benefits of the claymore over other weaponry, and proudly professes their skill at wielding one (made of foam, of course).

Mathis "Owl-Eyes" Dupuis:  The store owner of The Devil's Pajamas Comics and Games.  He was a roadie for the Grateful Dead, then later just about every heavy metal band.  He's finally put down roots in his hometown.  He is defined by the concert tour t-shirts he's always wearing.  People love to call him a Satanist, and he does nothing to discourage this image as he seems to love decorating the place with demonic imagery.  He's the sage of the store, often imparting wisdom, when he's not pissed off at something.

Gloria Shaw:  A 60 year old woman whose children have since long moved away.  Rather than go do "old people" things, like playing Bingo in smoke-filled church basements, she's instead taken up role-playing.  A product of the sixties, she never quite escaped the counter-culture movement that sprang up during the time. A fond member of a new age movement and natural remedies, she is often critical of western medicine, since it failed to save her brother's life. She constantly wears a necklace of crystals that she collects since she believes each mineral has the ability to heal. A pescetarian, she has not eaten any meat besides fish since the Reagan administration. Is a nascent hoarder, she has eleven cats at home, and she babies them regularly. She often plays free-natured people such as elves and fae.

Frank Stone:  A Viet Nam veteran who was drafted in the late sixties. He never was quite the same when the Tet offensive came about and he was forced to do things during that time he regrets. He has been in and out of mental wards and on and off the street. He is currently in one of his more stable periods, since he's been loaded up on meds by the veteran's hospital and has an aide to check in on him and a part-time job as a greeter in a halfway house. In spite of snapping utterly and needing hospice care, is a genuinely fun player, although he occasionally slips into memories depending on if Tram is there. Most of the time, it's fonder memories, since Tram reminds him of an ARV trooper that he befriended during his time there serving as an advisor to South Vietnam's troops. But on bad days he has to leave early or else will have a panic attack or lose control.

Onan Boggs:  Raised in a very strict fundamentalist Southern Baptist home.  Closeted homosexual, and lives every day denying who he really is.  He has to sneak out to go to the store, so he's often dressed nice amongst the filthy peasants.  He is virginal in many senses of the word, from relationships with others to role-playing games.  Finds them and the heathens interesting, but he is, unlike his parents, not one to proselytize.

Other characters:

Harold and Svetlana Reynolds:  The married couple.  Harold is fairly unattractive and middle-aged.  Balding and glasses.  Svetlana, however, is young and glamorous and speaks with a thick Russian accent, making people suspect she was a mail-order bride.  Harold loves playing the Organic Universe game when it's high fantasy day at the store.  Brags about what his Enchanter did in previous sessions.  Svetlana has a fighter character, but she lets Harold dictate her actions as she's often filing and painting her nails or texting people.



Scripts:
Pilot:  Plastic Barbarians at the Gates.
Episode 2:  There were no survivors. +Death by weeb.


----------



## TM Ambrose (Sep 9, 2015)

My idea for a character: 
Trans-black (or insert culture here) Transgirl. Incredibly racists. Completely non-passing but demands to be treated as if she's the most beautiful person in the world. Constantly fishing for sympathy. Family is upper class, and she's had everything paid for in her life. In game she refuses to play male characters and demands to be the race that is typically discriminated against. Will call people on racism for retarded reasons. Constantly attempts to speak in ebonics.


----------



## APerson (Sep 9, 2015)

Okay: I like Aidan and Stephen, think that Asian minority should be female, and wonder if we could throw in something from my character in the other discussion (insanely trans but not passing, only eats food with trans fats, loves the Trans-Siberian Orchestra etc.)


----------



## Cassowary (Sep 9, 2015)

I was thinking that the Asian Female character could be some sort of "art ho"/"pastel grunge"/some other type of ~tumblr fashion subculture~ character whose idea of a job is selling poorly-made merchandise of her art (which is ripped off of anime and Steven Universe and is full of "MALE TEARS uwu" bullshit).

Edit: Since she's both Steven's rival and a PROUD WOMAN OF COLOUR, she calls him out on how he DESTROYS JAPANESE CULTURE, despite the fact that she is not of Japanese descent and is also a closet weeaboo.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 9, 2015)

Tomorrow I'll go to some brick-and-mortar stores to do... um... field research.

What's funny is that all the archetypes (albeit not really the PWoC) are found in these game stores, often playing M:tG or one of those "living" RPG campaigns.

Other brick-and-mortar people I've witnessed:

The 60 year-old woman who plays that hot elf chick because she just wants to feel loved and not be at home with cats.
The war veteran who literally forgot where he was because he's so medicated by the military doctors it's surprising he doesn't have flashbacks fighting orcs on paper.
That guy who insists on wearing a camouflage Utilikilt and thinking it's the height of fashion.


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 9, 2015)

Are we doing tumblr characters or sensible characters? Or a mix of both? A regular, dysphoric trans person, and a tumblr demiboy magigirl tucute for example.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 9, 2015)

This is an organized effort.  I think Aidan would be the "normal" one of the whole bunch.  But really, despite being the "lead role", we do have, you know, actual other characters, and I love the input.

Things I don't want:
Catch phrases.
Total nerd culture language.  Like "Welcome to Eltingville".  Sure, the folks here play the game, and aside from the possible autistic character Chris, folks would be talking about things beyond it.

But now that @SteelPlatedHeart has discovered Midnight Animals, are we still wanting to make this happen?


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 9, 2015)

Im still willing to voice a character


----------



## rookie (Sep 9, 2015)

Idk man, sounds like we could have a great time shitting on GenZed with this


----------



## Football Meatlong (Sep 9, 2015)

Which one of the characters maintains a shitty webcomic?

EDIT: I know it's been said that they play tabeltop RPGs, but I think also playing a videogame with a notoriously harsh community (Call of Duty, League of Legends) would be worth exploring. Maybe in an episode, they ruin some 12 year old's life because he has to ask his mother what a "trans lesbian" after one of the characters tells him off for not using the proper pronouns.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 9, 2015)

Football Meatlong said:


> Which one of the characters maintains a shitty webcomic?


...I can't believe we didn't think of that kind of character...

This needs to be in there if this project goes forward.


----------



## APerson (Sep 9, 2015)

HinRai said:


> Are we doing tumblr characters or sensible characters? Or a mix of both? A regular, dysphoric trans person, and a tumblr demiboy magigirl tucute for example.


I kinda want either one "tumblr nut" and 3 normal, or 3 "tumblr nuts" and an Only Sane Man.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 9, 2015)

One of them is definitely a LARPer as well, yes?


----------



## Adamska (Sep 9, 2015)

I got a shitton of brain vomit for the premise, and some of it might actually work.



Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Story of four former basement-dwelling board/miniatures gamers who get together at... a store almost daily.



The store should be in one of those shittier strip malls that has several empty and slightly decaying stores. It's one of three stores left in the plaza. The other two are a cigarette outlet and some insurance company whose commercials you'll only see at like 3am in the morning on SD tv. The parking lot is cracked and has some nasty potholes that always have a puddle in it. It smells of cigarette butts and homeless people.



Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> The lead is Aidan, a passing transmale who is "just one of the guys". Should any loner/autistic gamer discover his secret, there may be no end of terrible guys trying to pick "her" up, only to repel him from their body odor.



Aidan is one of the more stable and less messed up people in the group. Sure, he's prone to panic attacks and nervous breakdowns due to years of fucked up body chemistry and dysmorphia, but he holds a job in tech support, lives in an apartment flat on their own money, and is aiming to go to college to fulfill his dream of working in the aerospace industry. Comes here since this is the only area he knows of that allows him to game, since it's bs to play minis online. Dreads the day either Stephen or Chris finds out he's an FtM. Is an avid bicyclist and motorbiker due to space in the area and the experience of riding such machines.



Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Stephen ["Sensei Kenichi"] Adamson: super-generic uber-white kid being as Japanese as possible. Like all otaku, he is utterly obsessed with anime and spends what spare money he has on DVDs and miniatures for the war game they all play. Can't speak fluent Japanese, but loves to correct people who say Japanese words incorrectly. Also spouts pointless Japanese trivia.



Not only that, but this guy should screech in rage and try to argue dubbing should it ever come up in a conversation. He randomly drops romaji into stuff he writes and speaks it out loud for no reason. Also should claim to be a master of Aikido or some other type of martial arts, even though they weigh a buck ten soaked and have no muscle or skill at all. Anime choices are pretty much mainstream shit you'd see in Shonen Jump or edgy shit like Hellsing or Berserk. He is driven there by his put upon mother, since he has no driver's license. The car is a beat-up Toyota from 1995, and he claims it will one day be his due to Japanese superiority in automobile manufacturing. He believes in all of the katana myths and should ragequit when his weeb character is killed at one point due to him acting like a fool. Also rages when his sword wielding minis lose to gun fielding units. Is currently bombing art college in animation due to being a lazy weeb.



Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Asian minority character. From some ethnic group that isn't Chinese, Japanese, Korean, (or Lao - respect due to King of the Hill): Stephen's arch-rival, even if token character is oblivious to this antagonistic relationship. Just thinks Stephen's a dick and gets on with his life.



Tram, a third generation Cham-American whose family emigrated during the Vietnam War. Is an occasional player of this particular group, though they are by no means not a regular. Next to Chris is probably the most knowledgeable player when it comes to rules and strategies. Is a classmate to Aidan in some of the classes, but is in a different field. Works in a pet shop and lives with their parents to help keep the burden reasonable. Earned the one sided rivalry with Stephen due to both being Asian and not giving a shit about anime.



Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Chris Phillips (working name): Obsessed with "the game" more than anyone. Knows every stat, every move, every trick that can be pulled with a game model. Runs the dice numbers out loud. Little internal dialog. Can't play with any models unpainted. Looks very sweaty and nervous when people look like they're going to get their oily fingers over his exquisitely-painted minis.



Smells a bit like a homeless man and cheap cologne. Regularly looks shabbier and shabbier until he's suddenly much cleaner and smells nicer. This cycle occurs on about a monthly rate. Claims to be incel in private, but is usually too chickenshit to say that outloud. Is the ultimate rules lawyer in the game, but more in a mechanical sense rather than being an unfair munchkin sense. Graduated with no degree and lives at home. Makes money mostly by selling figures he's painted.



Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> The 60 year-old woman who plays that hot elf chick because she just wants to feel loved and not be at home with cats.



Gloria Shaw. A product of the sixties, she never quite escaped the counter-culture movement that sprang up during the time. A fond member of a new age movement and natural remedies, she is often critical of western medicine, since it failed to save her brother's life. She constantly wears a necklace of crystals that she collects since she believes each mineral has the ability to heal. A pescetarian, she has not eaten any meat besides fish since the Reagan administration. Is a nascent hoarder, she has eleven cats at home, and she babies them regularly. She often plays free-natured people such as elves and fae.



Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> The war veteran who literally forgot where he was because he's so medicated by the military doctors it's surprising he doesn't have flashbacks fighting orcs on paper.



Frank Stone. A Viet Nam veteran who was drafted in the late sixties. He never was quite the same when the Tet offensive came about and he was forced to do things during that time he regrets. He has been in and out of mental wards and on and off the street. He is currently in one of his more stable periods, since he's been loaded up on meds by the veteran's hospital and has an aide to check in on him and a part-time job as a greeter in a halfway house. In spite of snapping utterly and needing hospice care, is a genuinely fun player, although he occasionally slips into memories depending on if Tram is there. Most of the time, it's fonder memories, since Tram reminds him of an ARV trooper that he befriended during his time there serving as an advisor to South Vietnam's troops. But on bad days he has to leave early or else will have a panic attack or lose control.

I'll get into the LARPer and web person a bit later, since I think they'd be that intentional edgelord type of person and I'm currently a bit done with mind flushing at the moment.


----------



## Girlfriend-free Boy (Sep 9, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> One of them is definitely a LARPer as well, yes?


That could be either Stephen or Chris (I'm "auditioning" for Chris btw)


----------



## Adamska (Sep 9, 2015)

Girlfriend-free Boy said:


> That could be either Stephen or Chris



I can see it now: Stephen in all his skinny whiteboy glory trying to cosplay as and act like Guts.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 9, 2015)

Adamska said:


> I can see it now: Stephen in all his skinny whiteboy glory trying to cosplay as and act like Guts.


The sword will have to be made out of cardboard or he'd never be able to lift it.

Or better yet, he just ends up dragging it behind him with both hands.


----------



## Adamska (Sep 9, 2015)

As an aside I wouldn't mind doing the script writing. If you have a blank spot for voices, I can audition for some of them.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 9, 2015)

APerson said:


> Okay: I like Aidan and Stephen, think that Asian minority should be female, and wonder if we could throw in something from my character in the other discussion (insanely trans but not passing, only eats food with trans fats, loves the Trans-Siberian Orchestra etc.)


Could also go with the unnamed character claiming to be trans but isn't at all. Just does it as a way to get attention. The worst side of tumblr, for example.


----------



## Girlfriend-free Boy (Sep 9, 2015)

The webcomic guy could be a pastiche of the Quilliam character in Gen Zed, in that only his voice is heard.


----------



## Adamska (Sep 9, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Could also go with claims to be trans but isn't at all. Just does it as a way to get attention.



I could have the kilt wearer and other LARPer be that piece of shit. Since I haven't written them up yet.



Girlfriend-free Boy said:


> The webcomic guy could be a pastiche of the Quilliam character in Gen Zed, in that only his voice is heard.



I got it: Webcomic bro is such a shut-in that he plays with them in a chat room. Like he hast skype and audio feed feed into the room and others move his pieces for him.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 9, 2015)

Adamska said:


> I could have the kilt wearer and other LARPer be that piece of shit. Since I haven't written them up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I got it: Webcomic bro is such a shut-in that he plays with them in a chat room. Like he hast skype and audio feed feed into the room and others move his pieces for him.


Kilt wearer for sure. He can constantly claim it's a skirt despite everyone(including someone of Scottish descent) pointing out its a kilt.

And the weeabo character constantly makes all the characters have big boobs and insists on fighting tentacle monsters.

"I use my turn to transform into my magical girl form!"

"Dude, I keep telling you theres no magical girl form! You just waste your turn making your character go through some overly-long tra formation sequence! Just attack the rat already!"


----------



## Adamska (Sep 10, 2015)

Right, now that I took a break (IE shitposted some more) let's do this one:



> That guy who insists on wearing a camouflage Utilikilt and thinking it's the height of fashion.



Hayden. The anti-Aiden, Hayden is an "MtF" demisexual nan0boy multiple system whose main headmate and true form is a Welsh Green Dragon from Harry Potter. Obviously this shit is all bunkem, as "Hayden" is actually Hal Bauer, a white guy born to a Lutheran family who moved from Michigan all those years ago. But don't tell this asshole that. He claims the kilt he wears is actually a skirt that allows him to tap into "her" Scottish/Welsh/Celtic side, something that irks Aiden considering that his family is Scots themselves, to the point where he actually has some familiarity with the Scots language, and has visited family living at Dunfermline. Routinely plays stereotypically "magical girl" characters, which unfortunately has the negative effect of egging Stephen on. Claims to be dieting, but "she" always comes in with McDonalds or some other really cheap fast food. Has complained about a lack of women and PoC at the table, which often causes Tram and Aiden to internally wince, especially when TJ, a M:tG player who games with buddies nearer to the group, comes in to see what the crazy fuck has to say after hearing that glorious chestnut.


----------



## APerson (Sep 10, 2015)

Adamska said:


> Right, now that I took a break (IE shitposted some more) let's do this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Hayden. The anti-Aiden, Hayden is an "MtF" demisexual nan0boy multiple system whose main headmate and true form is a Welsh Green Dragon from Harry Potter. Obviously this shit is all bunkem, as "Hayden" is actually Hal Bauer, a white guy born to a Lutheran family who moved from Michigan all those years ago. But don't tell this asshole that. He claims the kilt he wears is actually a skirt that allows him to tap into "her" Scottish/Welsh/Celtic side, something that irks Aiden considering that his family is Scots themselves, to the point where he actually has some familiarity with the Scots language, and has visited family living at Dunfermline. Routinely plays stereotypically "magical girl" characters, which unfortunately has the negative effect of egging Stephen on. Claims to be dieting, but "she" always comes in with McDonalds or some other really cheap fast food. Has complained about a lack of women and PoC at the table, which often causes Tram and Aiden to internally wince, especially when TJ, a M:tG player who games with buddies nearer to the group, comes in to see what the crazy fuck has to say after hearing that glorious chestnut.


They wouldn't call themselves an MtF nan0boy-that implies masculinity. Maybe voidsexual MTF nan0girl?


----------



## Adamska (Sep 10, 2015)

APerson said:


> They wouldn't call themselves an MtF nan0boy-that implies masculinity. Maybe voidsexual MTF nan0girl?



I think I have it right though, since Nan0boy should refer to the idea that you are just the slightest bit tomboyish, if you take the actual term "nano" correctly. Nan0girl would be used to quantify slight amounts of femininity (I think), so it doesn't work.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 10, 2015)

Adamska said:


> I think I have it right though, since Nan0boy should refer to the idea that you are just the slightest bit tomboyish, if you take the actual term "nano" correctly. Nan0girl would be used to quantify slight amounts of femininity (I think), so it doesn't work.


If all else fails, he can just make up a new sexuality every episode. It's what a lot of tumblrites do.

So does shut-in Skype guy have any sort of accent of speech thing?


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh! So do any of the cast have jobs? School? Ect?


----------



## rookie (Sep 10, 2015)

I know I said this on my request submission, but I can do concept art/designs for characters or anything else. I'd try my way at animating, but I've only had a one-month course on 2D anim, and I'm better at 3D at the moment.

I didn't kniw where I could squeeze this in, so I hope this isn't too abrupt.


----------



## Girlfriend-free Boy (Sep 10, 2015)

Is it sad that the characters have more depth than the actual characters they're supposed to parody?


----------



## Adamska (Sep 10, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> If all else fails, he can just make up a new sexuality every episode. It's what a lot of tumblrites do.
> 
> So does shut-in Skype guy have any sort of accent of speech thing?



You mean like a speech impediment or something? Because I envision a sort of quiet sort of reedy voice when I imagine them talking. Sort of like they've emotionally broken at one point in the past and never really recovered from it.



SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Oh! So do any of the cast have jobs? School? Ect?



Tram (azn) works at a pet shop and is going for an engineering degree. Aiden (good tranny) does tech support gigs and is trying to get into aerospace in one of the STEM fields. Frank (vet) is currently a Wal-mart greeter, but this depends on how mentally stable he is. Stephen (weeb) has no job, and is bombing his animation courses in college. Chris (sped) is medium functioning, but makes money by selling his painting skills for models; he's ultra popular with the Warhammer fans because of it. Gloria (new age hoarder) is a retired manager from a store, but still occasionally makes money by writing articles in a leftwing online rag or by selling crystal art. Hayden (Bad Tranny) is reluctantly doing work at a Sears, and dropped out of college.

The shut-in I'm not sure on yet other than they make a rather mediocre and boring "comedic" webcomic that accidentally powerlevels them.


rookie said:


> I know I said this on my request submission, but I can do concept art/designs for characters or anything else. I'd try my way at animating, but I've only had a one-month course on 2D anim, and I'm better at 3D at the moment.
> 
> I didn't kniw where I could squeeze this in, so I hope this isn't too abrupt.



If you can do character art, you could also do storyboarding IMO. That's significant since it'd allow any animator we accidentally acquire to work off from the pieces. Plus if we get enough people who can animate in 3D, that'd work just as well.


Girlfriend-free Boy said:


> Is it sad that the characters have more depth than the actual characters they're supposed to parody?



Fuck yes; this is my and everyone else's brainvomit.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 10, 2015)

Adamska said:


> You mean like a speech impediment or something? Because I envision a sort of quiet sort of reedy voice when I imagine them talking. Sort of like they've emotionally broken at one point in the past and never really recovered from it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The shut-in could be a streamer. Makes just enough to get by, doesn't have to leave his room, gives him a good reason to have high quality computer and audio feed for when he plays with the others. Doesn't use facecam obviously.

I asked about shut-in's voice because I remembered Hayden saying that the only thing anyone knows about Qulliam is that he's English(so I'm sure Quilliam is going to be voiced by Hayden).


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 10, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> I asked about shut-in's voice because I remembered Hayden saying that the only thing anyone knows about Qulliam is that he's English(so I'm sure Quilliam is going to be voiced by Hayden).



Hayden is the narrator in the trailer, which I think is meant to be Quillliam. He sounds like a right twat at any rate, so if we do have an English voice a more working class one would be nice.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 10, 2015)

HinRai said:


> Hayden is the narrator in the trailer, which I think is meant to be Quillliam. He sounds like a right twat at any rate, so if we do have an English voice a more working class one would be nice.


Heh, or just go full Cockney with it.


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 10, 2015)

HinRai said:


> Hayden is the narrator in the trailer, which I think is meant to be Quillliam. He sounds like a right twat at any rate, so if we do have an English voice a more working class one would be nice.



I could do that if needs be.


----------



## Football Meatlong (Sep 10, 2015)

I'd also like to volunteer for script writing, and of course, voices if you need them.


----------



## Football Meatlong (Sep 10, 2015)

So Aidan is the DM, right? 

Should his (DnD) campaign be a totally ordinary one that the other characters insist in making constantly about their lives and problems?


----------



## APerson (Sep 10, 2015)

Adamska said:


> I think I have it right though, since Nan0boy should refer to the idea that you are just the slightest bit tomboyish, if you take the actual term "nano" correctly. Nan0girl would be used to quantify slight amounts of femininity (I think), so it doesn't work.


Than it wouldn't be MtF, it would just be a genderfluid type of trans. This conversation is sucking away my brain cells by the minute.


SteelPlatedHeart said:


> If all else fails, he can just make up a new sexuality every episode. It's what a lot of tumblrites do.


Mmm. New gender, sexuality, and pronouns, getting worse every time. I like it.


Football Meatlong said:


> So Aidan is the DM, right?
> 
> Should his (DnD) campaign be a totally ordinary one that the other characters insist in making constantly about their lives and problems?


I think that's a good idea. Maybe he gets irritated at the others sometimes.
"You sit and talk to the lich wizard about your pronouns! You bore him too much, and he Meteor Swarms himself repeatedly because he's sick of you."


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 10, 2015)

APerson said:


> Than it wouldn't be MtF, it would just be a genderfluid type of trans. This conversation is sucking away my brain cells by the minute.
> 
> Mmm. New gender, sexuality, and pronouns, getting worse every time. I like it.
> 
> ...


And everyone expects him to join in because he's trans (or is he stealth) but he has a personality that doesnt just revolve around gender and sexuality.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 10, 2015)

I could do the generic streamer/LPer/shut in.  Though I do have a terrible accent.  Closest I get is a Viennese-English accent.  Otherwise when I -do- an American accent, it's very flat and sounds like a computer, or something.

Anyway, adoring the ideas.  Seems like we have an excellent cast already.

Just need to sit down for the script.


----------



## Adamska (Sep 10, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> The shut-in could be a streamer. Makes just enough to get by, doesn't have to leave his room, gives him a good reason to have high quality computer and audio feed for when he plays with the others. Doesn't use facecam obviously.



Right then, so this is what I came up with:

Max is both a webcomic artist and a streamer of several games on his twitch channel, including League of Legends and DOTA II. He hasn't left his house for five years ever since he had a massive nervous breakdown. He orders his food to his house via a grocery service and through take-out. He mostly communicates with people via chatrooms and the like, although he also uses his recording equipment to speak with people should events require him to. He's currently playing with a game group from a far distance by voicing his moves and seeing the groups actions through their cameras. His figurines he pays Chris to paint, since it'd be cheaper in terms of postage. His webcomic is a generic and unfunny one that references a bit too much of his life as a failure.



HinRai said:


> Hayden is the narrator in the trailer, which I think is meant to be Quillliam. He sounds like a right twat at any rate, so if we do have an English voice a more working class one would be nice.



The only thing I have in mind is a quiet and subdued voice,, so it really does depend on who does what.



APerson said:


> Than it wouldn't be MtF, it would just be a genderfluid type of trans. This conversation is sucking away my brain cells by the minute.
> 
> Mmm. New gender, sexuality, and pronouns, getting worse every time. I like it.



Indeed. That's gonna be the schtick, and it'll get more and more ridiculous each episode.



APerson said:


> I think that's a good idea. Maybe he gets irritated at the others sometimes.
> "You sit and talk to the lich wizard about your pronouns! You bore him too much, and he Meteor Swarms himself repeatedly because he's sick of you."



Stephen, being a sick fuck, attempts to get Aidan to talk about a sexual experience he managed to wrangle due to an accidental 20 and subsequent confirmation on a seduction roll. Aidan, being probably one of the sanest characters here, is trying to subtly say "fuck no" since as an FtM, he's weirded out by playing the girl in this situation. That and fuck that has nothing to do with a good experience. Before Aidan can get to it, Hayden screeches like a potato over what is obviously rape. Cue Aidan facepalming, Gloria toking, Chris whining over not being able to play, and Frank thinking that whining is an artillery round.



HinRai said:


> And everyone expects him to join in because he's trans (or is he stealth) but he has a personality that doesnt just revolve around gender and sexuality.



Aidan hasn't let anyone know because Stephen is eww. That and since he passes, he doesn't have to bring this up too often. That and fuck Hayden.



Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> I could do the generic streamer/LPer/shut in.  Though I do have a terrible accent.  Closest I get is a Viennese-English accent.  Otherwise when I -do- an American accent, it's very flat and sounds like a computer, or something.
> 
> Anyway, adoring the ideas.  Seems like we have an excellent cast already.
> 
> Just need to sit down for the script.



I work better with idea seeds with scripts. Throw out some ideas that can work for a good pilot, and I'll try and stitch up a decent script.

Also for those interested in VAing for this travesty should state what roles they want to try for now, so I can write a full on list. Since I don't know how interested anyone is in doing what, I'm not too picky on voices other than if they can work for the character.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 10, 2015)

Adamska said:


> Also for those interested in VAing for this travesty should state what roles they want to try for now, so I can write a full on list. Since I don't know how interested anyone is in doing what, I'm not too picky on voices other than if they can work for the character.



I'm definitely interested and am willing to voice whoever. I can give an example of my voice here(I'm the second voice):


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 10, 2015)

Some things I've been thinking about.
The first episode could be them meeting, or maybe that could be a flashback episode later on, they meet in the games shop,  apart from the shut-in who knows Chris from online. It's Aiden's first time DMing, he went to the shop to get a book on it and someone working there (Chris?) suggested he learn by doing, and so roped in everyone in the shop at that point. 

If Aiden's stealth how will the audience know he's trans? There could be an awkward bit where someone he knew pre-transition, from school or something, comes to the shop and that's how the group finds out, but the audience should know from the first episode, maybe a conversation with family or something?


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 10, 2015)

Opening scene:

Glowing scene of an unassembled, unpainted model.  Almost like some holy light is beaming on a saintly icon.   Three of the former basement-dwelling for are all expressing amazement, while you year "Yeaaaaaaaaahhhh..." in a bragging tone.

Circular panning, showing off the four at cardinal points, leaning over the table.

Stephen:  Is that...

Aidan:  Yes... it is...

Tram:  No way...

Aidan:  Just came in today...

Chris:  ...four initial attacks on....

Aidan (interrupting, annoyedly):  Yes, yes, and counter-attacks with two dice if the opponent misses...

Chris (voice creaking from interruption, as he can't handle being cut off):  ...may I... may I touch it?

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand scene.  Quickly introduces the characters, the game that their lives revolve around, and a glimpse at the place they live in.

Then we can do flashbacks for the main characters....


----------



## Adamska (Sep 10, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> I'm definitely interested and am willing to voice whoever. I can give an example of my voice here(I'm the second voice):



Hm... you have a preferred character? Because this voice could work with a decent chunk of them. In particular Aidan and Stephen come to mind, since while the former isn't quite done with transitioning yet, they've been on hormones and his voice has deepened. And I mostly envision Stephen's failures with a fairly normal voice. Not really nasally or strange (Chris I imagine would have a slight lisp, or is a bit high pitched. Maybe shades of OPL's voice). Tram can also work fine, since he's third generation Asian-American, so he'd have no noted accent.

As for @Orthodox Chrischanity, I actually like the idea of the webcomic guy having a Euro style accent, mainly thanks to depressing fucks like Thonis and one of my buddies who hails from North Europe. That and it'd also help explain why he uses skype, besides the crippling anxiety.

Hmm, so episode 1 opens with that, and then it cuts to the main four's different lives? That can work. I was thinking showing the four in a daily routine sort of thing, like you see them getting ready to meet for a game, and this being sort of the ending stinger. Like you see their houses and a bit of their day before they come to the decrepit game shop and get ready.



HinRai said:


> If Aiden's stealth how will the audience know he's trans? There could be an awkward bit where someone he knew pre-transition, from school or something, comes to the shop and that's how the group finds out, but the audience should know from the first episode, maybe a conversation with family or something?



The former is how I'd do it, probably during episode two or something. You see a hint of it in episode one when you see Aidan take hormones at the beginning of his day.


----------



## Girlfriend-free Boy (Sep 10, 2015)

I will be the voice of Chris.


----------



## rookie (Sep 10, 2015)

Adamska said:


> If you can do character art, you could also do storyboarding IMO. That's significant since it'd allow any animator we accidentally acquire to work off from the pieces. Plus if we get enough people who can animate in 3D, that'd work just as well.



Yeah, I'm totally down for some concepting and storyboarding! All I need is the script, and maybe some insight on what people want as for looks on the characters.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 10, 2015)

Adamska said:


> Hm... you have a preferred character? Because this voice could work with a decent chunk of them. In particular Aidan and Stephen come to mind, since while the former isn't quite done with transitioning yet, they've been on hormones and his voice has deepened. And I mostly envision Stephen's failures with a fairly normal voice. Not really nasally or strange (Chris I imagine would have a slight lisp, or is a bit high pitched. Maybe shades of OPL's voice). Tram can also work fine, since he's third generation Asian-American, so he'd have no noted accent.


Id be happy to voice Aidan or Stephen if you think my voice fits best. I admittedly am better at voicing the "straight man" characters, but I can manage a nerdy weeabo as well. Hmm...

How about this? I'll voice Aiden if we don't manage to find a transman VA(that was part of the reason to make this show, right?) and if we do find someone willing, I'll take Stephen.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 10, 2015)

HinRai said:


> If Aiden's stealth how will the audience know he's trans? There could be an awkward bit where someone he knew pre-transition, from school or something, comes to the shop and that's how the group finds out, but the audience should know from the first episode, maybe a conversation with family or something?



Have Aiden leaving the house to go to the game and a family member show concern?

"Are you sure you're gonna be okay? This is the first time you'll be spending time with people that don't know about your transition..."

Also, if we could avoid the stereotype of "complete rejection by bigoted family" trope, that be awesome. Members of the family can still be a bit uncomfortable with it or not full understand Aiden's reasons for transitioning, but having the family go ultra conservative Christian on the kid has just been done way too often(like Gen Zed).


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 10, 2015)

@falsely_rendered offered first for Aidan.  And I chose Aidan because it was mentioned that that's the stereotypical tucute name for truscum FtMs.  And of course, Assigned Male had something to do with that...

As for the "reveal", we can do that, too.  Originally I had the idea that they lived in the same apartment, but I like them living separately better, now.

Edited to add:  With how this is developing, maybe "Generation Kill Yourself" is better.  Or, since people are in school, "Passing Grades".  Get it?  Passing?  Autistic button is down there...


----------



## falsely_rendered (Sep 10, 2015)

My apologies, @SteelPlatedHeart :")

Ah -- my voice is utterly _non_-passing, so depending on where the writers go, I guess Aidan's VA can be picked... later? Or rather, once the plot's settled and we have a direction to go with these characters. We should probably at least send in test audio clips at some point (and I'll have a jolly time explaining to the folks in the next room what all this racket is about). Might even turn out that my mic is too shitty to work, in which case I'll be out of the running. And if it turns out we need a passing voice, I'll step out while I still can.

... Should probably go test that mic at some point.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 10, 2015)

falsely_rendered said:


> My apologies, @SteelPlatedHeart :")
> 
> Ah -- my voice is utterly _non_-passing, so depending on where the writers go, I guess Aidan's VA can be picked... later? Or rather, once the plot's settled and we have a direction to go with these characters. We should probably at least send in test audio clips at some point (and I'll have a jolly time explaining to the folks in the next room what all this racket is about). Might even turn out that my mic is too shitty to work, in which case I'll be out of the running. And if it turns out we need a passing voice, I'll step out while I still can.
> 
> ... Should probably go test that mic at some point.


No worries, man. I'm cool with voicing whoever.


----------



## Adamska (Sep 10, 2015)

Right then, so we have the following on (tentative based on verbal agreement and current info) staff:



Spoiler: Credits



Director
Clusterfuck Anarchy

Producer
Kiwi Farms

Concept Artist/Storyboard
@rookie

Animator:
N/A

Writers:
@Adamska
@Orthodox Chrischanity

Voice Actors:
Aidan: @falsely_rendered / @SteelPlatedHeart (I'm not too picky, I just need to hear voices to either confirm or figure out where to put someone)
Stephen: @SteelPlatedHeart
Tram: N/A (Tram would have a normal voice. It's not like he just came off the boat; his family has lived in the US for three generations since they fled 'nam)
Chris: @Girlfriend-free Boy
Frank: N/A (Older sounding voice preferred. Sounds vaguely stoner-like due to being on a lot of drugs. Minor character)
Max: @Orthodox Chrischanity
Gloria: N/A (Elderly lady who comes off as easy going. Minor Character)
Hayden: N/A (Masculine, but comes off with a childish whine when "she" doesn't get what he wants. If no one takes this one I'll probably do it. I'm good at being a whiny bitch.)



As for a name for the show, how about Society's Dregs? Or Citizen Zeroes?

The First Episode's Synopsis so far (I'll do the rest of the synopsis either tomorrow or later in the night. Then I'll script it afterwards. Why? Effort.):

The episode begins by following our four main protagonists waking up and getting ready for their day. Aidan finishes working on some of the homework he was given in one of his classes and gets ready for his first gaming session with new people at the agreed upon place, a book/comic store in a down and out area. His room is similar to many college kid rooms; somewhat sloppy and with some take-out food stacked in the trash bin in his room. There are a couple of nicknacks in the room, mostly involving space and astronomy. Aidan's pride and joy is a rock from the actual moon, along with a replica of a Saturn V Rocket. He accrues the DMing equipment that he owns, including his dice, his folder with notes for a campaign, a wipeaway map, marker, empty character sheets, and a variety of minis in a toolbox he appropriated from his dad, along with a new unpackaged one he was dying to get for weeks. Then he takes a quick shower, all silhouetted of course. Along the way he injects his hormones, being the first real clue in the show that Aidan is FtM, and he has a quick meal with whose left in the house, his father who is on workman's comp after cracking his neck and arm while roofing. His dad and him mostly have some small talk about Aidan's schooling, and get a bit into talking about motorcycles and cars. As Aidan finishes cleaning the dishes and prepares to head out, his dad wishes his son luck, although he slips up a bit and almost calls Aidan his daughter. Aidan laughs it off and accepts his dad's wishes and packs his stuff in a carrying bag on his motorcycle.

Next person that we follow is Stephen, whose room inside a rather nice two story home is a fucking pigsty. Trash is on the floor, plates are piled up with forks, and there is stains in the carpet. The room is done in a mockery of a Japanese sitting room, with a futon, a low slung table, and hanging scrolls of copies of very common subjects in Japanese paintings. In particular is a slightly torn one of the Great Wave of Kanagawa, adorned with twin Wakazashis underneath it in a crossbones style sitting. Stephen gets up from his unmade futon in only his underwear, and curses in very bad Japanese that he'll be late: words should be something like "Kuso! I will be late desu!" in a poor rendition of Domon Kasshu from G-Gundam. He dresses in clothes that look like he wore them previously from the floor, with the Mon of the Uesegi clan on the back and says fuggit to showering, before he pops in a ramen cup into the microwave for a quick and shitty breakfast. His mom comes in notes that he woke up finally, since by this point it's the fucking afternoon. He just says yep, scarfs down his food, complains about how it's not as good as the Ramen they got from that one place (when it was actually a Chinese dish). He then lets his mommy drive him to the game store, even though the mother is concerned with the neighborhood being a bit sketchy.

Next we see Tram, who is enjoying his day off from work by playing a video game on his phone. His room is relatively neat, but small and sparse, with one or two models of buildings built entirely with toothpicks sitting mostly completed. This was possibly either done out of fun or for school, considering you can one or two textbooks on architecture on his desk table. It's a one room studio apartment and in the kitchenette is a small mini fridge and an electric stove. He's already dressed, showered, and ate, and is mostly just killing time until the game is about to start. He finishes playing his phone, puts it away, and walks to a small hindu shrine he has in his living room, chanting a small hymn to watch over the rest of his family that lives on the other side of town, and then walks out of the room, ignoring an argument brewing in the next room over from the occupants of that apartment room. He gets on his bicycle, and rides off.

Lastly is Chris, who is fastidiously finishing the painting of a Lamenter Terminator he was commissioned to do by a person online. His room in the slightly unkempt single story home is actually fairly clean, although it looks more like it should belong to a kid than a man in his twenties. Toys from a variety of series line the shelf of a wall, and some merchandise surrounding kids show are on display. He's regularly mumbling the stats to said unit from Warhammer 40k before his elderly mother tells him his game with his friends will be starting soon. This jolts Chris out of his reverie as he rocks a bit in excitement before calming himself. This has been the first time in a while he was invited to a game, and he memorized the rules for their particular game before hand to make sure it's perfect. He quickly changes out of his pajamas into his clothes, though like Stephen Chris does not clean himself up, ignoring things like stubble and deodorant. He then eats some waffles his mom made beforehand, hugs her, and leaves to drive a car he supped up by painting it kind of like Optimus Prime.


----------



## Girlfriend-free Boy (Sep 10, 2015)

The European shut in guy could have a stereotypically foreign sounding name, considering he's essentially a parody of Quilliam

Edit: 
Some names for the guy: Danil, Kuba, Ruslan, Egor, Kirill, Marcin, Stelios, Konstantinos


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 10, 2015)

Adamska said:


> Right then, so we have the following on (tentative based on verbal agreement and current info) staff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good, minor point though, testosterone is injected, it doesn't come in pill form. 

I'm up for voicing whoever, though I am FtM if we're looking to do the trans actor thing.


----------



## Adamska (Sep 10, 2015)

HinRai said:


> Sounds good, minor point though, testosterone is injected, it doesn't come in pill form.
> 
> I'm up for voicing whoever, though I am FtM if we're looking to do the trans actor thing.



Noted. Let me change it to injected. And I'm perfectly okay with people trying out for characters. I just need to hear samples of their voices typically to figure out who'd fit what.



Girlfriend-free Boy said:


> The European shut in guy could have a stereotypically foreign sounding name, considering he's essentially a parody of Quilliam



I went with Max, which is short for Maximilian. I was thinking German due to @Orthodox Chrischanity having a Viennese accent.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 10, 2015)

I can offer script editing and whatnot as well. I did it for the series I linked above.


----------



## Adamska (Sep 10, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> I can offer script editing and whatnot as well. I did it for the series I linked above.



That'd be nice actually.

I plan on working on all the scripts for the season (which to honor the base series will be based on the British notion, so seven episodes) before we get to the story boarding and animating. Episode length... about 5 minutes or so. Mainly because it takes a lot of frames to animate even a single minute with smooth frames (1,440 at 24fps), let alone writing and lines.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 10, 2015)

Adamska said:


> That'd be nice actually.
> 
> I plan on working on all the scripts for the season (which to honor the base series will be based on the British notion, so seven episodes) before we get to the story boarding and animating. Episode length... about 5 minutes or so. Mainly because it takes a lot of frames to animate even a single minute with smooth frames (1,440 at 24fps), let alone writing and lines.


If we're aiming for 5 min episodes, maybe those character intros should be like side or mini-eps. Each main character has like their own short into video, so that way we don't have to bog down the first episodes with introducing everyone. 

Also, Stephen would totally be the guy to eat toast with every meal just to do the "run with toast in mouth" trope for when he's late.


----------



## APerson (Sep 10, 2015)

Adamska said:


> That'd be nice actually.
> 
> I plan on working on all the scripts for the season (which to honor the base series will be based on the British notion, so seven episodes) before we get to the story boarding and animating. Episode length... about 5 minutes or so. Mainly because it takes a lot of frames to animate even a single minute with smooth frames (1,440 at 24fps), let alone writing and lines.


I'm feeling kinda useless. I'm very good at proofreading-not writing or editing jokes, no, but minor typos.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Sep 10, 2015)

Adamska said:


> Right then, so this is what I came up with:
> 
> Max is both a webcomic artist and a streamer of several games on his twitch channel, including League of Legends and DOTA II. He hasn't left his house for five years ever since he had a massive nervous breakdown. He orders his food to his house via a grocery service and through take-out. He mostly communicates with people via chatrooms and the like, although he also uses his recording equipment to speak with people should events require him to. He's currently playing with a game group from a far distance by voicing his moves and seeing the groups actions through their cameras. His figurines he pays Chris to paint, since it'd be cheaper in terms of postage. His webcomic is a generic and unfunny one that references a bit too much of his life as a failure.
> 
> ...


I got an idea for an opening/short. They're playing a GURPS-type "real life" game where they're DEA agents on the trail of a cartel drug ring. They've infiltrated the warehouse that's connected to a cross-boarder tunnel. Things are tense as they relay the information to the assault team going in. And then the cartel gunmen start heading towards their position, guns drawn. 
And then Stephen (who's character looks like some animu bishi ninja, in contrast to all the other guys in TAC gear), rushes out of cover, directly towards the ruthless cartel gunmen, waving his katana.
Aiden: "....what?"
Stephen: "What do you mean what? I'm going to take them out with my stealth ninja tactics."
Aiden: "...You do know that they can see you and that they have guns, right?"
Stephen: "That's why I'm doing gymnastics and shit, I'm dodging their line of fire! They can't hit me!"
Aiden: "...."
(Sound of dice rolling)
Auden: "Okay, not only did your spectacular show of gymnastics fail to distract the cartel gunmen, it causes you to inpale yourself with your katana."
Stephen: "THAT'S BULLSHIT!"
(Sound of dice)
Aiden: "The cartel gunmen don't miss, and they inflict..."
(Sound of dice)
Aiden: "Oh, . Enough damage that your character has been reduced to a, quote, 'hamburger slushy'"
Stephen: "THAT'S COMPLETE BULLSHIT THAT'S NOT FAIR WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU RACIST AGAINST JAPAN YOU ASSHOLE!"
(Sound of Stephen flipping over the table and spazzing out)

Also, there needs to be an episode where the Vietnam Vet plays a Call of Duty spoof, starts having a flashback, and drives off in a hijacked Prius. The gang has to track him down and drag him out of the McDonalds PlayPlace he's using as a fortress.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 10, 2015)

Randall Fragg said:


> I got an idea for an opening/short. They're playing a GURPS-type "real life" game where they're DEA agents on the trail of a cartel drug ring. They've infiltrated the warehouse that's connected to a cross-boarder tunnel. Things are tense as they relay the information to the assault team going in. And then the cartel gunmen start heading towards their position, guns drawn.
> And then Stephen (who's character looks like some animu bishi ninja, in contrast to all the other guys in TAC gear), rushes out of cover, directly towards the ruthless cartel gunmen, waving his katana.
> Aiden: "....what?"
> Stephen: "What do you mean what? I'm going to take them out with my stealth ninja tactics."
> ...


Steven needs more comments like "ninja run", charging energy in his katana, and throw in something about his powerlevel being high enough to withstand bullets. 

"...it's not your character's powerlevel, it's their level. And levels don't make you fucking bulletproof, Steve. We've talked about this."

"I told you to call me Senketsu!"

"Yeah, I'm not doing that."


----------



## falsely_rendered (Sep 10, 2015)

@ This entire group -- though in particular to @HinRai and @SteelPlatedHeart -- if one of you wants to do it, I'll back out. If we want to go about the auditions route, that's fine, too. At any rate, I'm definitely also up for voicing (annoying, high-pitched) female characters or... proofreading, I suppose? Or something. I'll find some way to be helpful.

...... This project is already looking better than Gen Zed. I'm amazed, but not that amazed. It's not harder to be better than Gen Zed.


----------



## Silvana (Sep 10, 2015)

I'd love to be a VA on this - but I honestly can't think of any parts my voice would fit! If the English/Euro shut-in was deeply bourgeois as opposed to working class - you'd _definitely_ have the right person for the job! Or at a pinch, I might be able to do a passable job of voicing the stoner dude?


----------



## Adamska (Sep 11, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> If we're aiming for 5 min episodes, maybe those character intros should be like side or mini-eps. Each main character has like their own short into video, so that way we don't have to bog down the first episodes with introducing everyone.
> 
> Also, Stephen would totally be the guy to eat toast with every meal just to do the "run with toast in mouth" trope for when he's late.



I can actually see that. A side series called "A day in the life" where my dumb synopsis is split into four (and later eight) sub episodes that shows how this group acts outside of the table. The main series then focuses on them doing tabletop gaming stuff. Each episode is a snapshot of how the players utterly buttfuck the games that are being run.



Randall Fragg said:


> I got an idea for an opening/short. They're playing a GURPS-type "real life" game where they're DEA agents on the trail of a cartel drug ring. They've infiltrated the warehouse that's connected to a cross-boarder tunnel. Things are tense as they relay the information to the assault team going in. And then the cartel gunmen start heading towards their position, guns drawn.
> And then Stephen (who's character looks like some animu bishi ninja, in contrast to all the other guys in TAC gear), rushes out of cover, directly towards the ruthless cartel gunmen, waving his katana.
> Aiden: "....what?"
> Stephen: "What do you mean what? I'm going to take them out with my stealth ninja tactics."
> ...



This is now essentially its own episode. This will likely be the second episode after the first episode disasterous game of what's basically Warhammer Fantasy. That one will culminate in someone outing Aidan as trans because they knew him back when he still looked like a girl.

The first episode opens with how @Orthodox Chrischanity wrote that piece, and devolves into a two on two match where Stephen and Chris take on Tram and Aidan (mostly for balancing, Tram and Chris know this game well, whereas Aidan and Stephen mostly don't.). It shows that Stephen is that one asshole who's family is rich enough to buy any unit he goddamned wants, and that Chris is a rules lawyer who regularly corrects everyone on how the unit acts. The game rather quickly becomes a cluster fuck as Stephen tries to backstab Chris after his weeb army of swordsmen and ninja are not allowed to do bullshit since Chris calls out that their stats are either not as good as Stephen says they are, or the powers do something different to what Stephen says they are. Essentially Stephen tantrums and decides to get petty revenge on Chris for knowing his shit.

Aidan then suggests that he and Tram back stab each other. When Tram asks why, he states that 3 on one, especially against Stephen, whose super leet and expensive weeb army is getting trolled by Chris' near munchkin level statbeasts, wouldn't be much of a fun match. He agrees and the two play off against each other as Chris is winning his match on the other side of the board with ease, money hax from Stephen or no. The two are mostly just talking about classes as Stephen becomes more and more angry at Chris winning with his non-asian stuff. Aidan's new Elven Guardsman gives him the edge due to specific actions Chris told him he could do before then, despite not knowing the game better, and is winning against Tram when Stephen, in a fit of childish rage, flips the table and essentially stops the match. The episode ends when Stephen is still bitching because he had to pay for the group's lunch for being a raging asshole, and Chris is seperating his toppings and cheese from his pizza.



Randall Fragg said:


> Also, there needs to be an episode where the Vietnam Vet plays a Call of Duty spoof, starts having a flashback, and drives off in a hijacked Prius. The gang has to track him down and drag him out of the McDonalds PlayPlace he's using as a fortress.



That one is going to be a game night episode. I'll do brainstorming for that once I stitch together episode 1 from the ideas flung about here tomorrow. Mainly because that'll take a couple of hours minimum.



Silvana said:


> I'd love to be a VA on this - but I honestly can't think of any parts my voice would fit! If the English/Euro shut-in was deeply bourgeois as opposed to working class - you'd _definitely_ have the right person for the job! Or at a pinch, I might be able to do a passable job of voicing the stoner dude?



I will take or try out most anyone at least once. Plus I can figure out who else needs voices from the gaps and have replacements if things come up.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 11, 2015)

Adamska said:


> I can actually see that. A side series called "A day in the life" where my dumb synopsis is split into four (and later eight) sub episodes that shows how this group acts outside of the table. The main series then focuses on them doing tabletop gaming stuff. Each episode is a snapshot of how the players utterly buttfuck the games that are being run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question: are these episodes going to be animated as just the players at the table, or will it show their characters in the situations that are described with cutback to the actual people playing the game when they "break character"?

For example, in that drug cartel ep, are we going to actually see the group sneaking into the base as Aiden narrates what's happening, everyone talking in character...then Steven's character leaps over a box and starts ninja running and anime dodging around while the guards stare in disbelief? And then we cut back to the table where Aiden asked Stephen what the hell he's doing?


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 11, 2015)

I went and did some half-assed "field research" today to see what kind of players there are that can be explored as background noise that can be brought in as covenient.  There seems to be for divisions in these places:  The cafeteria tables for magic.  The Large slabs for RPGs, and the terrain tables for miniatures, most of which were of the Privateer Press line.  I have since purchased a starting kit for one of the Warmachine factions.  I will blend among them.  But the "Living World RPGers are a veritable goldmine of fascinating characters, and I find myself wanting to play Gloria, the new age cat lady who wants to escape her home and has found a group of people willing to accept her and play games with her.  She is the little nice Viennese woman.

My zolpidem is kicking in, but in my last few moments of sanity, @Adamska and I will be skyping storywriting to the folks.

Keep the ideas coming.  They've been borderline brilliant if done well!


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 11, 2015)

We should keep in mind that we do need these characters to actually get along and at least be somewhat friends with each other. All the stuff we're coming up with is funny, but there does need to be some good reasons for them hanging out and getting along at least enough to game with each other.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Sep 11, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Question: are these episodes going to be animated as just the players at the table, or will it show their characters in the situations that are described with cutback to the actual people playing the game when they "break character"?
> 
> For example, in that drug cartel ep, are we going to actually see the group sneaking into the base as Aiden narrates what's happening, everyone talking in character...then Steven's character leaps over a box and starts ninja running and anime dodging around while the guards stare in disbelief? And then we cut back to the table where Aiden asked Stephen what the hell he's doing?


I think it would be funniest the way you described it, with the group "actually" sneaking in while Aiden narrates, and cutting back to reality when Stephen starts pulling his bullshit.
Or better yet, not cutting back, and having CharacterSteven arguing with the omnipresent voice of the narrator, while the other characters groan, tap their feet, and check their watches
Count me in as officially on board with this. I think our first order of business should be making a draft of a script for the pilot, as @Adamska suggested. With a script, we can start holding auditions to try to find people who can "voice" the characters. Just my two cents however, feel free to disregard if there's something more pressing.


----------



## Adamska (Sep 11, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> We should keep in mind that we do need these characters to actually get along and at least be somewhat friends with each other. All the stuff we're coming up with is funny, but there does need to be some good reasons for them hanging out and getting along at least enough to game with each other.



Aidan: Generally decent player and often the only one that often wants to DM. Also has resources that others don't have (namely source books and/or play mats and extra gubbins) for DMing. Also tends towards being fair.
Stephen: In spite of being an asshole at times, is wealthy. This means that he can not only be counted to pay for food when its his turn, but he can finaggle and wrangle a variety of stuff for others due to mommy and daddy. Sometimes has ludicrous amounts of luck.
Chris: A fair rules lawyer, but tends to be a That Guy in terms of munchkinery. Is a living resource manual for tabletop games he plays, and is often relied on due to this. Also paints models really damn well.
Tram: Fun player and can let loose some of the funnier jokes among the group. Also can bring in some damn fine cuisine based on South Asian dishes if they come over to his family's house for a meet and greet.
Frank: The other funny guy in the group, and generally good willed. Is kind of an "uncle" in a lot of ways due to his experience. Tends to play the smartest so long as he doesn't have a flashback.
Gloria: Easy going player and tends to not cause a lot of trouble. Tends to get heavily involved in her characters, which tend to be vaguely based around her idea of a utopia. The one time she DMed was a damn good one.
Pavel: Nondisruptive and tends to suggest world building through his actions. Also fun to game with outside of the tabletop, but you can sometimes get put into a stream on Hitbox.
Hayden: Soaks up some of Stephen's more terrible impulses (since "she" also likes anime) and goes all out in "her" characters sometimes, including LARPing as them. Is generally annoying however.



Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> I went and did some half-assed "field research" today to see what kind of players there are that can be explored as background noise that can be brought in as covenient.  There seems to be for divisions in these places:  The cafeteria tables for magic.  The Large slabs for RPGs, and the terrain tables for miniatures, most of which were of the Privateer Press line.  I have since purchased a starting kit for one of the Warmachine factions.  I will blend among them.  But the "Living World RPGers are a veritable goldmine of fascinating characters, and I find myself wanting to play Gloria, the new age cat lady who wants to escape her home and has found a group of people willing to accept her and play games with her.  She is the little nice Viennese woman.
> 
> My zolpidem is kicking in, but in my last few moments of sanity, @Adamska and I will be skyping storywriting to the folks.
> 
> Keep the ideas coming.  They've been borderline brilliant if done well!



The cast shall be rewritten with this and other claims in mind upon the morrow.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 11, 2015)

Randall Fragg said:


> I think it would be funniest the way you described it, with the group "actually" sneaking in while Aiden narrates, and cutting back to reality when Stephen starts pulling his bullshit.
> Or better yet, not cutting back, and having CharacterSteven arguing with the omnipresent voice of the narrator, while the other characters groan, tap their feet, and check their watches
> Count me in as officially on board with this. I think our first order of business should be making a draft of a script for the pilot, as @Adamska suggested. With a script, we can start holding auditions to try to find people who can "voice" the characters. Just my two cents however, feel free to disregard if there's something more pressing.


Okay yeah, I like the idea of it staying in the "game world" until right near the end it finally cuts to reality. Picturing Character!Steven getting shot to hell with a sword in him, all while sperging out at The Unseen Narrator is a hilarious image.


----------



## Adamska (Sep 11, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Question: are these episodes going to be animated as just the players at the table, or will it show their characters in the situations that are described with cutback to the actual people playing the game when they "break character"?
> 
> For example, in that drug cartel ep, are we going to actually see the group sneaking into the base as Aiden narrates what's happening, everyone talking in character...then Steven's character leaps over a box and starts ninja running and anime dodging around while the guards stare in disbelief? And then we cut back to the table where Aiden asked Stephen what the hell he's doing?



I was envisioning it cutting between Game and Tabletop depending on how OOC the conversation goes, with bleeding between the two occasionally occuring.



Randall Fragg said:


> I think it would be funniest the way you described it, with the group "actually" sneaking in while Aiden narrates, and cutting back to reality when Stephen starts pulling his bullshit.
> Or better yet, not cutting back, and having CharacterSteven arguing with the omnipresent voice of the narrator, while the other characters groan, tap their feet, and check their watches
> Count me in as officially on board with this. I think our first order of business should be making a draft of a script for the pilot, as @Adamska suggested. With a script, we can start holding auditions to try to find people who can "voice" the characters. Just my two cents however, feel free to disregard if there's something more pressing.



Yep, it's why I'm being tentative until I get off my fat lazy ass and shit out the pilot, which'll be the "Warhammer Fantasy gone wrong" episode.


----------



## falsely_rendered (Sep 11, 2015)

Sounds like a good idea; script would give whoever auditions some lines to read. Also gonna echo what Steel said -- we should, at the very least, have some kind of friendship/comradeship amongst the group. And a reason that they haven't kicked out/shunned Steven yet.

Edit: I was ninja'd by a few minutes and someone provided reasoning. Niceeee.

Is it bad that I am a bit excited to see how this goes? Quite possibly. Also, I'm pretty sure weeb Steven would get either get a kick out of SU or denounce it as classless garbage, but that's just side notes at this point.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 11, 2015)

Adamska said:


> I was envisioning it cutting between Game and Tabletop depending on how OOC the conversation goes, with bleeding between the two occasionally occuring.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's why I'm being tentative until I get off my fat lazy ass and shit out the pilot, which'll be the "Warhammer Fantasy gone wrong" episode.


You know, since we'll be animating the RP scenes, we could easily go with a different art style for each game world if we end up getting more than a couple animators. That way we don't overwork our animators, we can have multiple episodes being worked on at once so there's a lack of delay between episodes, ect.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 11, 2015)

I really want to avoid too much Welcome to Eltingville:


Spoiler: Said show.











If we do the RP stuff, it should be more with the "Living World" rpers.

We're doing good so far, keeping the focus on the characters having real world dialog.  Just trying to avoid the total nerdage, with the exception of Chris and Stephen, who have their kind of little worlds.

I also want to just add one more thing before we focus entirely on the pilot.  Since this is board game culture, and to an extend minis game culture, I think we should pick the style of "army" the characters field.

We know Stephen is basically the samurai melee army.

I think one should have the most homoerotic of homoerotic tough guys faction.
One elven faction, because you can't have a game without elves.
Maybe something junky, piecemeal or just loaded with monsters.


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 11, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> I think one should have the most homoerotic of homoerotic tough guys faction.



Gay orcs?


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 11, 2015)

CWCissey said:


> Gay orcs?


Hmm.  A group of tusked monster men, originally created by a demon lord.  A goddess of beauty, realizing she needed an army, brokered a deal for the monsters to serve as her soldiers.  Tried her best to make them beautiful, and for the most part succeeded.  They have a difficult time passing as human...

Nah, terrible.  Just plain ol' gay orcs is good.


----------



## Girlfriend-free Boy (Sep 11, 2015)

Aidan could go for the elven army, since maybe he's a pretty big fan of Tolkien and the Silmarillion specifically.
Chris could go for the homoerotic group, chosen through entirely gameplay related reasons (like higher stats and whatnot) and he mostly just ignores the gay element behind them.
Tram would go for a army of trolls, who have a fairly limited number of troops, but he chose them because he thinks they're really cool.


----------



## rookie (Sep 11, 2015)

I've got a concept for the four main characters 'ere!


Spoiler: I've got an anime-ish style; I hope it's not too autistic for anyone.









Also I was struggling a bit with Chris' face, so I just left it blank for the most part



Here's kinda what I envisioned as I read the character descriptions; they're obviously subject to change, so if anyone has any ideas, let me know!


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 11, 2015)

rookie said:


> I've got a concept for the four main characters 'ere!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I've got an anime-ish style; I hope it's not too autistic for anyone.
> ...



Pretty much spot on.  Except for some reason, I pictured Stephen with a long ponytail.  All white-boy otaku samurai.  The aryan Genjuro.


Spoiler


----------



## rookie (Sep 11, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Pretty much spot on.  Except for some reason, I pictured Stephen with a long ponytail.  All white-boy otaku samurai.  The aryan Genjuro.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Ahhhh yeah, I got what you mean. 



Spoiler: Something like this, maybe?


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 11, 2015)

rookie said:


> Ahhhh yeah, I got what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est parfait!


----------



## falsely_rendered (Sep 11, 2015)

I'd pictured him without the ponytail, but ya know what? That ponytail is a megaweeb right of passage. Keep it.

Those working designs are niiice. I can try to draw more designwork if/when I get home (hopefully at a decent hour).


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 11, 2015)

falsely_rendered said:


> I'd pictured him without the ponytail, but ya know what? That ponytail is a megaweeb right of passage. Keep it.
> 
> Those working designs are niiice. I can try to draw more designwork if/when I get home (hopefully at a decent hour).


I pictured Stephen less as J-Pop weeb and more as Bushido-weeb (or whatever the 'katanas are underpowered in d20' weebs are).  But, he's essentially not "my" character, and this is a collective process.  It's like he knows going full top-knot is stupid, so he just opts for the long-ass anime ponytail.


----------



## falsely_rendered (Sep 11, 2015)

He could always alternate between the two, tbh. Whichever one's easier to draw/animate can be the default/usual, I suppose. Admittedly, I know little of weebs beyond the "kyaa~~! I collect totes kawaii desu anime body pillows and Japan is so much better than America" variety....


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 11, 2015)

We probably need to flesh out Aidan more.  Chris is probably as fleshed out as he can, and we're ever increasing Stephen's character.  Almost to the point that he's becoming the central character.  Might be an interesting take.  Rich, sheltered life, coming to grips that there are... others... out there.

I don't think Stephen would be _this _bad:





Although in a finale episode, maybe some Cobra Kai showdown for "the game", a tournament that one of them get to, Stephen runs into a loli... forever rocking his world...


----------



## falsely_rendered (Sep 11, 2015)

Aidan's kind of an everyman at the moment -- what keeps him from being one is solely his trans status, right now. Definitely need to flesh that guy out. Give him interests, character traits -- something that'll distinguish him from a vanilla protagonist.

Hell, what is his personality right now? He's -- fair? Just wants to live his life? Boring. Give that boy some character flaws -- ones that we can't shove into a closet (no pun intended) at our convenience or the convenience of the plot.


----------



## Adamska (Sep 11, 2015)

falsely_rendered said:


> Aidan's kind of an everyman at the moment -- what keeps him from being one is solely his trans status, right now. Definitely need to flesh that guy out. Give him interests, character traits -- something that'll distinguish him from a vanilla protagonist.
> 
> Hell, what is his personality right now? He's -- fair? Just wants to live his life? Boring. Give that boy some character flaws -- ones that we can't shove into a closet (no pun intended) at our convenience or the convenience of the plot.



Honestly I'm more blank on Tram than I am Aidan. Aidan at least is sort of a leader figure and organized, at least compared to the other three. He also is interested in NASA and the history of that program (it being a goal in life for him to work at it as a designer and builder), as well as about the heavenly bodies that orbit our star and beyond. Another interest I gave him was that he's a bit mechanically inclined; he and his dad talk about cars, trucks, and motorcycles at times, and he takes care of his venerable machine himself. 

Tram is a Cham-American Hindu who lives alone in his apartment and also happens to need to live cheap. He picked a troll army not just for cool factor, but because they are a high cost efficient unit since he don't have as much cash to fling around or borrow as the rest. He's not as in love with his classes as Aidan, but being an engineer and architect sounded interesting. Especially consideringg that he might one day be able to build awesome as shit megastructures like the Dubai tower if he gets good enough.

Flaws are a point, since we (and I) haven't really thought them out at the moment.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Sep 11, 2015)

There has to be a "Old Man Henderson" episode, where Stephen or NotADF! are GMing, and piss off Chris when they kill his character in a fit of "DON'T QUESTION ME!". Chris then uses his knowledge of the game system to create an insane munchkin character and breaks the GM's campaign.
And then he tells the others what he did and how they can do it, so the GM ends up with an entire party of overpowered munchkins who are wasting Cthulhu-spawn, Chaos Barbarians, and the armies of several countries.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't want to give him any flaws based on his gender identity.  I don't have the mindset, so consider our FtM's "consultants" on any anxieties or whatever when it comes to that.  Maybe he has some form of agitation that he can't "talk shop" with many folks, even Tram, who shares classes.  So, yeah, the game is awesome and all, people are chill, there's a good group, but he has to wait to go see dad to talk about fixing engines and stuff.

Would the "spectre" of being discovered be a cause of anxiety?  One that might lead to frequent use of a tranquilizer?  He doesn't go chasing highs (or lows), but whenever he has his own, um, triggering, he goes right for the bottle.

Is there some tragedy that happened in his life?  Something that he blames himself for and that has nothing to do with gender identity?

Or maybe he did go through the Stephie "Memememe" phase until he had, say, a cis friend die of cancer, the one friend he at the time trusted?  Shocked him that there's more to life?  Maybe he somehow blames himself for not being there for his friend?  I dunno.  _Too_ deep?

I think it would be funny if Aiden's outing comes from a tucute M2F he knew back where he used to live, and she happens to be Aidan's opponent in one of the tournament games at a convention.

Tram is more elusive to me.  We'll has him out more.

Need to also do some thinking of the name of the store, the owner (who pretty much has to be in the pilot), where the town is.  A friend back home suggested a near-rural South Carolina town.  Explains the half-abandoned mall with shitty infrastructure.  The mall could abut a farm that has "evil goats" that have been responsible for eating irresponsible magic players' cards.  Beyond that, we don't have to explore more until we fire off the pilot.


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 11, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> I don't want to give him any flaws based on his gender identity.  I don't have the mindset, so consider our FtM's "consultants" on any anxieties or whatever when it comes to that.  Maybe he has some form of agitation that he can't "talk shop" with many folks, even Tram, who shares classes.  So, yeah, the game is awesome and all, people are chill, there's a good group, but he has to wait to go see dad to talk about fixing engines and stuff.
> 
> Would the "spectre" of being discovered be a cause of anxiety? One that might lead to frequent use of a tranquilizer? He doesn't go chasing highs (or lows), but whenever he has his own, um, triggering, he goes right for the bottle.
> 
> ...



Threat of being outed is aways a worry, and depending on how far along he is dysphoria is likely an issue too, he's been on hormones for a few years, but has he had chest surgery? If not he'll be binding, which can cause breathing issues, and rib damage. 

In non-trans things I see him as the straight-man to all the weirdos surrounding him, wanting to join in but not getting as caught up (obsessive) in the whole thing as they are, maybe a bit up-tight even. 

Depending on how comedy focused we want to make this maybe the friend is just injured, although honestly I don't think a tragic backstory is needed, he's just a completely normal dude who happens to be trans, (but really, as opposed to Assigned Male's attempt at using that tagline)


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 11, 2015)

One character should be an absolute crap DM, and the one time they host a game the game world should be animated as stick figure style.


----------



## falsely_rendered (Sep 11, 2015)

What HinRai said. He sounds like he'll be going along with their antics rather than actively seeking to participate in them -- also, dysphoria/what comes from it will vary from person to person and... yeah. We'll need to decide how dysphoric he is and how far along he is in regards to transition. I know shit all about hormones, unfortunately (I'm still learning about the process and very closeted otherwise), but as for binding -- it might depend on his chest size. Less likely to have complications if he's a small-breasted person and binds with a binder rather than bandages or other things you shouldn't bind with (someone correct me if I'm wrong, and I'll crawl into the shame corner and correct this post).

I dunno. He could be someone who realized how cringeworthy the tucute/tumblr mindset was on his own terms after a few months/years of tumblr-style SJWishness. It happens.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 11, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> One character should be an absolute crap DM, and the one time they host a game the game world should be animated as stick figure style.


Aidan DM:  Typical western fantasy animation. 
Stephen DM:  Mix of Shonen Jump and suibokuga ink and color painting.
Tram:  Possibly the Korean style that made Avatar, Korra, Boondocks, etc.
Chris:  Kind of a blend of styles, but every character stat appears by the characters, every dice roll materializes over their heads...

Edited to add:  For any quirks/physical descriptions, I'm going to check my cishet privilege and allow our resident transgenders provide their consensus.  Or would you rather flood us with information, and we "out" what Aidan does?

Like, it was mentioned that hormones are injected.  Is there a particular injection site?  Likely not in a place that would leave visible tracks.  What's the half-life of the hormones?  How often must they be taken?  Would one panic if they suddenly lost their supply at home?  People think he may be shooting smack and throws them away?


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 11, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Aidan DM:  Typical western fantasy animation.
> Stephen DM:  Mix of Shonen Jump and suibokuga ink and color painting.
> Tram:  Possibly the Korean style that made Avatar, Korra, Boondocks, etc.
> Chris:  Kind of a blend of styles, but every character stat appears by the characters, every dice roll materializes over their heads...
> ...


Honestly, I would t even bring up the fact Aiden is trans until like the second or third episode(or the minisode about him), save for like subtle hints or so. This has basically become the anti-GenZed, and not shoving it in people's faces that Aiden is trans seems like a good way to go about it. 

I'm not trans though, I'm just giving my opinion on it.


----------



## Adamska (Sep 11, 2015)

The script for episode 1 is partially done. If you twisted my arm on how much of it is done, we have about 3 pages or so on what I've been compiling on Word and I'd say we're about 1/3 to maybe 2/5s done with the first draft. @Orthodox Chrischanity and I got a decent amount of it done in a sharp set of co-op writing and brainstorming sessions over the hour, and the characters being written are coming more and more into focus.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 12, 2015)

A flaw for Aiden could be that he lashes out a bit too harshly at being accused of something, due to his insecurities of his group finding out he's trans, fearing they might want nothing more to do with him. They may argue a lot, but he does genuinely like the majority of them. So he keeps a lot of things private and is slow to open up.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 12, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> A flaw for Aiden could be that he lashes out a bit too harshly at being accused of something, due to his insecurities of his group finding out he's trans, fearing they might want nothing more to do with him. They may argue a lot, but he does genuinely like the majority of them. So he keeps a lot of things private and is slow to open up.


Perhaps adding to that is some kind of need to do things himself with little help, and thus it gets grating if Chris spouts off what Aidan's own models do, or what his character can do based on race and class.  Results from his mother taking the transitioning hard... but not in the rejection way.  Nah, her just going overboard in protecting her child during her "sickness" phase of transition (she read that from Dr. Wikipedia's site!).  As pre-op, mom's always calling, "How's my little duckling?  You been taking your hormones?  Do you need anything?"

I can do it myself!  I can move my own models on the game board.  I can add the numbers on my own dice roll...

(Edited to add:  Why he's always more comfortable with dad and mechanics.  Dad merely observes while Aidan fixes his engines or builds bikes.)


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 12, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Aidan DM:  Typical western fantasy animation.
> Stephen DM:  Mix of Shonen Jump and suibokuga ink and color painting.
> Tram:  Possibly the Korean style that made Avatar, Korra, Boondocks, etc.
> Chris:  Kind of a blend of styles, but every character stat appears by the characters, every dice roll materializes over their heads...
> ...



The most common hormone is sustanon (which is the one I'm on) it's an intramuscular injection into the butt, so no chance people will see marks, usually people get a friend or relative to do it, but it's easy to self-inject if you're ok with needles. It's commonly called T (for testosterone) and is injected every two-four weeks depending on your metabolism and level of female hormones, and there needs to be blood tests every six months to check on that.

I don't know much about the American system, but over here it's a prescription, so going to the GP and just asking for more works, 



Spoiler











they look like this, so not likely for anyone to chuck them, they are technically steroids though, so maybe people could think he's trying to be a body builder or something.



Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Perhaps adding to that is some kind of need to do things himself with little help, and thus it gets grating if Chris spouts off what Aidan's own models do, or what his character can do based on race and class.  Results from his mother taking the transitioning hard... but not in the rejection way.  Nah, her just going overboard in protecting her child during her "sickness" phase of transition (she read that from Dr. Wikipedia's site!).  As pre-op, mom's always calling, "How's my little duckling?  You been taking your hormones?  Do you need anything?"
> 
> I can do it myself!  I can move my own models on the game board.  I can add the numbers on my own dice roll...
> 
> (Edited to add:  Why he's always more comfortable with dad and mechanics.  Dad merely observes while Aidan fixes his engines or builds bikes.)



Doing things himself could be a big thing, my mum's a bit like that, she's always suggesting things like we watch Orange is the New Black, or The Danish Girl together because they've got trans characters, trying to be supportive but not getting that I don't want my life to revolve around being trans.
(God, I'm getting powerlevelly)


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 12, 2015)

HinRai said:


> The most common hormone is sustanon (which is the one I'm on) it's an intramuscular injection into the butt, so no chance people will see marks, usually people get a friend or relative to do it, but it's easy to self-inject if you're ok with needles. It's commonly called T (for testosterone) and is injected every two-four weeks depending on your metabolism and level of female hormones, and there needs to be blood tests every six months to check on that.



If we go with the semi-rural town in South Carolina, likely a local GP might be opposed, or Aidan doesn't know, so he takes a trip to the city to get the injections done.  Anyway, so it's irrelevant, then.



Spoiler



I don't know much about the American system, but over here it's a prescription, so going to the GP and just asking for more works,


Unfamiliar with the American system myself, too.  Unfamiliar even back in my home country. Trans* still puzzle us.  This is a learning experience for me, and I'm trying to be a good ally and learn.  From people that aren't condescending douchebags.  /powerlevel



> Doing things himself could be a big thing, my mum's a bit like that, she's always suggesting things like we watch Orange is the New Black, or The Danish Girl together because they've got trans characters, trying to be supportive but not getting that I don't want my life to revolve around being trans.
> (God, I'm getting powerlevelly)



Thinking mom now calls him 'caterpillar', thinking it's a wonderful term that her daughter is becoming a beautiful boy butterfly.  Sends care packages with cookies that have caterpillar frosting designs, little caterpillar plushes.  Mom doesn't realize how childish that is.

Dad doesn't care.  Maybe he's "getting the son he always wanted", and is supportive in that sense.

Anyway, diverting again.  We've got our four main characters, the first group interaction is practically done, then we're going from there.  Once this first scene is done, we'll start sending lines out.  Break out your Audacity and good microphones, folks.

One final character for the first episode we forgot to think about:  The store owner.  I think he's just a cashier jockey.  Veritable encyclopedia of comics and games, but is kind of spacey.  Perhaps he's Gloria's dealer, and partakes of the wacky tabacky, himself.  Folks call him "Owl-Eyes" on account of his eyebrows.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 12, 2015)

In regards to fleshing out Stephen a bit so he's not just " lol anime nerd", I'd say he's got a severe lack of social skills. Like cannot interact with people without coming off super awkward and creep. And he's fully aware of it, but has a lot of trouble breaking that habit. So he uses his money as a means of getting people to like him and to want him to hang around. He's still way too into anime/Japanese culture, but he does still want people to talk to and whatnot.


----------



## rookie (Sep 12, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> If we go with the semi-rural town in South Carolina, likely a local GP might be opposed, or Aidan doesn't know, so he takes a trip to the city to get the injections done.  Anyway, so it's irrelevant, then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great ideas, guys. I'm loving how fleshed out Aiden's becoming; he already feels like a legit trans boy!

In any case, should the storyboards be done before or after the voice recordings? I'm okay with whatever, but having voices so I know how exaggerated to make the actions look to storyboard with would be preferred.


----------



## APerson (Sep 12, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> In regards to fleshing out Stephen a bit so he's not just " lol anime nerd", I'd say he's got a severe lack of social skills. Like cannot interact with people without coming off super awkward and creep. And he's fully aware of it, but has a lot of trouble breaking that habit. So he uses his money as a means of getting people to like him and to want him to hang around. He's still way too into anime/Japanese culture, but he does still want people to talk to and whatnot.


But we already have our super-sperg in Chris. Maybe he's depressed, and he knows that the group is the only good thing he has? So he's terrified of losing his only friends?


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 12, 2015)

APerson said:


> But we already have our super-sperg in Chris. Maybe he's depressed, and he knows that the group is the only good thing he has? So he's terrified of losing his only friends?


Stephen already spergs out when it comes to Japanese stuff, remember? Like the whole drug cartel RP that I think is gonna be the second episode.


----------



## APerson (Sep 12, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Stephen already spergs out when it comes to Japanese stuff, remember? Like the whole drug cartel RP that I think is gonna be the second episode.


Well, yeah, but how many spergs can you have in the group? I mean, it's like 1 in 88 people, and even though gaming should concentrate them it's still a bit of a stretch to have two in four.


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 12, 2015)

APerson said:


> Well, yeah, but how many spergs can you have in the group? I mean, it's like 1 in 88 people, and even though gaming should concentrate them it's still a bit of a stretch to have two in four.



They're different types of sperg though, Chris is focused on numbers, data, and that side of the game, while Stephen is focused on anime, cartoons, the visual side of the game. As long as they're still distinct they can both be spergy, although maybe one just has traits and one is fully diagnosed (and the tumblr character keeps insisting the one with traits just self-diagnosis)


----------



## APerson (Sep 12, 2015)

HinRai said:


> They're different types of sperg though, Chris is focused on numbers, data, and that side of the game, while Stephen is focused on anime, cartoons, the visual side of the game. As long as they're still distinct they can both be spergy, although maybe one just has traits and one is fully diagnosed (and the tumblr character keeps insisting the one with traits just self-diagnosis)


Okay, then, Chris is the diagnosed and Stephen's the traits. (Also, this is off topic, but can we fulfill the Bechdel test in one of the episodes so they can't bitch about that?)


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 12, 2015)

APerson said:


> Okay, then, Chris is the diagnosed and Stephen's the traits. (Also, this is off topic, but can we fulfill the Bechdel test in one of the episodes so they can't bitch about that?)



Only if the entire conversation between the girls is about how the Bechdel test is a complete joke.


----------



## Girlfriend-free Boy (Sep 13, 2015)

In terms of voices, the characters could have a certain aspect in their mannerisms:


Stephen has a very whiny, bratty tone of voice that becomes even more like that when the game doesn't go his way. His voice also goes really high pitched whenever he spouts a Japanese phrase, to the annoyance of everyone else.
Tram is laid back most of the time and his tone would be very relaxed, almost like a borderline surfer dude voice.
Chris has a snobbish monotone that he often uses when explaining the rules of the games, and only really emotes when he's excited or annoyed at another player that isn't playing the "right" way.


----------



## Omega Rhythm (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks like it's coming along.

do you still need a character designer?


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 13, 2015)

So, if we want to name the show in the same fashion as Gen Zed, I found this handy pronunciation chart.


----------



## theBox (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey thar!

Someone pointed me by way of this little project due to the fact that GenZed's caused me to go on a long lengthy ramble about how it looks like a terrible cash grab buuuut enough of that. I'm loving how this is coming along. So much so that I tossed up an account to see what I could do to help, be it animation or for VA work. I'm more of a 2D animator so I could probably provide you lot with an animatic or something as soon as the storyboards are in.

I was attempting to do some variations on what @rookie was doing but my hand refused to cooperate so all I managed to churn out was Aiden. Simplified his hair a bit for animation purposes.



Spoiler









/slinks back into lurking


----------



## Girlfriend-free Boy (Sep 13, 2015)

theBox said:


> Hey thar!
> 
> Someone pointed me by way of this little project due to the fact that GenZed's caused me to go on a long lengthy ramble about how it looks like a terrible cash grab buuuut enough of that. I'm loving how this is coming along. So much so that I tossed up an account to see what I could do to help, be it animation or for VA work. I'm more of a 2D animator so I could probably provide you lot with an animatic or something as soon as the storyboards are in.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the farms, dude! We could definitely use another animator, since we'll be using different animation styles, and I'm liking your concept for Aidan.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 13, 2015)

theBox said:


> Hey thar!
> 
> Someone pointed me by way of this little project due to the fact that GenZed's caused me to go on a long lengthy ramble about how it looks like a terrible cash grab buuuut enough of that. I'm loving how this is coming along. So much so that I tossed up an account to see what I could do to help, be it animation or for VA work. I'm more of a 2D animator so I could probably provide you lot with an animatic or something as soon as the storyboards are in.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you made it! Really digging your Aiden design too, eager to see more.


----------



## theBox (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks guys! And yooo~ Yes, the thing piqued my interest. Thanks for tossing the suggestion my way. 

I'd probably recommend around three-four people for animating? Depends on how long we're going for per episode(?!). Like... are we doing a full 30 minutes or 10 minute shorts? Until then, yes, keep the plans coming! I'll poke around the other characters and doodle a bit more.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 13, 2015)

theBox said:


> Thanks guys! And yooo~ Yes, the thing piqued my interest. Thanks for tossing the suggestion my way.
> 
> I'd probably recommend around three-four people for animating? Depends on how long we're going for per episode(?!). Like... are we doing a full 30 minutes or 10 minute shorts? Until then, yes, keep the plans coming! I'll poke around the other characters and doodle a bit more.


From what I remember, the episodes are going to be fairly short, like 7-8 minutes(though I guess it'll depend on if our animators are willing to put in the work for 10 min eps. To work around the time constraints, we talked about doing character introductions as mini-episodes. One for each character, showing use their day to day life outside of the game store. That way we don't have to spent the first few main episodes introducing everyone fully.


----------



## theBox (Sep 13, 2015)

Yeah, that's a good idea. Specially with the minisodes. Saves all the exposition of explaining characters or trying to work in introductions in the narrative. I was gonna suggest making them like vlogs but that doesn't really go with the theme, huh?


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 13, 2015)

theBox said:


> Yeah, that's a good idea. Specially with the minisodes. Saves all the exposition of explaining characters or trying to work in introductions in the narrative. I was gonna suggest making them like vlogs but that doesn't really go with the theme, huh?


Yeah, vlogs would be a bit out of place. I'm sure that's how Gen Zed will be starting and ending their episodes though: vlog standup routines by Transgenderie the transgendering transgender.

Oh, and for those who don't follow the Gen Zed thread, one of the forum
Members is actually going to their panel at a com tomorrow. They're gonna be showing the pilot animatic(because apparently the first episode still isn't finished). So we'll have new data soon.

So what do you think of the characters we've come up with, @theBox ? Any suggestions?


----------



## theBox (Sep 13, 2015)

Ooooh the animatics. Now THAT is something I wanna see. 

So far, I'm liking the cast you lot are building up here. They're looking more like characters than... caricatures. Even Hayden. For now, I'll chew on what's already here since I don't wanna go muscling my way in with my newbie status. There's a lot to work with, after all!


----------



## Adamska (Sep 13, 2015)

Girlfriend-free Boy said:


> Welcome to the farms, dude! We could definitely use another animator, since we'll be using different animation styles, and I'm liking your concept for Aidan.



That and unlike the idiot behind Zed, I know that animators often work in crews to split the labor.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 13, 2015)

theBox said:


> Ooooh the animatics. Now THAT is something I wanna see.
> 
> So far, I'm liking the cast you lot are building up here. They're looking more like characters than... caricatures. Even Hayden. For now, I'll chew on what's already here since I don't wanna go muscling my way in with my newbie status. There's a lot to work with, after all!


How sad is it that Hayden, who is basically an amalgamation of the worst parts of tumblr, is still more of an actual person than anyone in Gen Zed?


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 13, 2015)

[powerlevel]All the characters in this show are based on people I've observed based on people I've gamed with in Montenegro, Estonia, Finland, Austria, but mostly the US.[/powerlevel]  The board game culture is damn near universal.  Every person in here (save Aidan) is based on someone I've met.



Spoiler: Stephen



"Stephen" I met in Tallinn, Estonia.  Like people with magic cards, he had a binder that was all anime DVDs.  If he had the chance, such as when I was sitting and drinking, he would take that moment to sit down by me and start turning the pages slowly.  At random ones he'd ask me, "Have I seen this one?  What about this one?"  I was way too damn polite (and probably drunk), so I humored him.  Truly a nice guy, but given the right opportunity, BLAM, anime and Japanese culture references.  He was attempting to learn Japanese, but could only teach me the syntax and proper pronunciation of the r/l sound.  I met a similar person in the US, though he lacked the binder.  He offered me any anime I wanted from his external hard drive, which he carried around with his laptop so he could crawl into a corner when not playing magic or Yu-Gi-Oh and watch them.  I think one time he came in wearing a pair of geta.





Spoiler: Chris



"Chris" is a gamer I met... everywhere.  I mean, in every country.  I would buy whatever game, or sit down at open tables for board games, and there'd be that one guy who was always twitchy, waiting for his turn.  On everyone else's turn, he'd announce how they could win or lose.  "Well, you're in a difficult spot unless you roll a 5, then you would move there and I could do very little to stop you because the odds of me stopping you are very low."  He'd also go and move your pawn for in a game.  I chalk it up for him thinking it's polite, but he doesn't realize it's not really.  I picked up a starter box for Warmachine, and I assembled the models and got in a starter game.  He knew every one of my models stats, abilities, and their story fluff, and whenever I'd pick up a model, he would announce them.  "Now remember you have only a five inch control area, so in order to give your Warjacks focus, they must be within that area."  'You told me this every turn...'  "I have you by the ropes, because I have a range 12 cannon, and I know I have that much distance.  My ranged attack value is 5, but I forfeited my action for +2, so I have an effective 7..."  Numbers, numbers, numbers.  But he was still a good guy.  Nice to play with it you could turn off the number speeches.





Spoiler: Frank



"Frank" I met here in the US.  He literally was drugged beyond belief.  Back was giving problems?  He had a pocket full of oxy and muscle relaxers.  PTSD?  He had a pill for that.  Social anxiety?  Have some klonazepam.  He would be half-dozing during the game when he was not directly involved in a scene.  If someone would roll a dice, he'd immediately snap out, grab one of his dice and roll it, then go, "What're we rolling for?  I got a 16."  He was rolling for his stealth check, don't worry, Frank.





Spoiler: Gloria



"Gloria" I met in Finland, Austria, and of course, the US.  She was a fantastic person in all incarnations, and in Austria, she always had a plate of brownies for us during gaming.  She had children that had long since moved away.  So she started finding that she preferred gaming over the usual "old people" things, and hung out because she always had a longing for fantasy stuff.  The American version seemed to suffer the pangs of white guilt, and would slip tie-ins with Native American treatment, "I know the orcs are evil, but one game, but I want to play a full orc and make people realize that my kind are just... misunderstood, and that we have ways of doing things that may surprise even the clerics of mankind."





Spoiler: Hayden



"Hayden" is also a US phenomenon.  The Scottish weeaboo.  Wears kilts, talks about how superior the claymore is, has gotten into fights with the Japan weebs about medieval weaponry.  Amazingly doesn't drink a lick of alcohol.



Board game culture is ever increasing because as people get older, they are finding they hate the grind of MMOs and just want to sit down.

In Montenegro and the US, I've witnessed the "Happily middle-aged married couple both in-character and out-of-character".  They would be, for the most part, considered somewhat unattractive.  They met an "open world" gaming table, and they hit it off.  Childless and proud.  Sufferers of DM's spouse syndrome where the party would be saved by deus ex machina if the spouse made a horrible roll that would have doomed anyone else.

So, these people aren't _that_ much of caricatures.  I've seen a variant of them everywhere, and I'll bet anyone who regularly games in a public place has seen them, too.

Aiden is the only unique character for me.  [powerlevel]My uncle is gay[/powerlevel], he's not very feminine, but in my country that's fine.  Whatever.  Bring booze.  That's why I'm mostly keeping hands off Aiden's development.  I can suggest some psychological impulses that happen for everyone, but as far as what a trans person truly goes through in life, I leave it up to our resident trans people.


----------



## theBox (Sep 13, 2015)

^ I like how this guy creates.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 13, 2015)

theBox said:


> ^ I like how this guy creates.


Thank you, but @Adamska is very responsible for fleshing out my original brain vomit, making these characters into actual... characters.

Lovin' the Aiden.

Needs a last name.  I originally thought "McManus", but then I figured that'd be construed as an in-joke.  So, "McIntyre"?


----------



## theBox (Sep 13, 2015)

I kinda like McIntyre. Sounds classy.
Ever gave a thought to her biological name? Andrea? Alicia?


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 13, 2015)

theBox said:


> I kinda like McIntyre. Sounds classy.
> Ever gave a thought to her biological name? Andrea? Alicia?



I dont know if it'll ever come up, maybe when he gets outed having one of the guys bugging him to tell them, but usually most people just ignore it.  It'd probably be something completely different from Aiden though, most people go for different, like Sarah or something.


----------



## rookie (Sep 13, 2015)

theBox said:


> Hey thar!
> 
> Someone pointed me by way of this little project due to the fact that GenZed's caused me to go on a long lengthy ramble about how it looks like a terrible cash grab buuuut enough of that. I'm loving how this is coming along. So much so that I tossed up an account to see what I could do to help, be it animation or for VA work. I'm more of a 2D animator so I could probably provide you lot with an animatic or something as soon as the storyboards are in.
> 
> ...



Love the new hairstyle for him! and your art style all around for that matter  And the more concept artists we have, the more we get to work with, so if you've got any other ideas for designs then by all means! 



Adamska said:


> That and unlike the idiot behind Zed, I know that animators often work in crews to split the labor.



Yeah, so we're also going to need animators that can copy/adopt styles, preferably easily just so we have some consistency. I like the different styles idea for different segments, like for the character's respective arcs, but too much diversity in the animation can look a bit sloppy.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 13, 2015)

Okay folks.  Time to step up our efforts.  Gen Zed is doing the whole "making history" claim.

Brief synopsis of the opening sequence.  The four are getting together for the first, maybe second time as a group to play "the game".  @Adamska and I have it almost pretty much hashed out.  Just need to work in the "turning point".

Will we animate the models?  Or have the characters shoving them around?  If the former, we'd need some concept part for the elves, trolls/demons, totally-not-samurai-samurai, and the homoerotic viking barbarians.

I want to see concept art on Tram.  It's been originally written that he's a male, but it's been suggested a few times in the thread to have Tram be female.  Which could play off of Stephen's irrational "mainlander phobia" AND the awkwardness of an open female.

@Silvana has already sent me some scores.  Very nice work, and will be handed out as necessary.

Let's bring our A-Game.  We're not here to make history.  We're here to make... something.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 13, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Okay folks.  Time to step up our efforts.  Gen Zed is doing the whole "making history" claim.
> 
> Brief synopsis of the opening sequence.  The four are getting together for the first, maybe second time as a group to play "the game".  @Adamska and I have it almost pretty much hashed out.  Just need to work in the "turning point".
> 
> ...


Since we're going to animate everyone both playing the games and then as their characters in certain parts, I'd say we have them shoving the figures around themselves whenever it's in the "real" world.


----------



## Cassowary (Sep 13, 2015)

Ah so I've just caught up on the thread since I last posted in it and I'm glad to see that we're getting somewhere with this, haha. All the characters seem to be interesting so far, and much better than those of the Real Gen Zed. I'll be honest and admit that I'm not much of a gamer, which is why I suggested the Asian female be a tumblrina (I'm more versed in those types of people, unfortunately). If anyone needs help develping a tumblrina character and making them more sympathetic, then I can help with that. 

Anyways, if we do keep the Asian female tumblrina character I suggested, maybe she could be a love interest of Steven or something like that? He loves her for being an Asian female while she is disgusted by him for being a weeaboo, even though she's actually a closet weeaboo. I'd imagine that she's not much of a gamer outside of mobile games and briefly playing whatever games are popular on tumblr (or watching LPs of them). Also she'd anti-gamergate but (like the rest of the cast), isn't actually involved in it and only based her position off of hearsay.


----------



## Surtur (Sep 13, 2015)

Right, this is awesome. If you need help, I will be happy to help.


----------



## Southern Litch (Sep 13, 2015)

New here, but really enjoy reading this thread. I want to help as well. I can write and I also live in North Carolina, a state away from the setting of this. I could provide some info about how things would be seen in the south, and I am willing to take some reference pictures to help out.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 13, 2015)

Cassowary said:


> Ah so I've just caught up on the thread since I last posted in it and I'm glad to see that we're getting somewhere with this, haha. All the characters seem to be interesting so far, and much better than those of the Real Gen Zed. I'll be honest and admit that I'm not much of a gamer, which is why I suggested the Asian female be a tumblrina (I'm more versed in those types of people, unfortunately). If anyone needs help develping a tumblrina character and making them more sympathetic, then I can help with that.
> 
> Anyways, if we do keep the Asian female tumblrina character I suggested, maybe she could be a love interest of Steven or something like that? He loves her for being an Asian female while she is disgusted by him for being a weeaboo, even though she's actually a closet weeaboo. I'd imagine that she's not much of a gamer outside of mobile games and briefly playing whatever games are popular on tumblr (or watching LPs of them). Also she'd anti-gamergate but (like the rest of the cast), isn't actually involved in it and only based her position off of hearsay.


Been putting some thought into this.  I think we could meld the tumblrina more into Hayden.  Make Hayden half-Chinese.  Latches almost wholly Scottish... until it's convenient to play the PoC card.  Has a tumblr with a tartan background.  Any trolls are met with hostility.



Southern Litch said:


> New here, but really enjoy reading this thread. I want to help as well. I can write and I also live in North Carolina, a state away from the setting of this. I could provide some info about how things would be seen in the south, and I am willing to take some reference pictures to help out.


What's a good southern (non-Floridian) town name?  <Something> Junction?

It's kind of in the boonies, like Ruckersville, but is close enough that it's not tooooooo much of a trip to get to a full mall or clinic.  Maybe a half-hour away from the technical college Aidan and Tram go to.  The crew live there because, well, it's cheap.

Evangelical church that is only slightly more left than Westboro across the street from the store.  Any cars parked in the store's shitty parking lot finds Chick tracts on their windshield wipers.

Despite the recent ruling, many mailboxes have the Confederate battle standard on them.  The occasional window-shaking engine from a pick-up truck that would normally only be driven in an arena to crush smaller cars will drive by.

The store, Star Sanctuary Comics and Games (working title), as well as the tech college, are probably the only "safe spaces" for the folks here.  So, being openly trans may be a bad thing.  Hayden comes here, however, because people in the city got fed up with their attitude, so now Hayden's preying on the boonies players who have yet to feel the full brunt of tumblrism in person.

Also, the store is next to a farm that has cattle and goats.  The goats hang out really close to the store because M:tG players end up feeding them the unwanted common cards they get out of packs they bought.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 13, 2015)

Pulling this from the Gen Zed thread, but our agent in the field @Kitlen has reported back from the con panel!



Kitlen said:


> Hey Kiwis!
> Well, I'm back from the Con! Yes, I survived the Gen Zed panel (I was so sad though, I had to miss my rocket scientists' friends panel on the Dawn Mission _for GEN ZED_ *sheds a single tear*). But lo, I return with a full thirty minute recording of the entire panel, including the animatic and some lulzworthy moments from Hayden Black, who by God is as ugly as sin. Julie was extremely nice and I genuinely enjoyed her, she refused to sign my Meowth though.  She did sign a card of Gen Zed though! I'm just waiting for my phone to recharge as I used up my entire battery to record the damned thing. Some things that you miss due to the recording dying are:
> 1. Julie revealing she is not even practicing Jew but Wiccan
> 2. Hayden Black's lulzworthy anger at me asking him about why there was so much aggressive commentary on his show.
> ...


----------



## Southern Litch (Sep 13, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> What's a good southern (non-Floridian) town name?  <Something> Junction?
> 
> It's kind of in the boonies, like Ruckersville, but is close enough that it's not tooooooo much of a trip to get to a full mall or clinic.  Maybe a half-hour away from the technical college Aidan and Tram go to.  The crew live there because, well, it's cheap.
> 
> ...


The setting here seems a bit... Uncommon to say the least. Normally you wouldn't see a farm right next to a city of any notable size due to complaints from locals, and a store wouldn't open directly nearby due to the farmers owning the land. Maybe have the farm walking distance from the store (like 10 minutes or so), but have there be a forest separating the two.
That's not really the only problem though. Anyone from South Carolina correct me, but, as someone trying to get into tabletop gaming, the only places where I have encountered a gaming store of any note would be either college towns or large cites. And as someone who lives in Hicktown, USA and has to commute from the city in order to get anything, the cultures are far different. It wouldn't be too unreasonable to think that the locals wouldn't be all that vocal about the chick tract shit, with the flyers being the worst of it. Would be pretty funny if the church and the shop are in a sort of passive agressive relationship with one another, with louder voices from the church leadership being met with small scale vandalism from the part of the students.
You also wouldn't see that many confederate flags in a more urban enviorment, from my experience. Although this is South Carolina, the state that will proudly tell you it was the first to secceed, so anything goes on that front. The loud, big ass trucks are pretty accurate though, I've even seen them in the city.
Also, I have never seen a town with 'Junction' in the name. You would probably be better trying a "-ville" like Greenville or Ashville, or a "-boro" like Ashboro or Greensboro. I've seem plenty of those around.
Couple of questions:
Is Aiden a South Carolina native, or from NC or Georgia?
What would be the closest major city? Would it be in state or out of state?
Do you want me to do recon for anything? I have the ability to go to actual barns and fairs if the need arises.
Have some other Ideas that I'll post sometime tomorrow. Getting pretty tired for now.


----------



## Surtur (Sep 13, 2015)

Southern Litch said:


> The setting here seems a bit... Uncommon to say the least. Normally you wouldn't see a farm right next to a city of any notable size due to complaints from locals, and a store wouldn't open directly nearby due to the farmers owning the land. Maybe have the farm walking distance from the store (like 10 minutes or so), but have there be a forest separating the two.
> That's not really the only problem though. Anyone from South Carolina correct me, but, as someone trying to get into tabletop gaming, the only places where I have encountered a gaming store of any note would be either college towns or large cites. And as someone who lives in Hicktown, USA and has to commute from the city in order to get anything, the cultures are far different. It wouldn't be too unreasonable to think that the locals wouldn't be all that vocal about the chick tract shit, with the flyers being the worst of it. Would be pretty funny if the church and the shop are in a sort of passive agressive relationship with one another, with louder voices from the church leadership being met with small scale vandalism from the part of the students.
> You also wouldn't see that many confederate flags in a more urban enviorment, from my experience. Although this is South Carolina, the state that will proudly tell you it was the first to secceed, so anything goes on that front. The loud, big ass trucks are pretty accurate though, I've even seen them in the city.
> Also, I have never seen a town with 'Junction' in the name. You would probably be better trying a "-ville" like Greenville or Ashville, or a "-boro" like Ashboro or Greensboro. I've seem plenty of those around.
> ...



Ok, its not impossible for one to be open in a "hick town". There was one in Mena Arkansas for sometime, I don't think its open any more but it was there for awhile and it was only about 5k people there. Texarkana has 2, although one is only open on Fridays. They are both surrounded by farms.


----------



## theBox (Sep 13, 2015)

I suppose it depends on the culture of said hick town. If people aren't ragingly religious and won't go "We don't serve trannies", it should be pretty easy for people to be open.


----------



## Southern Litch (Sep 13, 2015)

Surtur said:


> Ok, its not impossible for one to be open in a "hick town". There was one in Mena Arkansas for sometime, I don't think its open any more but it was there for awhile and it was only about 5k people there. Texarkana has 2, although one is only open on Fridays. They are both surrounded by farms.


Not saying that it is impossible, but most went and closed up after the reseccion hit. Harder for those stores to stay open when less money will be going around. Unless they can be assured to be a regional hub, they probably wouldn't have opened in such a town to begin with.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 14, 2015)

Southern Litch said:


> Not saying that it is impossible, but most went and closed up after the reseccion hit. Harder for those stores to stay open when less money will be going around. Unless they can be assured to be a regional hub, they probably wouldn't have opened in such a town to begin with.


Maybe they do a lot of online sales for the section of the state. Just enough to keep the place open.


----------



## Adamska (Sep 14, 2015)

Sorry for not being able to work and finish the script at the moment guys. Real life is actively refusing to allow me to take a break and either flesh out more for the show or work with my co-writer. I'm literally tutoring a cousin for a test, and people are working in the house and fixing flooring. Not a decent working environment to be honest.

As for my view of the setting, I was expecting more of a borderzone between suburbs and a modest city, like what you see in the Rustbelt or in the East coast. It'd explain the apartments and housing. The area has gone to seed because the main job source has dried up, so it's slowly decaying. The store is actually in a strip mall which is mostly empty due to mismanagement/industry moving.

Rural boonies would reinforce why people are less likely to boot people though.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 14, 2015)

So we'll have a copy of the animatic to watch in a couple hours. Should make a good comparison to what we want to do with this show. Like a Goofus vs Gallant thing.


----------



## Surtur (Sep 14, 2015)

Southern Litch said:


> Not saying that it is impossible, but most went and closed up after the reseccion hit. Harder for those stores to stay open when less money will be going around. Unless they can be assured to be a regional hub, they probably wouldn't have opened in such a town to begin with.



Thats kinf of how the Texarkana one stays open. I think its the only FLGS between here and Dallas.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey, if there's someone out there willing to open any kind of store for any kind of thing, why not have one of them be a role playing bored game store. Some people will keep a place going even if they're not making a profit simply because they want to provide a product to the customers they do have.

And keep in mind we don't have to go into too much detail and whatnot of everything. The core focus is a group of role play board gamers, I'd imagine we can take a few liberties with things.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't want to make something unrealistic.  I just know where I'm staying in Florida, there's a game store along a backwater highway.  It's about 10 minutes from the nearest supermarket.  Gets traffic from most of the county, but possibly because parents see the place as a free babysitter.  It's loud, it's crowded with M:tG players, and I think snacks and cards are what keeps it open.

So, something more bordering a major city?  Less of a drive?

I don't want to handwave a reason for them to be open, like have the owner be a "trustafarian".

I think the finale of this serious is a horrendous Hamlet-style mass death after everyone agrees to play a game of "Diplomacy".


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 14, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> I don't want to make something unrealistic.  I just know where I'm staying in Florida, there's a game store along a backwater highway.  It's about 10 minutes from the nearest supermarket.  Gets traffic from most of the county, but possibly because parents see the place as a free babysitter.  It's loud, it's crowded with M:tG players, and I think snacks and cards are what keeps it open.
> 
> So, something more bordering a major city?  Less of a drive?
> 
> ...


A suburb.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 14, 2015)

Spoiler: This is the general layout of the local board game store.










The two large tables in the back are typically reserved fro Living World campaigns, ones sponsored by the RPG makers themselves (WotC/Pathfinder).  They usually have upwards of 12 chairs each.  So, the crew can easily sit down with the rest of the zany characters that are regulars.

There's a library of board games on a high shelf that people can sign in and out like a library.  Mostly German games, or those quick pick-up games like Ticket to Ride, or Power Grid (best board game EVAR!).

The terrain tables are heavy monstrosities with cardboard boxes stuffed full of random terrain features for people to run all kinds of games.  People can get credit (albeit a mere pittance), if they come in with good, homemade terrain.  This is something Tram, the architect of the group, takes advantage of (since @Adamska said that Tram builds little houses and stuff).  So while Stephen may come in with his EXPENSIVE terrain he purchased online, Tram comes in with hot wire-cut foam creations that are decent in their own right.


----------



## alex_theman (Sep 14, 2015)

Is there an actual store part seperate from the tables?


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 14, 2015)

alex_theman said:


> Is there an actual store part seperate from the tables?


Yeah, figured that wouldn't be all that necessary.  Just showing that "bored game" stores are a thing, and that's a possible conceptual design.

Okay, got it.  Suburb just outside Myrtle Beach, South Carolina.  We can have beach episodes, where Aidan doesn't want to take his shirt off.

I think the store'll be called "The Devil's Pajamas Comics and Games".  Or something silly like that.

It's run by Mathis "Owl-Eyes" Dupris.  He's basically a metal roadie that finally put down roots.  He's every Alice Cooper and Ozzy Osbourne concert tour t-shirts.  Cardboard cutouts of shambling zombies and a mix of demonic posters and RPG promotional posters.


----------



## rookie (Sep 14, 2015)

I lied, I'm putting it here instead.



Spoiler: Possible off-topic ramblings; spoiler just in case



So I don't know where it came from, but I was on one of my Tumblr accounts and I found some post that set me off.. I'm pretty sure it had to do with them trying to argue that they weren't "cashing in" on the trans lead. So What was going to start as a small ask became a long, kinda ranty critique that nitpicked the little details as to why people would think that, and I even criticized the animation and a few other things. (I didn't get screenshots of my message btw, and they didn't post it on their tumblr or message me back, I am a bad Kiwi). But like, some time later... Their tumblr actually followed me. And THAT I can provide proof of. 





And I don't really know what to do now. It's been a few hours, and they haven't even posted my shpeal up. But they didn't react negatively to my statement and, well, they followed me. So Kiwis, what should I do in this situation? Should I follow them back and see where it goes, or should I just sit back and wait?


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 14, 2015)

rookie said:


> I lied, I'm putting it here instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had to guess, they're probably waiting to see if you say anything negative about the show then reblog and claim harassment. 

So my knowledge of role playing board games is limited to watching Counter Monkey on YouTube, but I do think we're doing a really good job capturing the feel of a gaming group while also having fun spoofing it.


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 14, 2015)

rookie said:


> I lied, I'm putting it here instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Follow them back just so you can keep an eye on them.
Did you send them this as an ask or fanmail?


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 14, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> If I had to guess, they're probably waiting to see if you say anything negative about the show then reblog and claim harassment.
> 
> So my knowledge of role playing board games is limited to watching Counter Monkey on YouTube, but I do think we're doing a really good job capturing the feel of a gaming group while also having fun spoofing it.



If you're close by a game store, just go there on a Friday night (for Friday Night Magic), or Saturday.  Check the pegboards for any games and what nights they're on.  And just watch.  It's actually pretty enlightening.  That's how I got most of the ideas for characters.



rookie said:


> I lied, I'm putting it here instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of torn.  If they find out about us and our parody, they may try to steal our jokes!


----------



## rookie (Sep 14, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> If I had to guess, they're probably waiting to see if you say anything negative about the show then reblog and claim harassment.
> 
> So my knowledge of role playing board games is limited to watching Counter Monkey on YouTube, but I do think we're doing a really good job capturing the feel of a gaming group while also having fun spoofing it.



Maybe, maybe not; but my content is pretty much all art, so I wouldn't think they could go too far with that!



HinRai said:


> Follow them back just so you can keep an eye on them.
> Did you send them this as an ask or fanmail?



I think I just might; idk, why in the world they'd follow me after that, but it's good to see what exactly it is they're like, ya kno? 
And I sent it through the "Submit" button on their page; I know that fanmail can't, but Asks and Submits can be posted. 



Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> If you're close by a game store, just go there on a Friday night (for Friday Night Magic), or Saturday.  Check the pegboards for any games and what nights they're on.  And just watch.  It's actually pretty enlightening.  That's how I got most of the ideas for characters.
> 
> 
> Kind of torn.  If they find out about us and our parody, they may try to steal our jokes!



I mean, if they haven't found this board already, it's highly impossible they'll find us out through me. I keep everything posted here a secret on any social medias I may have; I'm not that dumb/nubbish.  Our jokes are safe!

Also, on the topic of RPGs and game boards, I happen to live nearby one too, so I could just kinda go and examine a few games taking place one day, maybe get some concepts of the building down, not to be too powerlevelly...


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 15, 2015)

Okay, since it's been confirmed that redhead got kicked out of the house for being trans in Gen Zed, I defiantly want the parents to be supportive of Aiden. These shows always go with the "parents just don't _get_ them" trope and I'd like to avoid that as much as possible. If the parents are shown for the characters, they should be as understanding as can be believed. Even Hayden's parents should know that the whole tumblr thing is a phase he's going through and just humor him for the most part.


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 15, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Okay, since it's been confirmed that redhead got kicked out of the house for being trans in Gen Zed, I defiantly want the parents to be supportive of Aiden. These shows always go with the "parents just don't _get_ them" trope and I'd like to avoid that as much as possible. If the parents are shown for the characters, they should be as understanding as can be believed. Even Hayden's parents should know that the whole tumblr thing is a phase he's going through and just humor him for the most part.



Nah I agree with the current characterisation where Aiden's parents are _overly_ supportive. (Well, the mum is, the dad doesn't give a fuck)


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 15, 2015)

CWCissey said:


> Nah I agree with the current characterisation where Aiden's parents are _overly_ supportive. (Well, the mum is, the dad doesn't give a fuck)


That's what I meant. Overly supportive is still supportive. I just want to avoid the "shitty parents" thing that's always done.


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 15, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> That's what I meant. Overly supportive is still supportive. I just want to avoid the "shitty parents" thing that's always done.



Oh fair enough, I thought you meant like normal about it.

Although maybe something like the Only Gay In The Village sketches on Little Britain, where Aiden wants to be challenged for being trans, could be funny.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 15, 2015)

CWCissey said:


> Oh fair enough, I thought you meant like normal about it.
> 
> Although maybe something like the Only Gay In The Village sketches on Little Britain, where Aiden wants to be challenged for being trans, could be funny.


I feel like that would be more Hayden's thing than Aiden's.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 15, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> I feel like that would be more Hayden's thing than Aiden's.





Spoiler: CWCissy's reference.











Definitely a Hayden thing.  The Snowflake challenge.

This is going from parody show discussion to full-on pitch bible.


----------



## Adamska (Sep 15, 2015)

So, after another couple hours of coop writing and thought, @Orthodox Chrischanity and I actually finished the first draft for the pilot episode. This is a good thing, since not only does this mean that we can actually start developing art assets and getting some of the V/A roles filled in, what we're currently doing might actually work as a pitch bible when properly compiled. Yes, we have enough assets that this is actually feasible . Now that there's impressive considering where we started off from. Right then, enough blabber, here's the script.

Feel free to critique and run through it, shredding it to pieces in the process. That'll make the final product all the tighter and more effective.



Spoiler: Script: Episode 1, First Draft



*From the title sting, a close-up of a box is slowly filmed outwards. A pair of hands opens the pre-cut box and lifts the lid. It reveals a pale white set of parts for a model, which glows with a sort of body halo of light. You hear the sounds of three people explicitly gasp in amazement as a hymn of saintly joy briefly plays out, amplifying the sense of awe. Immediately afterwards*

Aidan: [Slightly smug]Yeeaaahhhh…[/smug]

*The camera pans up and back, revealing the four players that will be partaking in a tabletop game with figures, much akin to Warhammer Fantasy*

Stephen: Is that...

Aidan: Yes... it is...

Tram: No way...

Aidan: Just came in today...

Chris: ...four initial attacks on....

Aidan (interrupting, annoyedly): Yes, yes, and counter-attacks with two dice if the opponent misses...

Chris (voice creaking from interruption, as he can't handle being cut off): ...may I... may I touch it?

Tram:  Enough jerking off over there.  Are we playing or not?  I've got glue in my case if you want to put him on the table now.

*Tram Gestures to his glue, as he finishes assembling his small but high point army of battle trolls, great hairy things with bulbous noses and great weapons*

Aidan: Oh sure, thanks for that.

*Aidan begins setting up the pieces of their new Elven guardsman. Chris fidgets with each piece Aidan glues together and attaches. It looks like he wants to do it himself. He is snapped out of it when Tram snaps his fingers in his face*

Tram: Helloo, dude, we’re setting up the battlefield. You wanna chip in? Stephen’s parents got him some cool new stuff for it. We can recreate some neat terrain battles now!

*Chris sees Stephen, who’s donning a smug grin as he brings out the scenery to set up a forest battle. This includes miniature trees, hills, and even a ruined castle that looks like a replica of Himeji Castle. Chris goggles at the craftsmanship and rocks a bit in amazement. Epic sound effects as terrain gets placed one by one on the tables.  Like a giant forest landing and making tree crackling noises, a hill slammed down and rocks can be heard. Aidan finishes their new Elite Guardsman unit in time to see a rather impressive battlefield take form*

Aidan: Whoa.

Tram: Man, this is gonna be way better than the last game. We actually can deal with cover, and I can actually play off on the terrain (his hands begin rubbing together sinisterly).

Chris:  Scenario.  Barbarians at the gate.  Roll off.  Okay, team 2 defends.

Stephen:  But that's my castle...

Chris:  Scenario.  Barbarians at the gate.  The they rolled for defense.  They are in the castle.

Stephen:  And we're not barbarians!

Chris:  But I am the Bloodgut Clan.  I have two units of Bloodgut Berserkers.  9 movement, 6 dice on the charge.  Deploying here means there's a 45% chance that the elven bowmen, strength 8 on their bows, unless the Guardsman Elite is within 7 inches...

Tram:  WHO GOES FIRST?!?

Chris: Offense goes first in barbarian at the gates.

Tram:  Thaaaaaaaaaank you!  (starts repositioning the trolls behind the gate)  Aiden, put the bowmen in the parapets, have your cavalry behind the trolls to come in behind...

*Tram leans over all Grimal Wyrmtongue-like, fingers spread across the field.  See what he's doing?  He's only calculating for getting to the gate as fast as possible and delivering the most damage.  Straight forward, but he may not have as many angles as he thinks...*

Stephen: These gaijin think they can just rule over our homelands like this! My forefathers built this great fortress back in the olden days. My shinobi force will find their secret paths of the heron castle, and open the gates for my Samurai!

Chris: Barbarians do not know the architecture of the fortress.

Stephen: What?!

Chris: Shinobi also only have a +2 bonus to stealth rolls and cannot sabotage. 5 attack, 3 armor, movement 8.

*Stephen sputters a bit before countering.*

Stephen: Alright then, what's your plan?!

Tram lightly flicks at one of the models behind the gate.  Immediately Chris recognizes a barely-visible talon on a wing.  HIs face pales some while Tram flicks a wicked grin.  Tram turns to Aidan.

Tram:  I had the points for a Maharavana tormentor to whip these guys into shape.  They function kind of like your Guardsman Elite, but only with trolls.  He saw it, and that alone fucked with his game plan....

Aidan:  So... I will just... shoot at the katana guys?

Tram (steepling fingers, tone venomous):  Oh yesssssssss... you must.  They are within range...

Stephen: Heh, my Samurai all wear Arrow Cloaks! So I'll just reroll any attacks you fling my way.

Chris: Only applies to Daimyo Guard. Reroll defense for one ranged missile attack performed on a unit.

*Stephen rapidly flips through notes/rulebook, finding that Chris is right on the matter*

Stephen: But... but... I...  FUCK!

Chris: I see no Daimyo Guard. Those are all Chosokabe Retainers. +2 damage to armored targets. 7 attack -

Aidan: So my Elven warriors shoot the Samurai guys then?

Tram: Yep!

Stephen: NO

Stephen:  Fuckshitcock!  And I added in the Nezumi skirmishers... but might as well just march them right up and say "kill me!"  (*starts shaking Chris furiously)  What do I do?  I can't lose!  Do you know how much I paid for them?

Chris: Nezumi Skirmishers cost 29.99 for a pack of five. 39.99 for a pack of ten, and have a distance of -

Stephen: Exactly!

Tram: Dude, it's not like they die permanently, they're just taken off the board.

Stephen:  In the books it says my units train daily to hunt yokai!  They must slay their first oni upon turning 12 years old!  They shouldn't fucking die to those trolls and their fucking knife-eared asskissers!

Chris:  Fluff does not equal rules.

Aidan: Yeah, if that was the case, then my Elite Guardsman would be the best unit here by stats, because they have seen literally centuries of battles.

Stephen: *screams internally at his army about to get owned by the Greenhome Dominion, aka faggot elves*

*Stephen glares at Chris hatefully*:  What do I do?


Tram:  What do YOU both do?  You're a team... remeeeeeeeeember?

Chris: Distance 12... versus distance 10... *He rocks a bit as he tries to think of a way to stat out of it* ... berserkers have an armor value of 4...

Tram:  I still find it funny to see a bunch of samurai associating with axe-wielding barbarians...

Stephen: And FUCKING ELVES ally with DEMONS and TROLLS?! *Screamed at an almost puberty like voice crack*

Aidan: First off, we aren't Elves, we're Greenhome Dominion, and second-

Tram: 6th Edition states they have an alliance of convenience *grins* unlike you and barbarian boy there. Now see?  We may be trolls, but we have a civilized hierarchy, much like the Greenhome.  We have a good warrior tradition, unlike those barbarians over there.  We all have something in common... unlike that faction full of unclean rapists.

Chris: Chosokabe Retainers have an armor value of 6, where as my Bloodgut Freemen have an armor of 5. Dominon Arrows can be fired as Bodkin or Broadhead. Retainers have 12 wounds, but Freemen have 15... Bloodgut Berserkers have 22 while in rage... Depending on what Aidan allotted. And looking at his models, he allotted for both.  Expensive army with fewer models, but in this defensive position....

Tram: Sounds like he's gonna throw you to the wolves huh? Probably shouldn't have invested in a larger army of generalized units now.

Aidan:  So, I'll just keep laying on covering fire, right?

Tram: If he's just gonna stand there and take it, and let those filthy barbarians take back his castle instead of him, I can't see why not?

Aidan (picking up an almost insane amount of dice):  Okay, laying covering fire here.  Here.  Here.  Here.  And here....

Tram: Just imagine how the Daimyo would take this: his grandfather's castle taken not by his own men, but by the raging barbarians that loot his rice fields, steal his women and men, and kill for sport. His own retainers sullying their honor by working with these foul tusked beasts, and not even being able to restore their honor in combat. They were used to catch arrows as the brutes charged in to save the day.

*Aidan rolls his first attack*

Aidan: Oh , I got a lot of successes. Hm… That guy’s dead, as is this one. This guy’s not quite, but he may as well be. That dude also took a pretty good hit, considering that was where I had my Broadhead fire at.

Tram:  Okay... time to open the gates...  It's going to be a fucking SLAUGHTER when the maharavana come out...

*Stephen sees that that unit that got nailed with the broadheads was one of the cheaper hero units he could've fielded. The Sohei Benkei. It's a Naginata Monk and his first figure he owned.*

Tram:  And aww...  the hero is no longer on the field.  Those savages let him die like a biiiiiiiitch...

Chris: The best solution would be for my Freemen and the Retainers to fight as one now. Then my Berserkers can rage, counter charge, and hack the archers to pieces. The skirmishers would be needed to fight the Maharavana, as it has no range. Over half the unit of skirmishers will die in one round, but you should do enough damage that I will be able to...

Stephen:  NO!  I won't let any more of my guys die just to let YOU win!

Chris: No, we would both win. Two on two teams win so long as they are the only team with units left. Statistically, we would win this encounter –

Stephen:  No!  I'm declaring a charge against the Maharavana.

Chris: No, you can't score that many successes with that unit.

Aidan:  HAH!  Too late!  He committed his action!

*Chris begins to fiddle his hands in nervousness, looking down and muttering*

Chris: Maharavana Tormentor. 40 Wounds. 10 Armor. Can strike two squares in any direction with its whip. Sword also counts as two squares. Health Absorption: Slain foes heal 1d6 wounds. Inspire: All friendly units experience +1 to attack and distance.

Tram:  And I still haven't summoned Pridash, Raja of the Wastes... And considering that your lancer guy there was about the only challenge to Pridash, you're fucking hosed.

Stephen:  It's a naginata!  Not a lance!

Chris: Naginata and Lances count as pole-arm weapons due to length. Much like Maharavana Tormentor's Firangi Blade

Stephen:  But it's not CALLED a lance!  It's a naginata, which was a far superior weapon than...

Chris:  Fluff does not equal rules.  The rules say it's counted as a lance weapon.

Aidan: Plus, it's not like the naginata helped when bows were involved. Not so superior in that case.

Chris:  I just need to get within melee range now.  Your Nezumi skirmishers can flank them and take out plenty of the Greenhome archers.  You just need 4 sixes on 10 dice and that should be enough to render Aidan's defense near worthless.

Tram:  Yes.  See?  Chris can win.  But don't worry.  They won't sing songs of your tragic deaths.

Stephen: How about you go off and take on the Elves then, I’m sticking here and actually taking on these trolls with my army, while you do clean up!

Chris: *Stress sighs* The Skirmishers work better with a low armor target. Greenhome Archers have an armor rating of 2. The skirmishers would do better countersniping them, even if they get one less die roll than their counterpart. Trolls on the other hand are Armor 7. Even my Berserkers are likely to die in protracted combat, either in two or three rounds depending on how many sixes I or Tram get. My freemen would not do so well… movement is two shorter as opposed to the same, and my armor 4 would be chewed up by broadhead and bodkin, since that is classified as medium armor.

Stephen: THEN WHY DID YOU WANT TO SEND THEM TO THEIR DEATHS AGAINST THE DEMON?!



Chris: Collective fire, especially with lucky six rolls, would outpace the Tormentor's regeneration ability. It would also kill the biggest threat on the board.

Tram: Nope, that'd be Pridash, who's (sing-songy): coming as we speeeeeeeeaaaaaak!

Stephen:  Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.  I... I...

*Stephen suddenly gets up and actually flips the table in rage, huffing and puffing out of anger. The other three are absolutely startled by this, since they weren’t expecting him to be this goddamned mad. You hear Owl-Eyes curse him out in the background*

Owl-Eyes: Oi, you’d best not have broken anything if you want to keep coming here!

Aidan: You’re definitely buying us lunch for that… And any figures that you might’ve broken.
END



By the by, if any of you guys know anything about marketing... now would be the time to speak up. Mainly because it'd be useful to know what the market for this thing is. It's being done for fun, true, but it'd be interesting to see how far this goes. Especially compared to the thing it's mocking.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 16, 2015)

Adamska said:


> So, after another couple hours of coop writing and thought, @Orthodox Chrischanity and I actually finished the first draft for the pilot episode. This is a good thing, since not only does this mean that we can actually start developing art assets and getting some of the V/A roles filled in, what we're currently doing might actually work as a pitch bible when properly compiled. Yes, we have enough assets that this is actually feasible . Now that there's impressive considering where we started off from. Right then, enough blabber, here's the script.
> 
> Feel free to critique and run through it, shredding it to pieces in the process. That'll make the final product all the tighter and more effective.
> 
> ...


Oh. I just remembered! I found this for Stephen, figured we can use it for when he starts cursing. Just make it that he mispronounces it.





Also, is it bad that I want Aiden to say "Pew pew!" when he  has his units attacks, only to immediately realize how stupid that sounds? 

"Pew pew! Wait, no...that sounds fucking stupid."


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 16, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Also, is it bad that I want Aiden to say "Pew pew!" when he  has his units attacks, only to immediately realize how stupid that sounds?
> 
> "Pew pew! Wait, no...that sounds fucking stupid."


Wait, they're bows.  Shit.


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 16, 2015)

Looks good, I'll do some lines for an audition but first; what accents are they meant to have? Mine is an English/Welsh mess, which I doubt would work well.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Sep 17, 2015)

So, has the NotWarhammer game been elaborated on in terms of lore/armies? I have a few suggestions.
•The Allied Kingdoms: the equivalent of The Empire.
•Dwarves: Jewish Vikings. Like to mine for gold, make crafts, and horde gold. They also like to build massive steampunk death traps to launch raids against the Orcs, the Elves, and the Barbarians. They were kicked out of their ancestral home by the Elves, and have since dispersed and settled in small communities wherever they can.
•Orcs: Basically medieval Russians/Soviet serotypes. Rule a large kingdom in the east, and send armies out to assault the western lands to "liberate" them. 
•Nobblies/Tiddilywankers/some other vaguely British sounding name
  -Hobbits, but with a large dose of the peasants from Monty Python. A race of drunk, dirty, fast breeding midgets that like to riots, zerg rush over people, and hack them to death with farming implements.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 17, 2015)

Randall Fragg said:


> So, has the NotWarhammer game been elaborated on in terms of lore/armies? I have a few suggestions.
> •The Allied Kingdoms: the equivalent of The Empire.
> •Dwarves: Jewish Vikings. Like to mine for gold, make crafts, and horde gold. They also like to build massive steampunk death traps to launch raids against the Orcs, the Elves, and the Barbarians. They were kicked out of their ancestral home by the Elves, and have since dispersed and settled in small communities wherever they can.
> •Orcs: Basically medieval Russians/Soviet serotypes. Rule a large kingdom in the east, and send armies out to assault the western lands to "liberate" them.
> ...


That's a lot of lore for one episode lol. I dig it though.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 17, 2015)

Working on the lore as a side project.  I don't want to put any detail, because it's going to be a nebulous thing.  Unlike begging people to make Galaga Bugz MMO, we aren't going to ask for an entire minis game.  Hell, people make pony minis for other games.  Truth be told, I heard the guys at Privateer Press are pretty cool about people using their IP in neutral ways.

It is, as said, just a matter of shuffling papers around, getting some voice clips, concept art, and final decisions by all y'all as quality control for submitting a pitch bible.  For a parody show that'll likely only see some minutes on Youtube.


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 17, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Working on the lore as a side project.  I don't want to put any detail, because it's going to be a nebulous thing.  Unlike begging people to make Galaga Bugz MMO, we aren't going to ask for an entire minis game.  Hell, people make pony minis for other games.  Truth be told, I heard the guys at Privateer Press are pretty cool about people using their IP in neutral ways.
> 
> It is, as said, just a matter of shuffling papers around, getting some voice clips, concept art, and final decisions by all y'all as quality control for submitting a pitch bible.  For a parody show that'll likely only see some minutes on Youtube.



If it causes mass rage from Hayden when he discovers that some nasty twolls beat him to the punch with a 'trans character played by a trans actor in a lead role' I imagine a place in Internet History awaits.


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 17, 2015)

CWCissey said:


> If it causes mass rage from Hayden when he discovers that some nasty twolls beat him to the punch with a 'trans character played by a trans actor in a lead role' I imagine a place in Internet History awaits.



Ah, but our character is a trans man, and therefore a truscum, male-privileged, shitlord. Not like their trans woman goddess.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 17, 2015)

CWCissey said:


> If it causes mass rage from Hayden when he discovers that some nasty twolls beat him to the punch with a 'trans character played by a trans actor in a lead role' I imagine a place in Internet History awaits.





HinRai said:


> Ah, but our character is a trans man, and therefore a truscum, male-privileged, shitlord. Not like their trans woman goddess.


It's sad that Hayden, our tumblrina buttmonkey is more likeable than than the "real" Hayden, after all his tweeting?


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 17, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> It's sad that Hayden, our tumblrina buttmonkey is more likeable than than the "real" Hayden, after all his tweeting?


Definitely, our character is a dumb teenager who'll probably grow out of it, the real Hayden is just an unrepentant piece of shit.

Maybe character Hayden growing out of it could be a character arc, like she (he? I forget which one they actually are) sees Aiden in a dysphoria episode and realises just how awful being trans can be and that it's not something you should fake.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 17, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Working on the lore as a side project.  I don't want to put any detail, because it's going to be a nebulous thing.  Unlike begging people to make Galaga Bugz MMO, we aren't going to ask for an entire minis game.  Hell, people make pony minis for other games.  Truth be told, I heard the guys at Privateer Press are pretty cool about people using their IP in neutral ways.
> 
> It is, as said, just a matter of shuffling papers around, getting some voice clips, concept art, and final decisions by all y'all as quality control for submitting a pitch bible.  For a parody show that'll likely only see some minutes on Youtube.





CWCissey said:


> If it causes mass rage from Hayden when he discovers that some nasty twolls beat him to the punch with a 'trans character played by a trans actor in a lead role' I imagine a place in Internet History awaits.


We'll just claim harassment and get an interview by some website. That'll make us popular, right?

In all seriousness, I'm all ready to voice Stephen or whoever(can't claim trans actor if I voice Aiden lol). Just let me know the audition lines.


----------



## Girlfriend-free Boy (Sep 17, 2015)

I like that Tram is the one that's really into the lore.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 17, 2015)

I have a suggestion for the title: Loserz.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 17, 2015)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> I have a suggestion for the title: Loserz.


I was leaning towards Genocide Zed, but that could work, too.

Just finished the season premiere of South Park.  Seems the season is going to be geared towards mocking SJWs in all forms.  The "PC Frat House".  Spouting all the buzzwords like rape culture and microagression.  Good thing we aren't going _there_, right?


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 17, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Just finished the season premiere of South Park.  Seems the season is going to be geared towards mocking SJWs in all forms.  The "PC Frat House".  Spouting all the buzzwords like rape culture and microagression.  Good thing we aren't going _there_, right?



Haven't watched it in two years. I think the last episode I saw was the "free to play" one.


----------



## Adamska (Sep 17, 2015)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> I have a suggestion for the title: Loserz.



I like this one more since it gives it more of its own identity if you know what I mean.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 17, 2015)

By the way, I did some shitty concept art for Stephen. Tell me what you think.



Spoiler: 3456 X 5184 Because I don't own a proper scanner












I couldn't do anime eyes for this, my apologies.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 18, 2015)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> By the way, I did some shitty concept art for Stephen. Tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Widow's peak, ponytail, and those teeth...

I love it.

Building on your idea for a name for the series, how about:
Scum.

Considering we tend to take the side of the so-called "truscum" here.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 18, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Widow's peak, ponytail, and those teeth...
> 
> I love it.
> 
> ...



Not bad, maybe the names we don't use can be recycled into episode titles.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 18, 2015)

Been doing some research on South Carolina.

Apparently they have a sasquatch-like legend about swamp lizard men.  I think it'd be hilarious to add this as an element to the world.  But the question would be if we wanted to add a paranormal element to the story.

Or it could just be a flashback from Mathis' days of being a roadie.  Got his name "Owl-Eyes" not only because of his eyebrows, but back in the day when he did some hardcore stuff, he had some amazingly dilated pupils.

Also wanted to add:

Shitty flash animation > Gen Zed's Photoshop animation.


----------



## Silver (Sep 18, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Been doing some research on South Carolina.
> 
> Apparently they have a sasquatch-like legend about swamp lizard men.  I think it'd be hilarious to add this as an element to the world.  But the question would be if we wanted to add a paranormal element to the story.



NC native here (i can also help as creative consultant re: SC if anyone wants it, I live like 20 minutes from the border) and I'm not sure how widespread a legend like that would be in a more urban area like Myrtle Beach. I think that's more the kind of thing you get from people living on tiny-ass rural towns in the middle of nowhere, which Myrtle Beach isn't. I'm not saying you couldn't use it, and indeed it'd show you did more research than Gen Zed did, but I just figured I'd share lol. hope I'm not coming across as like jumping in here and going UR DOING IT WRONG but i'm a sucker for accuracy lmao


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 18, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Apparently they have a sasquatch-like legend about swamp lizard men. I think it'd be hilarious to add this as an element to the world. But the question would be if we wanted to add a paranormal element to the story.



It could be a thing for one episode or something.


----------



## rookie (Sep 20, 2015)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> By the way, I did some shitty concept art for Stephen. Tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with Orthodox, it looks great! But I think I like the glasses look with him too, so he could pretend to be like "megane" or something.



Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Building on your idea for a name for the series, how about:
> Scum.
> 
> Considering we tend to take the side of the so-called "truscum" here.



Gen Scum? Gen Truscum? 
.. or too lame?


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 20, 2015)

rookie said:


> I agree with Orthodox, it looks great! But I think I like the glasses look with him too, so he could pretend to be like "megane" or something.


To be honest, when I first saw your rough concept, my brain immediately went to:


Spoiler: Jin from Samurai Champloo











Which is why I immediately thought "ponytail" and "samurai obsession".


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 21, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Building on your idea for a name for the series, how about:
> Scum.



Like the Ray Winstone film set in a borstal?


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 21, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Apparently they have a sasquatch-like legend about swamp lizard men. I think it'd be hilarious to add this as an element to the world. But the question would be if we wanted to add a paranormal element to the story.



I've got an idea, the shut in who never leaves his house and always uses Skype to play RPGs with the rest of the group, his reason for staying in could be tied to the swamp lizard men.


----------



## falsely_rendered (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm working on fumes here (thank you, sudden overload of schoolwork), but I'm willing to help... tweak? Tweak designs.



Spoiler









Though I do like @MarvinTheParanoidAndroid 's concept. Here's a question I'm gonna ask: how old do these kids need to look/be?

edit to salvage my pride: I promise I can draw better than that. That was a one-minute scribble and I need to be awake in five hours -- pinky promise I'll put more effort into anything else I churn out.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 21, 2015)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> I've got an idea, the shut in who never leaves his house and always uses Skype to play RPGs with the rest of the group, his reason for staying in could be tied to the swamp lizard men.


Option 1:  Primitive, yet very sibilant speech.  _Sssssssssso, I roll how many diccccccccce?
_
Option 2:  
(A muffled sound can be heard screaming from a distance): Hsss'rlly'ssar Maximilian!  Are you on the computer again playing with the apes?  You were supposed to be manipulating the Shanghai Stock Exchange Composite, altering the economies of the target nations we control!  Get off that thing now!  You'll never tale a seat in the Shadow World Government if you keep this up!

Max:  But esteemed matriarch!  We are almost done exploring this dungeon!  Sorry guys.  Anyway, taking down this demigod should be easier than when I conquered the rogue planets of the Horsehead Nebula.

Tram:  Must've been one awesome game.

Max:  Yes... game...



falsely_rendered said:


> I'm working on fumes here (thank you, sudden overload of schoolwork), but I'm willing to help... tweak? Tweak designs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the picture.

"College age" is the idea, but that can mean anything nowadays.  Mid-twenties, I think.  Stephen's failed an art degree a few times, so he may be older than the rest of the group.


----------



## Adamska (Sep 21, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Option 1:  Primitive, yet very sibilant speech.  _Sssssssssso, I roll how many diccccccccce?
> _
> Option 2:
> (A muffled sound can be heard screaming from a distance): Hsss'rlly'ssar Maximilian!  Are you on the computer again playing with the apes?  You were supposed to be manipulating the Shanghai Stock Exchange Composite, altering the economies of the target nations we control!  Get off that thing now!  You'll never tale a seat in the Shadow World Government if you keep this up!
> ...



Can I state I dislike both ideas? I don't want to pull a Hayden by having clearly impossible elements (Quilliam being an AI), or in this case actual lizardmen existing for what would otherwise be a fairly "real" setting. Max being the crazy "I saw bigfoot/lizardman" type would work; David Icke level stuff not so much.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 21, 2015)

falsely_rendered said:


> edit to salvage my pride: I promise I can draw better than that. That was a one-minute scribble and I need to be awake in five hours -- pinky promise I'll put more effort into anything else I churn out.



I wish I were even that good.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 21, 2015)

Adamska said:


> Can I state I dislike both ideas? I don't want to pull a Hayden by having clearly impossible elements (Quilliam being an AI), or in this case actual lizardmen existing for what would otherwise be a fairly "real" setting. Max being the crazy "I saw bigfoot/lizardman" type would work; David Icke level stuff not so much.


Well, as one of the writers, yes, you certainly can.  It was a weird one-off idea.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 23, 2015)

It's so bizarre to me that something made to more or less mock Gen Zed has come this far, to the point that I can see this becoming an actual show way more than Gen Zed.


----------



## alex_theman (Sep 23, 2015)

How about the shut-in could be Japanese? I could see him being someone Stephen admires, while he views Stephen as ignorant. He kinda is a reverse weeaboo, as he dislikes some of his country's aspects and has more "western interests", like playing games on computers and playing tabletop games such as miniature games. I am just throwing something out there, as this is a bit more grounded.


----------



## Adamska (Sep 23, 2015)

alex_theman said:


> How about the shut-in could be Japanese? I could see him being someone Stephen admires, while he views Stephen as ignorant. He kinda is a reverse weeaboo, as he dislikes some of his country's aspects and has more "western interests", like playing games on computers and playing tabletop games such as miniature games. I am just throwing something out there, as this is a bit more grounded.


You mean like a hikikomori or something? That'd be interesting at the very least.

As for why we've slowed down a bit, blame me for that. It's because I've been busy this week with IRL stuff and then got hit with a cold which seems to have fatigue as a syndrome. That and school trumps this guys. The weekend should be more productive and episode two's script should be partially finished by then.

By the by, we still should finish designs for Tram and Chris, as they are the other two main characters. Episode two will introduce Hayden, and three will bring in Frank and Gloria.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 23, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> It's so bizarre to me that something made to more or less mock Gen Zed has come this far, to the point that I can see this becoming an actual show way more than Gen Zed.


The problem is, is we're making these characters _*too* much _like ones people can relate to.

More title ideas, this one autistic, combining nerdage and SJWism.

Dice Cis Scum.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 23, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> The problem is, is we're making these characters _*too* much _like ones people can relate to.



Wouldn't that be a good thing since it's meant to be the opposite of Gen Zed?


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 23, 2015)

L'esprit des escaliers.

Quick poll:

Continuity?  On one end of the spectrum you have "Stoner", which is every episode isolated.  Nothing affects any other episodes.  Or the opposite end which I call "the Venture Bros.", on account that every character, background prop, line of dialog affects all the following episodes with frequent callbacks?

I can't think of a good example of a middle ground.  Probably "Rick and Morty" where things are fairly isolated, but there are easter eggs left and right.



MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Wouldn't that be a good thing since it's meant to be the opposite of Gen Zed?


It just feels weird that a show with normal, relateable characters is "vicious parody".  

I think I'm just going to stick with "Dice Scum" as the title for a show.  Get over a bit of paralysis we're hitting here.

I'll be working on the three-part finale where the team qualifies in an international tournament for The Game, where they go up against North Korea's all-women team.  They quickly stomp Stephen, Aiden, and Tram out of the game, but Chris saves the day since he only sees the numbers in the game.  The women are flown home where their families are executed due to their poor performance.


----------



## falsely_rendered (Sep 23, 2015)

I'll vote for continuity if we're trying to make this decent... but I'm a sucker for continuity/callbacks/easter eggs, so I'm a bit biased. Plus, continuity can get messy unless we're all on the same page (and it can get messy if you missed something, which is a problem the stoner type episodes *usually don't have).

If we're just going for full-out make fun of Gen Zed that's it that's all, I'll vote stoner with the occasional easter egg.

Edit: for clarification purposes, and apologies if I missed something -- have we collected an art group, yet?


----------



## Adamska (Sep 23, 2015)

Episodic with callbacks are how I'd write it. That way you can watch whatever episode without being out of the loop while throwing a bone to people who've watched our earlier episodes

And as noted: Episode 2 is going to be following the group in a D20 Modern sort of setting. Work will begin on the weekend.


----------



## alex_theman (Sep 23, 2015)

Episodic with callbacks.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 23, 2015)

Some continuity, at least.

And I know we have a couple artists on board, although @theBox has been busy with IRL stuff, they did say they'd post sketches for the other characters aside from the one they already did of Aiden.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 23, 2015)

Let's shoot for a weekend session, folks.  After reading the latest bullshit with Hayden and Julie, I'm more motivated than before.

Idea pitch:  The Devil's Pajamas is a registered game location for the Organic Universe (original game, do not steal) role-playing game.  People register their characters in a database, and they can play those characters at any other store that hosts Organic Universe games.  The game itself is a Rifts/GURPs game that deals with any timeline or setting.  Modules are selected for characters of a given skill level, and it's weird enough that you can have a character in one game be a mecha pilot, and in another, be the ranger hunting goblins.

Gloria is the registered host.

Aidan and Tram have characters of varying roles.
Stephen's characters tend to be magical pretty girls or samurai.
All of Chris' characters are buff-beasts.  In a mecha game, he plays the company accountant that makes sure all expenses are paid.
Hayden shows up with his special snowflake characters, and he often plays them to antagonize the party (eg, a necromancer in a party of paladins).

This is gimmicky in that it can be used as an excuse to be slightly lazier in writing.  It also can add in the infiltration mission where Stephen busts down the door while the others were using stealth.

Feel free to rip apart the idea.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 24, 2015)

I vote for the overarching continuity.

By the way, I tried creating a poll on this subject but it didn't appear when I went to post. Why don't the polls work?



Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Let's shoot for a weekend session, folks.



I'll be there if Adamska invites me in.


----------



## Girlfriend-free Boy (Sep 25, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Let's shoot for a weekend session, folks.  After reading the latest bullshit with Hayden and Julie, I'm more motivated than before.
> 
> Idea pitch:  The Devil's Pajamas is a registered game location for the Organic Universe (original game, do not steal) role-playing game.  People register their characters in a database, and they can play those characters at any other store that hosts Organic Universe games.  The game itself is a Rifts/GURPs game that deals with any timeline or setting.  Modules are selected for characters of a given skill level, and it's weird enough that you can have a character in one game be a mecha pilot, and in another, be the ranger hunting goblins.
> 
> ...


I can imagine Tram being the kind of guy that would get into the roleplaying aspect to the point where give each of his characters a long backstory and puts on a voice for them.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 25, 2015)

Girlfriend-free Boy said:


> I can imagine Tram being the kind of guy that would get into the roleplaying aspect to the point where give each of his characters a long backstory and puts on a voice for them.


Tram's a girl, remember?


----------



## Adamska (Sep 25, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Tram's a girl, remember?



That's a nope actually. I wrote Tram as a dude.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 26, 2015)

[sports movie half-time motivational speech]
Okay, listen up team.

So we see Hayden Black is quickly imploding.  If we keep working on this, and we market it, he'll likely want to lash out at us, claiming infringement or some bullshit.

And it will be hilarious.

Each tweet and retweet and self-favorite of his makes us stronger.  Makes our game plan that more effective.  It makes our very storyline powerful.

So let's get out there.  Let's show them art.  Let's show them writing.  Let's show them we mean business.

Also:  As this thing is going forward, should we start camping on social media for the show?

I think we'll call the other group "The Table".  The Table are the RPG players, like Gloria and Frank.  I want to propose another character.  I was driving the backwoods of Florida earlier, when "Son of a Preacher Man" came on the radio.  So I had the idea for a character, say, Onan Boggs, the son of a preacher who is so far in the closet, the skeletons are asking him to get out.  He sneaks into the store behind his parents' backs to play the game.  Conflicted by his feelings on religion, sexuality.  Just sweats a lot at the gaming table out of nervousness of everything.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 26, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Also:  As this thing is going forward, should we start camping on social media for the show?



I guess we could grab a Twitter/tumblr/Facebook page once we all settle on the show's name. Then we wait until we have plenty of concept art, voice recordings, music, announcements, ect and then post one or two things every week or so. That way we can show actual progress of the show as its being created along with having a bit of backlog in case it's a slow progression week or something.

You know, instead of talking as if the show is the greatest thing ever and dumping tons of merch when *the pilot isn't even completed yet?*


----------



## alex_theman (Sep 26, 2015)

Anyone like the idea of the shut in being Japanese?


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 26, 2015)

alex_theman said:


> Anyone like the idea of the shut in being Japanese?


I think that's great.  Even funnier if he tried to do that rockabilly mixture into his speech.

Lapses from typical Japanese accent into Johnny Bravo now and then.


----------



## theBox (Sep 26, 2015)

Dice Scum. I like that. Anyway, yes. I've been doing some work so I haven't been able to contribute as much as possible so Imma gonna lurk for a while but I do have stuff in mind.

Keep it up, you crazy kiwis.


----------



## Adamska (Sep 26, 2015)

So based on what we've communicated so far in this session we have the following ideas:

Episode 2: GURPS Cartel Standoff where Stephen tries to weeb his way to glory and dies horribly. We have most of the initial script done too.
Episode 3: Mechwarrior meets Botchamania
Episode 4: Stephen DMs a game
Episode 5: Hayden's LARP causes PTSD
Episode ???: F.A.T.A.L. Drives them Mad

Social media shall wait until we get a bit further along.

I also think that with the ideas we've been having and interest, that it's not too insane to double episode prediction and make it based on American TV formatting; ie 12 episodes or so, or a modest two seasons by UK standards.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 27, 2015)

Probably around episode 8:

Onan's Awkward Adventures in Shadowrun, where it's Onan's frst time in the GM seat.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 27, 2015)

theBox said:


> Dice Scum. I like that. Anyway, yes. I've been doing some work so I haven't been able to contribute as much as possible so Imma gonna lurk for a while but I do have stuff in mind.
> 
> Keep it up, you crazy kiwis.


Hey, all I'm contributing so far is just story ideas, at least until we get to voicing stuff, so don't feel like you have to hold back any ideas.


----------



## Adamska (Sep 27, 2015)

I've been sitting on it a while, but here's the first draft of Episode 2's script.



Spoiler: Episode 2: There Were No Survivors



*2009, Sonora Province.

A drug cartel has captured a rising star in Mexican politics, because they have promoted anti-corruption campaigns

Other hostages include reporters from both the US and Mexico

We do not bow down to threats, and to this end, a taskforce of the best officers of both countries have been sent in to exfiltrate the hostages, and if possible get information on the whereabouts of their leader*

*The scene opens up in an industrial district of Hermosillo, the largest city of Sonora, and location of the crisis. The focus of the scene is on a warehouse yard that used to cater to automobile manufacturing, closed down due to financial pressure.*

"...we originally had the story set in Chihuahua, but Gloria kept giggling and making purse jokes."

Tram: Hey, I'm trying to set the tension here!

Gloria: ...lemme guess, if we trip an alarm, it plays 'la cucaracha'?

Tram: Cut that shit. Now where was I?

*From a low lying apartment flat, a pair of shadowy figures are observing the building.*

Aidan: Sounds like my and your character’s up Onan.

Onan: "Do I have the snipe ability?  Or... what's my stealth?" 

Gloria: I am sneaking behind the old cargo containers in the back, making note of the gang rotations.- psst, your perception is here, use the binoculars. 

Chris:  the binoculars give you +4 on your perception rolls...

Onan (flips character sheet over):  Oh yeah, I have nightvision binoculars in my equipment.  I use them to look at... over there.

The two man sniper team activates their nightvision binoculars, using them to sweep across the compound. They find –

Aidan: This is the part where you roll this die.

Onan: Oh, alright.

*Onan rolls, allowing you to see him for the first time. He’s a chubby guy with a clean face, shortly cropped hair, and wearing an ironed button shirt and pants. Gloria can also be seen, and she’s a diminutive lady with extremely long but thinning hair, wearing an mixture of colored clothes that most resembles a Mayan style dress. She is currently knitting something*

Onan: Uhh… I got a 9. Is that good?

Gloria: Don’t look like a kicked puppy; with your stats, you should at least see something.

*cut to scene to show the effect of the roll*

They find four men on the roof, looking semi-alert. They also spot a set patrol between another four men.

Aidan: They really like fours huh?

Tram: It’s so they have back-up! They’re doing illegal things, now shush!

Aidan: Or I can use my muffled Dragunov to pop the guy in the back’s head when the others aren’t looking, which should be…

Gloria (semi-sarcastically):  Since I'm the only one here who took Spanish as a language skill, try to creep in closer to possibly overhear conversations. ESPECIALLY because for all you know, you didn't catch all the gunmen with that sweep.

Tram: *laughs*

Gloria:  *to Tram* I'm so glad Frank isn't playing, he'd have told you everything you're doing wrong, I bet.

Chris: So when do I go? I rolled up a trap expert, giving me a +2 bonus to traps and ambushes. I have rigged up five pounds of Semtex into a configuration that guarantees splash damage.

Onan: Um, weren’t we trying to gain information? If we *slight edge in voice* kill *voice* them, wouldn’t we mess this up?

Chris: There would be no survivors.

*Gloria’s character sneaks by one of the patrols, overhearing some information on where the politician is at least. Sadly it is stated that two hostages have already been killed. She waves Chris in during a small gap she was able to spot. The two manage to sneak into the base.*

Onan:  We're getting information.  People have died?  Who died?  Do we know?  Did we fail?

Aidan: Calm down, it wasn't the VIP.

Onan: Did people die because of us?!? But people died. Because of us! How can you not care!

Chris: Because the reporters are non-important NPCs that would grant us only 50 EXP for saving, while our target would be worth far more, even if she should die.

*Aidan makes a cutting motion across his throat to Chris*

Aidan: Onan, how're the patrols looking on the roof?

Onan: Uh... well they-

Aidan: Dice dude, dice.

Onan: But why? I already rolled for it, right?

Gloria: A competent DM would have the guards move in between our clowning. That's why you need to double check.

Tram: Wait, did you call me competent?

Gloria: My standards aren't that high. Besides, you read off a pretty good intro at least.

Onan:  I see (dice roll)...

Tram:  Only two guys, both looking away.

Aidan:  I level the sniper rifle and... Onan, what's the scope say?

Onan:  Scope?  I... uh..  (flips character sheet)  Oh, I have one.  It says...  (looks hopefully to Tram).

Chris (to Aidan):  If he uses the scope properly, you'll get a +4 aiming bonus.

Aidan:  Duh, I know.  I made the character.  Anyway, I take the shot, double-tapping on them both.

*The two guys drop like flies, but an exclamation from one of the other roof watchers can be heard.*

Aidan:  I drop the rifle and lean over to tell my partner we need to bolt.
Onan:  Okay?  I, uh, go with Aidan.

*Gloria and Chris, meanwhile, are murderdeathing a patrol on the ground floor.*

Chris: My build allows me to reroll one botched trap per session. I have rolled an 18. There are no survivors.

Gloria:  I send the signal to the other two that it's all clear and to join us.

*It is at this point Onan and Aidan make it to the other two, then start stealthing up to the upper floor where the VIP is thought to be held captive.  Then the store's door chime rings... The avatars of the players look up in fear, thinking they triggered an alarm.*

*Some whispering between Tram and Stephen. Tram sounds more and more baffled until you clearly hear him sigh*

Tram:  Are... are you serious?  (evil grin) Okay then... Tell the others how you join them.

Gloria: And here comes the TPK.

Onan: TP what?

Chris, forlorn:  And there were no survivors.

Aidan:  Whoa, Chris.  That was almost a joke!

(beat)

Chris: What?

Stephen:  Miyamoto kicks down the door and unsheathes his daikatana!  "YOU DISHONORABLE PEONS!"

*There is a period of silence in the room

No one is moving or saying anything. Onan looks utterly baffled at what any of what Stephen meant, Aidan just looking on in horror, Chris is muttering while holding his head in his hands repeating "no survivors", and Gloria just facepalms and preemptively rips her sheet in half.

When next we cut to the session, the lights go on In-Character.  Stealth Team Alpha is pinned up against a wall in shock, like deer in headlights.*

*Some cartel gunmen who were aware of what's happening as orders in Spanish are being barked out. Gloria's character knows that they are stating that the hostages will be executed and the VIP moved to another location. She is pissed that their quarry is getting away.

In the meantime, Miyamoto, their late member, is dressed in a horrifying manner. He has Ragna the Blood-edge's hair (BlazBlue) is wearing Simon's glasses (Gurren Lagann), is wearing Vash the Stampede's Jacket (Trigun) and is wielding a sword that is some bastard mix between Guts' (Berserk) and Sephiroth's (FF7). He is wearing traditional Japanese sandals as well as Mugen's vest over Vash's Jacket. Alucard's (Hellsing) hat failing to keep in his hair. This is the exact opposite of the relatively sanely designed characters the rest of Alpha Team is made up of.

One of the gunmen mocks this guy in spanish.*

Chris:  Is now a good time to mention I have a deadman's switch?

Tram: *laughs* Nahh, I checked your sheet remember? And last I checked, you didn't actually have the time to make one. You wasted it on that trap that also drew in more guards. So just sit down and take what's coming to ya.

Aidan: This is bullshit.

Onan: Language! Besides, this Michimarta guy sounds like he might be able to help us get out of this just fine.

Stephen: It's MIYAMOTO! And WE WILL BE FINE! I'M A MASTER SWORDSMAN! These peons are nothing compared to me.

* Gloria, both in and out of character, is checking her watch.*

Gloria to Chris: You gamble? Because I wanna wager that this kid kacks it in three rounds.

*Onan out of character starts jingling the change in his pocket in anxiety. Onan is pointedly ignoring the wagering by humming a psalm at the same time*

Chris: Alright, I predict based on standard dice loadout that it is statistically possible that not all of us will die. I give the odds of one of us surviving at approximately 34%. If the rolls are higher than average by at least two points in our favor, the odds improve dramatically, to 60%.

*Gloria nods, shoves Onan into Chris*

Gloria: Get the kid to safety, I'll distract him and find another way out.  Aidan, you deal with Miyamoto.

*As Chris gets Onan to safety, he states this*
Chris: There is no chance of Stephen surviving with that build barring critting every roll and the enemy botching every one of theirs.

Onan:  We're leaving him to die?!?  Isn't he one of ours?!?

Chris: Based on this plan, at worst only three of us will die. As opposed if we stand as one.

Onan:  Oh god...  I pray all our comrades make it out alive.  I pray for the forgiveness in the lives we have taken and those we have imperiled.

Chris: God gives no bonuses in game. If we were playing Dungeons and Dragons however…

Onan tilting his head, "God?  Are we playing that game next?  Wait, isn't that the Dark Dungeons one?  I read about that!  I don't want to commit suicide!

*As Onan starts praying for Chris’ soul, Aidan, Gloria, and Stephen are facing the cartel’s guards in a fight. They are heavily outnumbered and effectively surrounded*

Aidan: This was the first session, and this is how it ends…

Gloria: It happens sometimes. At least we lasted longer than my group’s first experience with Tomb of Horrors. Besides, the kid might draw in enough fire to allow us to escape into the night.

Stephen: Enough defeatist talk! This is a golden opportunity to show that our mettle is greater than our unrighteous foes! By the blessing of Bishamonten, I draw Juuchi Yosamu and kill as many as I can in an iejutsu duel!

*Stephen’s character Miyamoto manages to quickly charge forward, draw his blade, and gut three different gunmen, killing two almost instantly. However, as he crows about his successful victory, he is shot at by the remaining gunmen, as he is the nearest threat to them distance wise*

Stephen: Hey, that’s a load of shit! My character has the feat “parry”!

Tram: Bro, your dumb sword isn’t going to parry a bullet. They break the sound barrier for crying out loud.

Stephen: Fuck you! I’m rolling this out.

*Tram looks at Stephen like he was some alien life form as he rolls his dice. Aiden and Gloria look to one another as Chris is reading a pamphlet Onan gave him as he sheepishly walks away from the group at the argument happening before them*

Stephen: Hah! 15! Add that to my base skill and-

Tram: The bullets still slam into Miyamoto and will likely turn him into hamburger meat.

*Cut to Miyamoto being gunned down by the cartel members. He’s not dead, but you can hear his wet gasping breaths as he thrashes weakly on the-*

Stephen: Oh come on! Even with a DC 30 I should totally have that!

Tram: The DC is so high as to make anything you say pointless.

Stephen: This is bullshit! You’re intentionally doing this to kill me!

Aiden: So… can we try to escape as they’re gunning him down?

*Aiden and Gloria use their focus on Miyamoto being murdered to nonexistence to try and escape, they are not alone however as some cartel members chase after them shooting them.*

Stephen: And now you’re letting them live. Dude, I drive all the way here, got us our food, and you do this to me. You owe me gas money dude!

Aidan: Well, we’re still being chased and might die during it.

Gloria: It isn’t like he’s picking on you kid; you played stupid this time.

Chris: So why is repenting important if I already follow God and Jesus?

Onan: Well, you have to reaffirm-

*The store door opens, and in walks a… lady? Well, maybe. The person did an okay job shaving and using makeup, but the stubble can be still seen over the foundation. Their hair is fairly long, and needs combing. They probably should’ve picked a better highlight too, since the blue and green highlights just scream toxic frog. Their clothes don’t match, as the kilt they don utterly fails to match the blouse they’re wearing. Quickly perusing through some White Wolf stuff, they notice the brewing argument and see Aidan. Aidan only has one second’s warning as this person walks imperiously up to the clownery*

Hayden: Omigawd, I’ve seen you before.

*Aidan turns and looks at this person who addressed him, and pales a bit in recognition. The fight dies down as this new person’s words and appearance is one they have never seen before. Onan flushes and mutters an excuse to leave, while everyone but Gloria and Aidan stare. Gloria just sets a seat for the new person without caring as Hayden sits down next to Aidan, who is internally screaming right now.*

Hayden: How rude! So Transtales, what are you doing hanging out with cis scum like them? And did you finish the transition yet?

*Aidan sinks into the chair, mumbling something that sounds like “fuck my life…”*


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 27, 2015)

Adamska said:


> I've been sitting on it a while, but here's the first draft of Episode 2's script.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, which lines will be said "in-character" and which lines will be said as them at the table? Like, will Stephen's complaint about 30 DC be said by him or by Miyamoto on the ground full of bullet holes?

Also...

Steven(as Miyamoto): (dramatic anime hero speech music)...-cough-heh, you fools...though you have brought my down, my spirit will live on. For you see...(dramatic pause) ...my true power is-

Tram(as announce voice): Dude, they shot you like 30 times. You can't give a dramatic speach, your torso is basically salsa.

Stephen(Miyomoto): -flips off sky above him- Uzendayo(Fuck off-pronouncedhorribly)! I just lost my character, I'm going to go out like a badass samurai! For that is my true nindo! -clearly throat and expression changes from pissed off to cocky with a bloody smirk- For you see, my true power is-

-sound of rolling dice-

Tram: The gunmen all empty their clips into your head, causing it to explode into gory gooey chunks.

Miyomoto: ...Wha-

-gunmen blow Miyamoto's head off-

-at table, Stephen slams fists on table, knocking a few figurines and a drink over, glaring at Tram red-faced-

Stephen: AHOKA!?! (What the fuck? -again, horribly pronounced-) You dickbag, I was giving my death soliloquy!

Tram: -struggling to keep a shit eating grin off his face- Shoulda rolled, bro.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 28, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Out of curiosity, which lines will be said "in-character" and which lines will be said as them at the table? Like, will Stephen's complaint about 30 DC be said by him or by Miyamoto on the ground full of bullet holes?
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...


Love it!

Quick note, for the next episode, the "Mecha" episode, we have to make all the characters constantly go "Pew pew" whenever they roll dice for lasers.

@alex_theman gave us the Japanese shut-in.  Do we want this character to go by his screenname, remaining mostly anonymous, or does he go by his real name?  Or perhaps his Rockabiri persona?  Like Ichiro Billy-Bob?

Screen name is Kodomono81.

I think he should be Chris' friend.  Chris' dad may be US Navy.  Stationed in Okinawa.  Chris spent time on the main islands, where he met "Billy-Bob".  They spent a lot of time at American restaurants like McDonald's and KFC.

The fact that Chris has been to Japan, and is utterly passive towards his experience ("I was there, yes.  So?") might be a slight point of contention with Stephen.  "YOU WHERE THERE AND DIDN'T SEE HOW AWESOME IT WAS?!?"


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 28, 2015)

How many girls do we have in the group? Just Gloria? Kinda feel like we should have at least one main girl in there.


----------



## APerson (Sep 28, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> How many girls do we have in the group? Just Gloria? Kinda feel like we should have at least one main girl in there.


What gender was Tram again?


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 29, 2015)

APerson said:


> What gender was Tram again?


I thought Tram was a girl, but they're apparently a boy according to the most recent scripts.


----------



## Adamska (Sep 29, 2015)

I genuinely don't give a shit if we flip Tram's gender. Tram is still Tram regardless of equipment and this would only change design and pronoun usage in the script. So yeah, when we create a more polished second draft (which should be IRL decides to play nice or on Friday or something), this will be done.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 29, 2015)

@SteelPlatedHeart inquired in a conversation about intro/outro.

I think the intro should be just floating text or something that blends in, rather than a full credit sequence.  Outro?  Well, we can dig through Kevin McCleod's library of royalty-free music, or...

@Silvana , would you like to jump in with this?


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 29, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> How many girls do we have in the group? Just Gloria? Kinda feel like we should have at least one main girl in there.



Isn't Hayden a girl? I guess it depends on if we're aiming for them to be more tumblr user or more Phil.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 29, 2015)

HinRai said:


> Isn't Hayden a girl? I guess it depends on if we're aiming for them to be more tumblr user or more Phil.


Hayden is a guy acting like a trans girl. In full tumblr fashion. Not actually trans, just saying they are so they can claim oppression and whatnot. 

EDIT: Hayden's character:



Adamska said:


> Right, now that I took a break (IE shitposted some more) let's do this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Hayden. The anti-Aiden, Hayden is an "MtF" demisexual nan0boy multiple system whose main headmate and true form is a Welsh Green Dragon from Harry Potter. Obviously this shit is all bunkem, as "Hayden" is actually Hal Bauer, a white guy born to a Lutheran family who moved from Michigan all those years ago. But don't tell this asshole that. He claims the kilt he wears is actually a skirt that allows him to tap into "her" Scottish/Welsh/Celtic side, something that irks Aiden considering that his family is Scots themselves, to the point where he actually has some familiarity with the Scots language, and has visited family living at Dunfermline. Routinely plays stereotypically "magical girl" characters, which unfortunately has the negative effect of egging Stephen on. Claims to be dieting, but "she" always comes in with McDonalds or some other really cheap fast food. Has complained about a lack of women and PoC at the table, which often causes Tram and Aiden to internally wince, especially when TJ, a M:tG player who games with buddies nearer to the group, comes in to see what the crazy fuck has to say after hearing that glorious chestnut.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 29, 2015)

HinRai said:


> Isn't Hayden a girl? I guess it depends on if we're aiming for them to be more tumblr user or more Phil.


Whoops.  Read that as Aidan.  Yeah, Hayden's the tumblr tucute incarnate.

I had added Half-Chinese, if acceptable, that way they can play the PWoC card whenever called out.  Beyond that, super-duper Scottish weeb.  Pictiboo?  Gaeliboo?


----------



## Silvana (Sep 29, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> @SteelPlatedHeart inquired in a conversation about intro/outro.
> 
> I think the intro should be just floating text or something that blends in, rather than a full credit sequence.  Outro?  Well, we can dig through Kevin McCleod's library of royalty-free music, or...
> 
> @Silvana , would you like to jump in with this?



Are we talking music? Well, I'm really not sure!  I'll admit, this whole "gaming" culture is completely alien to me (gee whiz - you kids!) - so much so, I feel rather uncertain what would make sense for a show dealing with it. You've heard my rock stuff and the new album - like I say, if there's anything there you like, I'm sure I can dig out the instrumental... (Or use the original, if you prefer?) I've done a lot of other stuff (punk/hip-hop stuff) - but I'm honestly not sure any of that might suit your purposes. Did I send you a link to my bandcamp? 

Tell me, what style or genre were you thinking of for the outro?  (And intro, if you decide to use music - I agree a short intro would make sense, but I wouldn't mind a short snatch of music - something catchy - over the top... Just to help give the thing an identity, you know?)


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 29, 2015)

Silvana said:


> Are we talking music? Well, I'm really not sure!  I'll admit, this whole "gaming" culture is completely alien to me (gee whiz - you kids!) - so much so, I feel rather uncertain what would make sense for a show dealing with it. You've heard my rock stuff and the new album - like I say, if there's anything there you like, I'm sure I can dig out the instrumental... (Or use the original, if you prefer?) I've done a lot of other stuff (punk/hip-hop stuff) - but I'm honestly not sure any of that might suit your purposes. Did I send you a link to my bandcamp?
> 
> Tell me, what style or genre were you thinking of for the outro?  (And intro, if you decide to use music - I agree a short intro would make sense, but I wouldn't mind a short snatch of music - something catchy - over the top... Just to help give the thing an identity, you know?)


Yeah, I was thinking like a short jingle to accompany the title card. Maybe something reminiscent of rolling dice?


----------



## Silvana (Sep 29, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Yeah, I was thinking like a short jingle to accompany the title card. Maybe something reminiscent of rolling dice?


That's a novel idea! Some sort of drum roll? Maybe broken up with single guitar chords to make it more interesting? (Not actually suggesting this as a title sequence, but I imagine it accompanied by searching spotlights and a raised curtain!)


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 29, 2015)

Silvana said:


> That's a novel idea! Some sort of drum roll? Maybe broken up with single guitar chords to make it more interesting? (Not actually suggesting this as a title sequence, but I imagine it accompanied by searching spotlights and a raised curtain!)


Maybe throw in a couple sword fight "clangs" and the pew pew of a laser.

I think we should throw a blurb in about a foreign guy who comes in every Thursday (because Thursdays are when most stores box their special orders for customers), buys his stuff, and leaves.

Customer:  Hi.
Mathis:  Can I help you?
Customer:  Yes, can I have my comics, please?
Mathis:  Oh hi Renee, I didn't know it was you.  (drops box on table)  Here you go.
Customer:  That's me.  How much is it?
Mathis:  That'll be $38.00
Customer:  Here you go, keep the change.  Hi doggy.
Mathis:  You're my favorite customer.
Customer:  Thanks a lot, bye!
Mathis:  Buh-bye.

Brief pause as customer exits.

Mathis:  My dog died four years ago...

And then we send it to Tommy Wiseau.  I'm sure once he reads the script he'll absolutely HAVE to do the voice for it!


----------



## Silvana (Sep 29, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Maybe throw in a couple sword fight "clangs" and the pew pew of a laser.



Drum roll broken up by single guitar chords accompanied by sword + laser fx - and a big-ass cymbal crash at the end? (Like, "on with the show...") Yeah, sounds great!  I can knock that up easily, if you're happy with the idea...


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 29, 2015)

In terms of episode 3, will it pick up right from the end of episode 2 or where there be a timeskip? If there's a timeskip, will Aiden be there, or will he have not been to the shop since Hayden "outed" him because he's worried about what people think? If he's not there, will everyone be only half-focused on the game while they talk about Aiden(as in wondering if he's okay, if he'll ever come back, various character's thoughts on his transgender status, ect) only for Aiden to show back up at the end?


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 29, 2015)

Sorry for double post, and this is only marginally related, but you need to check this out(no idea how it works on computers, but I'm watching it in iPhone and it's blowing my mind.

Watch it on YouTube. 

And yes, I linked it this because you have to watch it in the YouTube app


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Sep 29, 2015)

One problem people complain about is the "You meet in a tavern" roleplay.  Where the reason for people to adventure is that they just happen to meet up.  But that's about how some games go.

Mockumentary style:


Spoiler











For some parody of games, you can try the one done by those in Sophie Labelle's hometown (and language):

I can definitely see Tram as "Tom" in this one.


Spoiler: Farador - NSFW


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 30, 2015)

If we're posting related stuff then weregeek is pretty fun, they do the blending of in game story and out of game roleplaying quite well I think.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 1, 2015)

We should update the first post with all current character profiles and links to the posts with scripts. Just so it's all easy to locate.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Oct 1, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> We should update the first post with all current character profiles and links to the posts with scripts. Just so it's all easy to locate.


I'll work on that tomorrow.

I'm going to drag a friend into this.  He seems slightly better at PR than Hayden Black.  But it doesn't take much.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 2, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> I'll work on that tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going to drag a friend into this.  He seems slightly better at PR than Hayden Black.  But it doesn't take much.


A monkey bashing on a keyboard has better PR than Hayden Black.

@Orthodox Chrischanity I went ahead and set up an email account for the show once we decide to set up the social media pages, dicescum@gmail.com just so we'd have the name saved. I can give you the password and you're free to change it to something else if you want sole access to it.

EDIT: I can also start snagging the name for various social media sites as well if you want(Twitter, Facebook, tumblr, ect) just so no one else steals them and we have them
in reserve.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Oct 2, 2015)

Edited the first post.  Please correct me or tell me what information I forgot.  Kind of rushed it.  Added an "other characters" section, just giving two rare characters that show up.


----------



## RM 810 (Oct 2, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Edited the first post.  Please correct me or tell me what information I forgot.  Kind of rushed it.  Added an "other characters" section, just giving two rare characters that show up.



Minor niggle, with Aiden you mean dysphoria not dysmorphia, they're similar but medically different. And I don't get the thing about Chris looking shabbier and the suddenly clean every month, but this is probably just me being an idiot as my brain is going straight to werewolf. 
Other than that it looks pretty great, a nice mix of characters.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Oct 2, 2015)

HinRai said:


> Minor niggle, with Aiden you mean dysphoria not dysmorphia, they're similar but medically different. And I don't get the thing about Chris looking shabbier and the suddenly clean every month, but this is probably just me being an idiot as my brain is going straight to werewolf.
> Other than that it looks pretty great, a nice mix of characters.


Fixed the first part.  Second part?  I'm gonna shift the onus onto @Adamska .  

Suggestions?

Okay, if it's alright with you guys, I want to start an episode with Not Hayden being the GM for a fantasy game, but, like the person we're vaguely basing the character off of, they bring along the most dreaded tool that players have to face:

The DMPC.

And it's up to Tram and Frank to totally fuck the game over.


----------



## Adamska (Oct 2, 2015)

HinRai said:


> Minor niggle, with Aiden you mean dysphoria not dysmorphia, they're similar but medically different. And I don't get the thing about Chris looking shabbier and the suddenly clean every month, but this is probably just me being an idiot as my brain is going straight to werewolf.
> Other than that it looks pretty great, a nice mix of characters.



Simple: he doesn't bathe that often. Hence the sudden change to being clean.

Hurricane is likely coming tomorrow, so Sunday is when I'd be willing to help write, as I'm busy today.


----------



## RM 810 (Oct 2, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Fixed the first part.  Second part?  I'm gonna shift the onus onto @Adamska .
> 
> Suggestions?


Cheers, and suggestions for plot or characters you mean? I'm shit at writing, but interactions between Onan and not Hayden should be interesting, especially if she's against the medicalisation of being trans (Aiden is definitely transmed/truscum though) I found that some religious people who are against gay people are actually fine with trans stuff as they see it as an illness rather than a lifestyle or something. 

Not Hayden (Deoiridh?)'s game should be interesting, I'm picturing them making orcs or something victims of racism from the evil elves and humans, and all the good NPCs are trans and gay and all the evil ones are straight, cis and white. 



Adamska said:


> Simple: he doesn't bathe that often. Hence the sudden change to being clean.
> 
> Hurricane is likely coming tomorrow, so Sunday is when I'd be willing to help write, as I'm busy today.


Thanks, that's a lot more straight forward than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 2, 2015)

Is it weird that I think Stephen would be completly fine and accepting that Aiden is transgender simply because of the fact that there's tons of anime that features gender-swapping and the like? Like his reasoning about it all is a bit off, but in the end he treats Aiden the same way he always has. Aside from kinda suspecting he's a magical girl at times lol

EDIT: got us a Twitter and tumblr account reserved too. https://mobile.twitter.com/Dice_scum
http://dicescum.tumblr.com/



Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Edited the first post.  Please correct me or tell me what information I forgot.  Kind of rushed it.  Added an "other characters" section, just giving two rare characters that show up.


We've got the two character sketches of Aiden and Stephen we could link on the front page. I think someone did some sketches of their general body type as well. 

Oh, and the additional scene for episode 2 that I wrote.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Oct 2, 2015)

Edited original post.

- Drawings (though I still need to give credit)
- @SteelPlatedHeart 's additional scene.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Oct 4, 2015)

So, my American friend here introduced me to a concept that might slip into the show at one point.  It's called the "Axe bomb".

It seems that there are roleplayers and Magic players that come into the store smelling like a corpse.  Even though stores may have a sign that say "If your hygiene is horrible, we will ask you to leave.", they still show up.

Some players have apparently gotten tired of non-enforcement, and have taken to carrying around spray deodorant.  If the rank shambler comes into the store, they will sneak up behind the offender and spray them down with Axe, thus "Axe bomb".

I would probably vomit if that happened, because I find Axe one of the most offensive deodorants on the planet.  They fiercely burn my sinuses out.  So, Old Spice bomb, or something.  Just a little clip that gets one of the characters suspended from the store for a week.  Tram, most likely.


----------



## APerson (Oct 4, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> So, my American friend here introduced me to a concept that might slip into the show at one point.  It's called the "Axe bomb".
> 
> It seems that there are roleplayers and Magic players that come into the store smelling like a corpse.  Even though stores may have a sign that say "If your hygiene is horrible, we will ask you to leave.", they still show up.
> 
> ...


Tram (or one of the less-characterized people) does it to Hayden or Chris.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm seeing Tram being more and more a ticking time-bomb with those who aren't close friends.  He's nice, polite, dark sense of humor.  He is very patient, but the moment he's finally had enough, he bites back.  Often asymmetrically so.  It's a brief explosion before he slinks back into the nice guy mode.

Which is why Tram would be the Axe bomber.  Someone keeps coming in, smelling rank.  Tends to sit near and makes Tram gag.  Other people somehow put up with it, being polite.  Until one day he sits next to Tram in an Organic Universe game...


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 4, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> I'm seeing Tram being more and more a ticking time-bomb with those who aren't close friends.  He's nice, polite, dark sense of humor.  He is very patient, but the moment he's finally had enough, he bites back.  Often asymmetrically so.  It's a brief explosion before he slinks back into the nice guy mode.
> 
> Which is why Tram would be the Axe bomber.  Someone keeps coming in, smelling rank.  Tends to sit near and makes Tram gag.  Other people somehow put up with it, being polite.  Until one day he sits next to Tram in an Organic Universe game...


I like how we keep switching on Tram's gender. Shows the character is the same regardless of if they're a boy or girl. I personally think female, just because we don't have a main character as a girl, but maybe we can decide once we start looking for VAs for everyone.

And I'm in agreement that it be Hayden or Chris that gets Axe Bombed


----------



## APerson (Oct 4, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> I like how we keep switching on Tram's gender. Shows the character is the same regardless of if they're a boy or girl. I personally think female, just because we don't have a main character as a girl, but maybe we can decide once we start looking for VAs for everyone.
> 
> And I'm in agreement that it be Hayden or Chris that gets Axe Bombed


Yeah-I'm not saying that we have to be Tumblr and have two girls for every guy in the group, but a bit of gender balance never killed anybody. I'm leaning towards Chris as the bombed, simply because Chris wouldn't notice hygiene on his own.
And I just realized that we can take as long as we want on Dice Scum and it'll still come out before Gen Zed.


----------



## RM 810 (Oct 4, 2015)

APerson said:


> Yeah-I'm not saying that we have to be Tumblr and have two girls for every guy in the group, but a bit of gender balance never killed anybody. I'm leaning towards Chris as the bombed, simply because Chris wouldn't notice hygiene on his own.
> And I just realized that we can take as long as we want on Dice Scum and it'll still come out before Gen Zed.


Maybe they're non-binary you shitlord, you ever think of that?

For real though, I vote girl, a bit of variation is nice.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Oct 4, 2015)

With @rookie 's quick sketch, Tram is very androgynous, probably moreso than Aidan.  She-Tram could be the dominant force.  Clever, tinged with a little bit of sadism when Chris and Stephen show vulnerability in the games.  Unforgiving if people do something stupid when she's running a game.

Maybe something like the goth girl in this video:


----------



## 女鬼 (Oct 4, 2015)

I think having Tram as a girl would be cool. 
She could be the kind of laid back jeans-and-T-shirt kind of girl who's really nerdy but doesn't make a big deal out of being a g33k grrl.

She could have a feud with Hayden who accuses her of not being a true and honest "WoC" over not sharing his radical SJW opinions on race or something.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Oct 4, 2015)

Edited the first post giving credit to the artists.  I forgot to make a note on the Hayden's "name change"  Hayden is her deadname!  So she chose a name fitting for her love of all things Scottish.  I'm sure she thinks it's pronounced Deborah or something.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 5, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Edited the first post giving credit to the artists.  I forgot to make a note on the Hayden's "name change"  Hayden is her deadname!  So she chose a name fitting for her love of all things Scottish.  I'm sure she thinks it's pronounced Deborah or something.


In my experience, they usually create something that doesn't even exist as a name in order to be more "unique". Just look at any character's name in Assigned Male. Stephie, Sandr@, Ciel, Myrick...

EDIT: Okay, I've got two names Hayden could go with, mainly because the meaning of those names is hilarious in context to him. 

Senga - slender/holy
Andrina - feminine forms of Andrew, from Greek meaning 'Man"


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Oct 5, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> In my experience, they usually create something that doesn't even exist as a name in order to be more "unique". Just look at any character's name in Assigned Male. Stephie, Sandr@, Ciel, Myrick...
> 
> EDIT: Okay, I've got two names Hayden could go with, mainly because the meaning of those names is hilarious in context to him.
> 
> ...


Hayden:  Don't call me that.  My name is Senga.
Tram:  Alright, sorry, Jenga.
Hayden:  Senga!
Tram:  Alright, alright.  Geez, you love Sonic that much?

I couldn't think of a good name.  Looked up "Scottish names", saw something with a "d", as I couldn't find a name beginning with H.  Heidi is Germanic.  Deoiridh means "Pilgrim", but I like the holy aspect of Senga.  What does everyone else think?


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 5, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Hayden:  Don't call me that.  My name is Senga.
> Tram:  Alright, sorry, Jenga.
> Hayden:  Senga!
> Tram:  Alright, alright.  Geez, you love Sonic that much?
> ...


Senga's good. I say Hayden gives it an unnecessary strong Scottish accent to it whenever he says it too.


----------



## 女鬼 (Oct 5, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Hayden:  Don't call me that.  My name is Senga.
> Tram:  Alright, sorry, Jenga.
> Hayden:  Senga!
> Tram:  Alright, alright.  Geez, you love Sonic that much?
> ...


 
We could have Hayden change names regularly. When people finally manage to get their new name right, they decide on a new and even more outlandish one, and kick up a fuss when people use the older one, à la Ahuviya.


----------



## Adamska (Oct 5, 2015)

varvartsvo said:


> We could have Hayden change names regularly. When people finally manage to get their new name right, they decide on a new and even more outlandish one, and kick up a fuss when people use the older one, à la Ahuviya.



I almost want to reference Hayden getting in trouble at Sears now for doing it to him, but ultimately he's not THAT dumb in my head; he knows that if he doesn't work and gets fired his parents might actually get harsh on him. That and he gets more than enough attention for being a tranny as is. But on these mongrels he doesn't care as much since they're problematic.


----------



## RM 810 (Oct 6, 2015)

varvartsvo said:


> I think having Tram as a girl would be cool.
> She could be the kind of laid back jeans-and-T-shirt kind of girl who's really nerdy but doesn't make a big deal out of being a g33k grrl.
> 
> She could have a feud with Hayden who accuses her of not being a true and honest "WoC" over not sharing his radical SJW opinions on race or something.


Maybe the fact that she's a tomboy makes Hayden keep trying to convince her to be trans (non-binary though, not an icky trans guy) More reason for Hayden and Tram to hate each other. 

Hayden does need some redeeming qualities though, these guys don't seem like the type to let them hang around because transphobia or something.


----------



## APerson (Oct 6, 2015)

HinRai said:


> Maybe the fact that she's a tomboy makes Hayden keep trying to convince her to be trans (non-binary though, not an icky trans guy) More reason for Hayden and Tram to hate each other.
> 
> Hayden does need some redeeming qualities though, these guys don't seem like the type to let them hang around because transphobia or something.


His redeeming quality is his tendency to go all-out, especially on LARPing (plus, he does play the tabletop games well).


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Oct 6, 2015)

I think now is a good time to set this group to Invite Only.

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/haydenpp-gif.52587/


----------



## Randall Fragg (Oct 7, 2015)

I just want to say that I love all of you.
Anyway, here's an idea for a possible episode.
Aiden, in retaliation for Steph screwing up his game with his weeb antics, brings in a very special collection of files for his new D20 Modern game. A very, very special supplement about Stephs fantasy land of animu.
Cue "there are rules for Shit Armor. Why are there rules for Shit Armor."


Spoiler



It's Black Tokyo, the horrifying "hentai sourcebook" for D20 Modern. It's just as terrifying as it sounds.



Alternative idea: Steph attempts to run a "realistic" game of a Samurai RPG. This is obviously just his warped take on Japanese history that he learned from Shonin Anime. Tram proceeds to screw up his campaign by having her character use their knowlage of Ganjin Pepper to invent firearms and modern warfare as we know it. Cue the samuri calvary charge being curpstomped by a line of bayoneted muskets. 
Bonus if there's a conversation like this:
Steph: "But, but, the samurai are elite warriors! Each one is trained from birth to crush the foes of their lord!"
Tram: "Trained from birth, huh? Alright, lets do the math."
Steph: "huh?"
Tram: "so, the total samurai casualties were, what, 5,000? So that's 5,000, and each of them has 18 years of training to become a samurai, so that's, , 90,000. Lets put that in perspective, shall we? In a single afternoon, the rag tag army of peasants, ronin, and pirates we managed to raise and train in three weeks just cost the elite warriors 90,000 years of training. 90,000 years ago predates the first know human settlement by roughy 62,000 years. In layman's terms, you army of elite warriors just got their ass shot back to the stone age."
Steph: "....but....but that wouldn't really happen! That's bullshit, that's not realistic!"
Tram: "well, according to the rules, it looks like it just did."
Steph: "SHUT UP, I'M DONE I DON'T HAVE TO TAKE THIS! ALL YOU DISHONERABLE FUCKS DIED AND THERE'S NO SAVING ROLE, FUCK YOU!"


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Oct 7, 2015)

Randall Fragg said:


> I just want to say that I love all of you.
> Anyway, here's an idea for a possible episode.
> Aiden, in retaliation for Steph screwing up his game with his weeb antics, brings in a very special collection of files for his new D20 Modern game. A very, very special supplement about Stephs fantasy land of animu.
> Cue "there are rules for Shit Armor. Why are there rules for Shit Armor."
> ...


Love it!  We've also started working in your other idea.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Adamska (Oct 7, 2015)

It fits pretty well for Episode 4, since Stephen runs a WoD game. He could try doing Kindred of the East and/or Hengeyokai with a samurai theme; ie it takes place during either the Gempei War as he sees it, or the Sengoku Jidai as he sees it. Tram pulls an Oda Nobunaga on him.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 7, 2015)

Randall Fragg said:


> I just want to say that I love all of you.
> Anyway, here's an idea for a possible episode.
> Aiden, in retaliation for Steph screwing up his game with his weeb antics, brings in a very special collection of files for his new D20 Modern game. A very, very special supplement about Stephs fantasy land of animu.
> Cue "there are rules for Shit Armor. Why are there rules for Shit Armor."
> ...


Might be able to pull some ideas from these for the "Hentai D20" episode.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Oct 7, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Might be able to pull some ideas from these for the "Hentai D20" episode.


If you don't know what FATAL is, do not Google it.  Please.  I think you might find the script funnier as we go through it.


----------



## Adamska (Oct 10, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> If you don't know what FATAL is, do not Google it.  Please.  I think you might find the script funnier as we go through it.



Indeed. The best demonstration of its failure is to see it in real time. 

We're jumping a bit and we're a decent ways into Episode 5, or is it 4 now due to situation? It's the one where Frank loses his fucking shit either way.


----------



## Romance Larghetto Ally (Oct 11, 2015)

Would it be in poor taste to have an episode where kids from "the wrong side of the tracks" show up for a game?  They do everything everyone else does, but just with African-American English?

"You on da wrong side of Middle Earf, foo'.  My dwarf fighta will fuck yo shit up."

At the end of the day, after many surge sodas and much cheap Chinese food was ingested, everyone had the best time of their life.

Edited to add:  Yes, it's very cliche.  Apologies.


----------



## Adamska (Oct 11, 2015)

Romance Larghetto Ally said:


> Would it be in poor taste to have an episode where kids from "the wrong side of the tracks" show up for a game?  They do everything everyone else does, but just with African-American English?
> 
> "You on da wrong side of Middle Earf, foo'.  My dwarf fighta will fuck yo shit up."
> 
> ...


What are we, Hayden Black?


----------



## Romance Larghetto Ally (Oct 11, 2015)

Adamska said:


> What are we, Hayden Black?


As I said, apologies.

You do not find using "ducking" as a swear word a funny concept.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 11, 2015)

So what's the current plan for number of episodes? I know we also talked about a sort of "mini-episode" series showing each main character's home life, and there's at least five episodes semi-planned out, so what's our minimum episode goal?


----------



## Romance Larghetto Ally (Oct 12, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> So what's the current plan for number of episodes? I know we also talked about a sort of "mini-episode" series showing each main character's home life, and there's at least five episodes semi-planned out, so what's our minimum episode goal?


Magic number of scripts is 3, including the pilot.  They're working on it.

Question for you all:  Are you going to sign your names to it?  Or will you trust people not to pull a Hayden Black on you and run away with the scripts?

It might be funny to put ©2015-????  Kiwi Farm Productions, all characters in it are parodic.  But unprofessional.

I see @Adamska and @Orthodox Chrischanity are writing, but I think some polishing of the character profiles are necessary.  I can try to make character inserts for compiling the end product.  So far I am batting 0-1 (or some sports metaphor) for suggestions, but perhaps each character page can look like a role-playing game character sheet?



Spoiler: Example of a character insert



https://sneed.yimg.com/fz/api/res/1.2/VMenIR18P5Ije.HDVFpvig--/YXBwaWQ9c3JjaGRkO2g9Mzk5O3E9OTU7dz0zMDk-/http://www.interplanetarylizards.com/_/rsrc/1362956483467/bible_animation/pitch-bible/pitch-bible-ilottp-2013_sm-4.jpg?height=400&width=309



Except for maybe Chris', which will read like a page from a sourcebook?

Art is necessary, and there should be art for everyone, including perceived antagonists, though they don't have to be anything so intricate.  The only thing that needs to be of the highest caliber is the cover page.

This compilation will be for when you diligent workers want to go beyond a few Youtube videos.  But with Hayden being the China Syndrome of Comedy, you probably don't have to go beyond a couple videos to piss him off.


----------



## Adamska (Oct 12, 2015)

Romance Larghetto Ally said:


> Magic number of scripts is 3, including the pilot.  They're working on it.
> 
> Question for you all:  Are you going to sign your names to it?  Or will you trust people not to pull a Hayden Black on you and run away with the scripts?
> 
> ...



The OG descriptions need updating anyway, since elements have vaguely changed for several characters, and this is actually a great idea for the pitch bible.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 12, 2015)

Romance Larghetto Ally said:


> Magic number of scripts is 3, including the pilot.  They're working on it.
> 
> Question for you all:  Are you going to sign your names to it?  Or will you trust people not to pull a Hayden Black on you and run away with the scripts?
> 
> ...


@Adamska and @Orthodox Chrischanity are definitely the main writers. I suggest additional scenes and minor edits when the post parts of the scripts or episode ideas, and give suggestions for personality quirks of certain characters. We have a couple artists on hand, thiugh one or two of them aren't able to get on much due to real life stuff, and we've already got a few people lined up for voice acting as well as someone who can write music for the show.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Oct 14, 2015)

After listening to Hayden and Tera's most recent interview, and how Tera had to _*REMIND*_ Hayden that transmen exist, I think we need more transmen!


----------



## alex_theman (Oct 24, 2015)

Current Progress?


----------



## Adamska (Oct 24, 2015)

alex_theman said:


> Current Progress?



We had a bout of writers block, but thanks to an idea by @SteelPlatedHeart , we're back on track.

Dunno about the schmucks who are on art details though; I'd go bug them on that, since episode 4 is about 80-90% done.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 25, 2015)

Adamska said:


> We had a bout of writers block, but thanks to an idea by @SteelPlatedHeart , we're back on track.
> 
> Dunno about the schmucks who are on art details though; I'd go bug them on that, since episode 4 is about 80-90% done.


Happy to have helped. 

I'll go see if I can't get ahold of the artist I know.


----------



## rookie (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello, your friendly neighborhood storyboard artist/concept artist is here.
Because of school and a vacation out of the country and constantly doing art-related stuff for assignments [not even fun ones, at that] I haven't been able to churn out anymore concepts, but I'm here now if you guys need any particular characters concepted.

As for storyboards, I wasn't sure if I should start it before or after the voice actors do their thing; I don't want them feeling limited by actions I'd board, just as a suggestion, but if you want them boarded before the voices I'll do that too. Just whatever works for ya'll, really.


----------



## Adamska (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd want at minimum concepts for Tram and Chris done for the moment since they appear every episode; I am perfectly aware of the fact it's self first, project second though so it's more of a suggestion at the moment

Some ideas for designs are:

Tram is somewhat androgynous, but I like the idea of them being a girl, tomboyish in nature.
Chris is in between being clean and shabby, to represent his lapses in hygiene. He may or may not have shades of CWC in him.

Free to do this in however fashion you wish so long as it matches the concepts posted here earlier; shows need to have a consistent style after all.

Storyboarding to my experience is typically before V/A work, but honestly it makes sense to have the V/As react first, then base expression on quirks of the voice.

New script will be here tomorrow by the way; schooling is intensifying so I had to wait a bit for a calm zone.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 29, 2015)

Adamska said:


> I'd want at minimum concepts for Tram and Chris done for the moment since they appear every episode; I am perfectly aware of the fact it's self first, project second though so it's more of a suggestion at the moment
> 
> Some ideas for designs are:
> 
> ...


Speaking of, when will we start casting/trying out VAs? I know we already castes a couple people, but wasn't sure if anything was confirmed.


----------



## Adamska (Oct 29, 2015)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Speaking of, when will we start casting/trying out VAs? I know we already castes a couple people, but wasn't sure if anything was confirmed.


When Episode 3 is written. I'm firm on this because then essentially all the characters get lines (We're missing lines currently for Birri-bobbu, Harold, and his maybe mail-order-wife Svetlana), which means we can have one big casting session.


----------



## Adamska (Oct 29, 2015)

Lawl keeping promises are hard. Either way, Episode 4 is fucking done oh my gawd my brain:



Spoiler: Episode 4: LARP PTSD



*The empty parking lot of strip mall. Gloria is in a parking space on a yoga mat, burning incense while sitting in lotus position, meditating. Frank is sitting on a concrete column under a street lamp. He swallows a handful of pills, then lights up a cigarette mumbling to himself. Tram is in front of the store's door, looking nervous. Chris is passive. Stephen looks slightly excited. Aidan pulls up on his bike and dismounts from it, taking his helmet off. Onan runs out of the store, looking on the verge of tears. He gets on his own bike and pedals away.

Aidan (weirded out): Uh... what... is going on?

Tram: We're playing Organic Universe today, right?

Chris: Stephen originally scheduled it, but according to official Organic Universe rules, registered game masters are required to run a game at least once every two months.

Stephen: How was I supposed to know I needed to DM? Eh, but I’m still pretty excited. I get to play Izanagi!

Aidan (still confused): So... who's running this? Is it you Tram?

Tram: Nope. It's...

*The sound of finger cymbals distracts everyone. Gloria is getting up, snuffing out her incense, and rolling up her mat.   She approaches the others, with Frank following behind.*

Aidan: So, what was that all about, Gloria?

Gloria: I had to get myself into a good state of mind. I wanted to be in a good place; to be at peace.

Aidan: (statement) ...for a game?

Gloria: Yes. Everyone's here. You good, Frank?

Frank (muttering almost inaudibly): Mmm, gonna do sumethin'. Back. Neck. Hurts. Gonna play.

Gloria: Well then, let’s go.

*Gloria holds the door open and everyone files in. Mathis glares at everyone with an intense look, like a nurse in a hospital trying to be serious when about to tell a family a relative died. They approach the massive table reserved for the Organic Universe games. On it are various medieval weapons... made from PVC and foam. They're actually well done: the duct tape is seamlessly wrapped around the hilts of the weapons. By the weapons is a pyramid of small bean bags. Character sheets and pencils are already laid out in front of the chairs, but accompanying each is a small little black and white book quickly stapled together.

Pan to the end of the table where the GM's large office chair is turned away from the players.   It swivels around, revealing Hayden. Hayden is dressed head to toe in a green velvet dress reminiscent of Merida from Brave. A cheap tiara with plastic gems circles her head. She's steepling her fingers in a sinister fashion.*

Hayden (in the most wretched Scottish accent possible): Dia duit, players. Are you prepared for the most epic gaming session of your life? Today, we will be playing...

*In a glorious flourish, Hayden pulls out the official Organic Universe game modules entitled "War in the Red Highlands (for character levels 6-". Hayden uses an ornate letter opener that's fashioned like some miniature Celtic blade to break the seal on the module.*

Hayden (middle English accent that is only slightly better): Yon adventurers would doest well to read the pamphlet by yon character sheets. You'll see they're the .pdfs of the official Organic Universe Live-Action Role-Playing rules. Thou shouldst learnest it well.

Mathis (yelling from the register): Pick a fucking dialect already.

Hayden (annoyed): Well, this will be a crash course. I can walk you through it. I've picked your characters based on your level, so we can start immediately. Mr. Priest said we can use one of his goat fields to play in. He just told us to watch our steps...

*It’s at this point Hayden gives each member their player sheets, already filled in with all of their equipment. Aiden looks over their sheet and immediately starts at the class and description*

Aidan: (deadpan) Priestess…

Hayden:  Well, yes.  That's what your character is, right?

Aidan: Uhh, no, I'm just a devout follower of Erisun...

Chris:  My character sheet says "alchemist".  Alchemists are not official.  The Wizard class as specified on page 106 of the Organic Universe character creation guide would be more correct and would perform the Alchemy function...

Gloria:  So, why did Onan run out the door?  I thought he was playing with us?

Chris:  I thought so, too.  I even suggested that he could play a paladin, and suggested official characters as well as potential variations that are all up to code. He seemed to like the idea a lot.

Hayden (sighing):  First, Paladins don't belong in the Red Highlands.  Secondly, he's only level 1, so he couldn’t even play if he wanted to.

Tram:  Yet, there were plenty of fucking Samurai running around, weren't there?

Stephen: Guys, it's the flavor. Speaking of which, where’s my Naginata, Parts-the-Rivers, and where’s my Katana?! All I got is this fucking swotd.

Hayden (sighing):  Here, just take this one.  We'll say it's a fucking katana.

Chris:  I'm afraid this alchemist is substandard.  Why would he choose poison potions when acid bombs would be more damaging to any enemies.

Aidan (still mortified and deadpan):  Priestess...

*Frank looks at his character sheet, sees "rogue", starts strapping on the foam knives without anyone looking. Gloria picks up her character sheet and grimaces a bit*

Gloria: Monk. Wanna trade Aidan?

Aidan:  PLEASE!

Hayden:  NO SWITCHING!

Aidan: Do I look like a fucking priestess to you?!?

Gloria: Besides, Monks aren't my style. Too serious, too lawful.

Chris (muttering):  We may encounter undead or spiders which have immunity to poison.  Acid bombs have a small area of effect so...

Tram:  I'm not sure I want to look at my character.

Gloria: Not the loadout I'd have made as a cleric. Then again, I usually prefer druids or rangers.

*Frank loads up on fake caltrops that he fashioned from cards, adding it to his sheet too, since any good stealth user has a means to delay pursuers.*

Chris: No tanglefoot bags to limit movement either. It cannot botch and harm us, and can limit many lower level monsters for up to three turns. Focusing purely on poison is so... inefficient.

Tram (finally picks up character sheet):  Seriously?  Illusionist?  *rolls eyes*  I guess these "spells" aren't mine. *gestures to bean bag pile*

Stephen: I'm still pissed I don't have a Yumi. Samurai were known for using bows as well as Katana.

*Hayden is starting to get a migraine from all the disjointed commentary.*

Aidan: So why can't I use weapons as a monk? I thought crude weapons or stuff like staves were okay.

Hayden:  YOU'RE NOT THE MONK!

Chris (dismayed): No alchemic fire. An ability to burn non-fire redardant material and especially effective against undead. I have to finish it. I have to fix it.

Hayden:  IT IS FINISHED!

*Chris is rocking a bit now and muttering*

Chris: Unfinished, unfinished…

Gloria:  So, you named my priestess Aribeth Donlethia?

Chris(background): unfinished…

Hayden:  No, you are NOT THE PRIESTESS!

Stephen: Alright, I fixed this injustice: My arrow shall pierce the heavens now! Even found a curved stick to be my yumi!

Tram: Take some of this magic for arrows... I'm not just gonna be fucking Gandalf here. (to Gloria):  Better than my name "Condor the Dreamweaver". More like a nightmare of a name. I mean shiiit, I'm the one loaded down with magic here, even though most of you motherfuckers get spells.

*Frank is now surrepticiously adding vials of "poison" to his belt. Gloria starts picking up the foam staff and Styrofoam-cut holy symbol.  Aidan just gets the leather bracers.*

Tram: Oh look, I can cast "blur" 6 times! I guess I'm just gonna wave my hands in front of me like I'm having a seizure and going, "I'm harder to hit, woooooo!" Oh, and I have... *squints at sheet* Glittering glamour... I should have expected no less from someone dressed like a character from a Disney production of "Pink Flamingoes". Can I even make duplicates and illusions of people? With this confetti catastrophe I doubt it.

Stephen: If you can, we could totally employ the use of Kawarimi, the art of misdirection!

Tram: Yeah whatever. Oh hey, I can create sounds, probably to do some Broadway spectacle with how flamboyant this guy is. *singing*  Viklomm, Bienvenue, and Welllllcome....

Gloria:  Let's see.  First thing I'm going to do is pray that Erisun will allow me to heal all y'all.

Chris:  You could also pray for some giant strength, that'll give Aidan a bonus to damage, since he's a monk.

Hayden:  ENOUGH!  FINE!  AIDAN, YOU CAN BE THE FUCKING MONK!  GLORIA'S THE PRIESTESS!  TAKE YOUR GODDAMN POTIONS AND ARROWS AND.... and...  Where's Frank?

* There is no sign of him nearby*

Hayden (resigned):  Okay, we settled? Let's begin. *Nailbitingly bad Scottish Accent* I am the fair sorceress ranger Brigidh…

*You see Hayden wince and hear him mutter something in Scots.*

Hayden*Bad oirish accent*: I am the daughter of King Conleth D'Braign, and have been blessed by the goddess of fortune. I hear you are on a great adventure to slay the giants?

Tram:  I didn't know that, but I guess I am now.  Thank you, questgiver!  Where are we going?

Hayden (unruffled, back to Scottish):  The Goddess has spoken to me and said I am to guide you in your journeys through the Dark Forest of Mithrashyr...

Gloria (squinting in suspicion):  You're... coming with us?  Wouldn't our fair princess be safer with daddy?

Hayden (starting to break, mild desperation, bad middle english accent):  The king hath beseeched me to join you brave adventurers...

*Aidan just sighs and mutters*

Aidan (stage-whisper): This is just going to be a DMPC wankfest… I wish I left with Onan.

Hayden (Middle English):  Hark, was there not a famed thief upon your ranks?  I see him not!

Aidan: You mean Frank? Yeah, I dunno where he went.

Tram:  He's probably doing thief stuff.  Drinking, whoring, stealing from your dad. Or he left; I wouldn't blame him.

Hayden:  No matter!  We must begin our quest forthwith!

*Hayden stands up, grabs the foam claymore and a bunch of the beanbags*

Chris: You're a sorceress. You do not have proficiency with that weapon. You will be taking a serious penalty to—

Hayden (miffed, Welsh):  I am Brigidh, the sorceress-RANGER!  I am not ignorant in the ways of a blade!

Aidan: Welp, there goes the story.

Gloria (resigned to DMPC): Along with our participation…

Stephen: So long as my blade tastes flesh and I fulfill my clan's duty; I care not in my role.

Tram: Suck-up.

*Tram, after commenting on Stephen, leans back in their char with a dark look. Shortly after a moment of silence from the group, perks right back up*

Tram (starry eyed fake enthusiasm)Never fear, my princess!  I, Endangered Raptor of the Rainbow Pridelands will accompany you in your quest against the giants!

*Aidan flashes the "what the fuck are you thinking, Tram" look.*

Gloria: Well, at least the explosion will be interesting if my hunch on what Tram’s trying to do is right.

Chris: That reminds me; I cannot wait to create thunderstones. It does 3d6 lightning damage. And lightning damage is not commonly absorbed by regular encounters.

Aidan:  Fuck this, I need to piss.

*passes by Mathis on the way to the restroom*

Aidan: Did Frank leave?

Mathis (looks out): No, his station wagon's still in the lot. I think he went out back.

Hayden (puzzled from a chunk of the weapons missing already): Well, then we shall begin! I shall lead you all to glory!

*They all head towards the back door, though Gloria is overdramatically leaning on her priestess staff.*

Gloria (sarcastic monotone):  Oh, do not be so hasty.  I am but an old priestess and I am sworn by the Goddess Erisun, mistress of the hearthfires, to tend to your wounds.

Stephen (walks in front of Hayden, sword brandished):  Fear not, Brigidh-hime, I swear upon all my ancestors and the spirit of this sword to protect you.

Hayden (smug, if slightly miffed): I am quite capable of taking care of myself.  Perhaps it is I who will protect you, brave warrior.

Stephen (scoffing): I am no mere ronin, I am a noble samurai from the great lands to the East, where Amaterasu greets the world! I have been trained since I could stand to wield this weapon.

*The party wanders towards the meadow behind the mall, which itself borders a small pine barrens where the goats take shelter during the hot part of the day.  Hayden points his claymore towards a deer trail that leads in. Throughout all of this, epic music plays, as if they are making a great pilgrimage

As they enter the forest, Tram is rubbing their hands sinisterly.  But the shadow slinking through the forest trope zooms by in their peripheral vision.  When they check, there's a goat there, just munching on some bark.

Chris panics and throws a poison vial at the goat.  It bleats and runs away.*

Hayden (dismayed): Nuuu don't kill the goat!

Chris: Do I gain experience?

Tram: For all we know, that could've been a shapeshifting demon. We probably shouldn't trust anything in this forest.  'Cause, like, giants and stuff.

Gloria: And goats can hurt people sometimes. Ever see a goat attack? It ain't pretty.

Chris: Goats with the draconic Template can easily destroy a character of 12th level or less.

Tram: Wait, you can do that with Wildlife?!

Chris:  Appendix C, page 346.

Tram (mind-blown): Whoa…

Gloria: I'll tell you about the time I played a cat-bard next time. Not my longest running character, but one of my favorite ones.

*At this point, the silhouette makes a return, sweeping across the party's peripheral vision*

Tram:  Well, Hayden-

Hayden:  Brigidh!

Tram:  Out-of-character, Hayden.  I'm going to give you props for adding the right amount of spookiness for this game.

Hayden:  Huh?

*With a whoosh of noise, a silhouette flies across the screen, and people begin tensing up*

Chris: Ambush situation... (fidgeting) Fire not advised, poison inefficient, acid not advised. Too many trees.  Splash radius...

Stephen:  No worries!  COME OUT, ONI!  Show yourselves! My 13th Birthday was celebrated by slaying the dread Oni Goro of Mutsu province. Their gaijin cousins don't frighten me.

Gloria: I'd like to state that now would be the time I buff our fighting specialist –

Stephen: Izanagi.

Gloria: Izanagi's strength with Erisun's blessing.

Chris:  If they are demons, I don't think we have good enough enchantments to take them on.  My character has no magic weapons, even though at 7th level, we should at least have a weapon or armor with a magical bonus of +1...

*Whoosh, the silhouette now is leaping in between gaps in the woods, closer than last time*

Tram (looking at character sheet):  Oh sur-fucking-prise that I don't have one, either...  It's almost like we aren't optimized for this...

Stephen (quickly checks character sheet):  Huh, I really don't have a magic blade, either...  NO MATTER! I need no magic, my skill is enough! Master sword crafters such as Muramasa and Masamune more than make up for a dearth in magic.

Hayden: Uhh... guys?

Chris: Open field; it forces the ambusher to reveal themselves. It will also notably improve our own perception checks.

*A tap to the back and Hayden jumps a foot and shrieks and the rest of the party almost unleashes themselves on Aidan, who is rather unaffected other than a mild look of boredom*

Aidan:  So, Brigit, right?  What do the giants look like?  What do you know about them?

Hayden: Yii! Don't do that!

*beat*

Chris (still thinking outloud):  No.  That will give the enemy a bonus to their perception checks in tracking us.

Aidan: Who's tracking what?

Hayden(Scottish Accent of fail): Why were you trying to give us such a fright?!

*Gloria is just in the back rolling her eyes*

Aidan: I wasn't doing anything. I just asked Mathis where you guys were going, and I just caught up with you.

*At that point Gloria is beginning to get what the fuck is going on, eyes lighting up in recognition*

Tram: That our loadout is kind of a joke?

Gloria: No, no its-

* A shadowy form braced with knives leaps down from a branch in a tree and lands after a combat roll*

Tram:  JESUS CHRIST!

*Chris panics and chucks an acid flask at Frank. Hayden shrieks like a girl and adds a beanbag to the assault. Stephen curses and draws his blade.*

Stephen: Kuso jigoku! Shine!

Gloria:  Our rogue has arr—

* Hayden and Chris throw another bag each.*

Hayden:  ICE BOLT!  ICE BOLT!

Stephen: Aji-ko! Tsubame Gaeshi!

*Stephen tries to slice at Frank in an upward and downward arc, while he dodges and his eyes go fucking wide and his face pales. Tram starts sloooooowly backing away.  Gloria begins to recognize the "look" that starts developing on Frank's face.*

Gloria: Guys!  Back off!  Out-of-character time! Back off!

Hayden: This rogue decided to betray us and stole many of our weapons! He deserves this!

Stephen: Oh... oh no.

*Stephen immediately drops his sword and falls back behind Chris, who is only just now aware that something is wrong with Frank*

Chris: Is Frank alright? He looks like he's about to faint.

Gloria: Frank, let's take a break. Hayden. It's lunch time... we should think about getting some food right now.

Hayden: Frank! You asshole! You're ruining my game!

Hayden hurls another beanbag, when Frank’s eye twitches, his face visibly tenses, and his eyes go bloodshot. Frank lunges forward, grabs Chris and holds the foam knife to his throat.*

Chris (Panicked):  I’m gonna die, I’m gonna die!

Gloria: Now you've done it. Here's to hoping poor Frank doesn't get in trouble again.

Hayden: W-wha?

Gloria: He has PTSD, and you just made him flash back to Nam... he has a lot of bad memories there.

Aidan: Gee, "triggering" someone by what you say? Privilege? Checking? Think before you open your fucking mouth?

Gloria:  Now's not the time for that shit.

Frank: Chàng không sao, hoặc là bạn cho tôi biết nơi mà các phần còn lại của bạn bè của bạn đang có, hoặc gia đình của bạn sẽ phải khóc thương bạn khi họ tìm thấy cơ thể. (Translation: Okay guy, either you tell me where the rest of your buddies are, or your family's going to have to mourn you when they find the body.)

*Tram (recognizes vaguely what he’s saying, but checks.  Calls mom, puts on speaker) to hear. Since Frank is high as a kite from opiates AND triggered, he has forgotten his own strength.  Chris is being dragged up the tree bark. Chris is genuinely crying now.*

Frank: Khóc không phải đi để giúp đỡ, nói chuyện hoặc tôi sẽ làm một số shit cùng bạn đã làm cho Công ty Baker. Tôi nghe thấy rằng những con chuột đang đói. (Translation: Crying's not going to help, talk or I'll do some of the same shit you did to Baker Company. I hear that the rats are hungry.)

Aidan/Hayden (to Gloria): What the hell is going on?!?

Aidan: He's hurting Chris! What do we do? He's going to kill him!

Tram (grandma gets on because Mom speaks mostly English)

Grandma Tri: Hello? Hello? (Hearing Vietnamese and switches to it) Chuyện gì đang diễn ra? Đó là ai? (Translation: What is going on?  Who is that?)

Frank: Nói cho tôi biết nơi mà một số bạn bè của bạn. (Translation: Tell me where some of your friends are.)

Grandmother Tri: My friends? They are next door. We are playing mahjongg tonight. (Translation: Bạn bè của tôi? Họ là những cánh cửa tiếp theo. Chúng tôi đang chơi Mahjongg tối nay.)

*Frank is slowly lowering Chris, he's starting to get really confused.*

Grandmother Tri: Chúng tôi luôn luôn có thể sử dụng máy nghe nhạc khác. Tại sao bạn không đến đây và chúng tôi có thể trao đổi một số câu chuyện? Chúng tôi đang làm phở! (Translation: We could always use another player. Why don't you come here and we can swap some stories? We're making pho!)

*Frank turns, sees Tram, flashes to village kid holding a tet log (traditional new year rice roll) rather than a phone. He looks guilty, as Chris now looks more like a villager than a Vietcong guerilla. He looks conflicted about this. A passenger jet flies above them, the noise from it being rather noticeable. Frank, in the midst of his hallucination, sees a series of F-4 Phantoms airstriking the village around him, and he drops Chris and flees from the conflagration, panic on his face from the attack.*

Chris (shaken): Thank God and Jesus he didn’t take me away too. Let us never do a LARP again please.

Stephen: Yep. Definitely just gonna host a tabletop of World of Darkness when I apply as a DM. Kono tawagoto o fakku.

Aidan: Guys, not the time to be thinking of games.

Gloria: Great, now we have to find him.

Hayden: Why? He literally tried to murder us!

Gloria: Frankie’s currently going through a hell of his own creation and is currently as dangerous to himself as he is to others.

Tram: Yo, I got a phone. Shouldn’t I do something responsible and smart, like calling the police?

Gloria: Could we hold off a bit before that? Frank has a bit of a history with police, and he’s been doing so well lately I really don’t want to see him be sent back to rehab. *Fingering crystal necklace*

Aidan: He’s still dangerous to others as well as himself.

Hayden: He also tried to kill one of us. I don’t like doctors all that much either, but he definitely needs to go back for a while.

Stephen: No. Gloria-baasama is right. Frankie’s nakama, and we don’t abandon nakama. Besides, it was our fault he got like this anyway.

Tram: Wow… that’s actually pretty mature coming from you.

Stephen: Hey! I’m just stating what’s true. A real man owns up to his sins anyway.

Tram *doubting*: Oookayy…

Chris: I would like to state that considering Frank is still moving; it is advisable that we follow after him in order to both prevent more damage, and be there should authorities be needed.

*The group looks as one at Chris, realize that this is true and collectively sigh as they realize they let Frank get away*

Aidan: Please tell me that someone paid attention to which direction he ran off; otherwise things get a lot more annoying.

*The group looks completely lost when asked this. Aidan sighs and just shakes his head. Right as Tram begins to dial for 911, Hayden perks up.*

Hayden: I think he went back.

Tram: And how do you know this? Elfkin powers? Butt talking?

Hayden: Listen really hard and stop being rude.

*Tram and Aidan both roll their eyes at this, but decide to just for a moment do this. Gloria shockingly is the first to notice something.*

Gloria: Is… that a car alarm? And engine?

Aiden: Yes. It sounds like a Toyota engine, like from a Prius or Carolla.

Stephen: It better not be my mom’s car! Nakama or no I will kick Frank’s ass!

Aidan: Welp, it’s the only lead we got. Either way, Tram, I’d--

Tram: Recommend to keep doing what I’m doing with my phone and have it on hold; got it.

*The group doubles back to follow the sound of the car alarm. They brush through the animal trail with ease, with goats mostly just grazing placidly along the way. The group makes it back to the game shop and they hear signs of a disturbance*

Aidan:  Prius... Wait, who owns a Prius?

Tram: Beside’s Stephen’s mom?

Stephen:  Shut up!  ...it's a Leaf.

Aidan: Well it can't be your mom's then. Electric cars don't make a lot of noise. And that's a Nissan, not Toyota.

Chris: Doesn't Mathis drive a 2002 Toyota Prius?

Everyone: Oh shit!

*The group runs to the front of the store and see something amazing. The group sees a positively angry Mathis holding a trapped Frank in a sleeper hold next to a venerable Prius with a broken driver’s window. Frank tries to curse him out, but then goes out like a light a few seconds later due to a lack of oxygen.*

Mathis: Teach you to fuck with my car when I let you come here!

*He looks at the crew with annoyance*

Mathis: When he wakes up, tell him his ass is banned for a month. I can’t have people snap like that in my shop; even if they’ve served.

Stephen: Does… this mean he’s not going back to rehab?

Mathis: ‘Course not. The only thing he needs to worry about is the price tag for a new window. Now if you excuse me, I’ve got a business to run. One of you take this jackass home.

*Mathis walks back to the shop muttering about insurance as the rest of the group looks awkwardly at each other.*

Chris: I take it that this is the end of the session.

Hayden: …yeah.

Gloria: It could’ve been worse.

Hayden: How could it have been worse?!

Tram: We could’ve wound up in handcuffs and spent a night in jail.

Chris: And Frank could have been sent to a ward again rather than just be banned for the month.

Tram: It was only a complete failure rather than the worst fucking thing that we’ve ever experienced.

Gloria: As mentioned, it could’ve been worse. *cut to black* Much worse.


----------



## alex_theman (Nov 5, 2015)

Still need to remind everyone that this is still an ongoing project.


----------



## Adamska (Nov 5, 2015)

alex_theman said:


> Still need to remind everyone that this is still an ongoing project.


Too drained working to shit out a script dudes. Why not bug the art fellas for concepts of our last two primary characters, since my college will be eating a bit too much into me for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## alex_theman (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey all the art guys, DO SOMETHING!


----------



## alex_theman (Nov 7, 2015)

Anyway, we need to get the designs for Tram and Chris out of the way before we can move on. It might be worth reminding all of the concept artists to get on board and create some concepts.


----------



## Romance Larghetto Ally (Nov 7, 2015)

Hell0 again, people.  One of your members is out of commission right now, so that might slow down the process.  This may give Black a small measure of glee, but since his show is going nowhere either even with all his begging for bigger media coverage, no skin off our backs, as they say.

I'm still here and ready to do my part.  In my line of work, I have to make cold calls, so I have no problem helping take this further, and am still very interested.

I've heard the music.  I would like to see art for Chris, Tram, and Hayden, even though from what I've read, Gloria is integral to the overarching show.  I'm just saying I would like it.  Not trying to rush anyone!


----------



## 女鬼 (Nov 7, 2015)

I am not an  artist by any stretch of the imagination, and I have no idea if these sketches can be exploitable for this project, but I did some doodles of several characters, based on how I imagine them from their repsective bios.
I was hesitant to post them, but since we seem to be a little dry on the art at the moment, here they are, in all their low-res glory because I have no scanner:

 Note harold's facial asymmetry my or may not be intentional...
Also missing Frank, I just coudln't imagine what he looks like.


----------



## alex_theman (Nov 7, 2015)

varvarstvo said:


> I am not an  artist by any stretch of the imagination, and I have no idea if these sketches can be exploitable for this project, but I did some doodles of several characters, based on how I imagine them from their repsective bios.
> I was hesitant to post them, but since we seem to be a little dry on the art at the moment, here they are, in all their low-res glory because I have no scanner:
> 
> Note harold's facial asymmetry my or may not be intentional...
> Also missing Frank, I just coudln't imagine what he looks like.


Well hey, it is something. Not much, but it is something.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Nov 9, 2015)

Whoops, blanked on the thread a bit there. 

I'll see what I can do about drumming up some interest in artists contributing to the show.


----------



## Adamska (Nov 9, 2015)

varvarstvo said:


> I am not an  artist by any stretch of the imagination, and I have no idea if these sketches can be exploitable for this project, but I did some doodles of several characters, based on how I imagine them from their repsective bios.
> I was hesitant to post them, but since we seem to be a little dry on the art at the moment, here they are, in all their low-res glory because I have no scanner:
> 
> Note harold's facial asymmetry my or may not be intentional...
> Also missing Frank, I just coudln't imagine what he looks like.



This actually does help, at least to me. Some things I think of when looking at them (which can be argued and changed):

Matthias I think would look a bit more bug-eyed, or have a sort of natural wide-eye glare akin to a Great Horned Owl. Him being a bit gaunt is different to my mental image, but I like it. I would imagine a bit of stubble, but not much.

Tram comes off as androgynous in my head, or a bit more tomboyish than that. But it's pretty close with the hair I'd say.

Harold looks fine, and you even got him balding, which is about right in my head.

Stephen is fucking spot on.

Svetlana is pretty good as well, and feels very much like a mail-order-wife.

Aidan in this one is pretty good as well.

This Chris is not what I expected, though it does make some sense. I can actually now envision him in a mullet with the on-again-off-again stubble and eyebags depending on when he bathes. I now see him as the type of guy who wears flannel too.

Onan should be a bit more chubby than that, but pretty accurate I would say.

Hayden is fucking spot on as well. I was thinking sort of ADF if ADF a (didn't gain 500 pounds) and b (fucking tried), and this matches that punky style mixed in with some celtic shit.

Gloria is a bit different than what I had in my head, but this is fitting as well.

As for Frank, since we have his character down for the most part, I can actually suggest that we could make him black or native american. I leave that idea up to you as I take my semi-sick ass to college in a half hour.


----------



## 女鬼 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback!



Adamska said:


> Matthias I think would look a bit more bug-eyed, or have a sort of natural wide-eye glare akin to a Great Horned Owl. Him being a bit gaunt is different to my mental image, but I like it. I would imagine a bit of stubble, but not much.


I admit he does look a little bt like a Generic Metalhead #38. I was thinking of making him have very light eyes, because those tend to make peole look like they have a wild-eyed stare.
By the way, it doesn't really show since its a pencil sketch, but he's supposed to have graying hair.



Adamska said:


> Svetlana is pretty good as well, and feels very much like a mail-order-wife.


I tried to base her style  on what I saw  girls wear in Russia, actually. I envision her having really long hair as well.

As an aside, I'm not really sold on the name Svetlana because it feels a little too stereotypical for a Russian
mail-order bride, but I'll let the writers decide.



Adamska said:


> Aidan in this one is pretty good as well.





Adamska said:


> Stephen is fucking spot on.


I have no merit, in both cases it's somebody else's design 



Adamska said:


> Onan should be a bit more chubby than that, but pretty accurate I would say.


I saw him as sort of a beanpole actually, but that's because I designed him after a fundie I used to know IRL.



Adamska said:


> As for Frank, since we have his character down for the most part, I can actually suggest that we could make him black or native american



I actually envisioned Frank as black too, but couldn't get a definite idea in my head and all my sketches looked like arse, so poor Frank got axed.



Adamska said:


> Tram comes off as androgynous in my head, or a bit more tomboyish than that. But it's pretty close with the hair I'd say.


I gave Tram that haircut because that's one I like, but it's probably easy to make it a bit more androgynous. Maybe change the fringe.
Admittedly, I definitely  have a problem with making everyone I draw look too feminine.
In this case, I think we could  get rid of the red lips and eyelashes and we should be OK.



Adamska said:


> This Chris is not what I expected, though it does make some sense. I can actually now envision him in a mullet with the on-again-off-again stubble and eyebags depending on when he bathes. I now see him as the type of guy who wears flannel too.


I wasn't sure what kind of hair to give him, but he seemed to have longish hair on the sketch in the OP, so I went along with that. That's easy to change.
And yeah, that particular sketch is supposed to be him during a "down" period. I can try to do another sketch of him looking a little les haggardd for comparison- if you can stand more of my crappy doodles, that is.



Adamska said:


> Gloria is a bit different than what I had in my head, but this is fitting as well.


I debated giving her long hippie hair, but decided againt it because I didn't want to make her too much of a caricature. I gave her short hair, gray or white, because she seemed to me like the kind of "natural" woman who doesn't bother with elaborate hairstlye, hair dye etc...
Still, that can be changed.



Adamska said:


> Hayden is fucking spot on as well. I was thinking sort of ADF if ADF a (didn't gain 500 pounds) and b (fucking tried), and this matches that punky style mixed in with some celtic shit.


Thankyou! I imaged him as having some kind of weird wadrobe, where he mixes kilts and other Scottish shit with wanna-be punk elements like a faux leather jacket etc, like a rebellious teenager would wear. Maybe add in the occasional fandom shirt or accessory for added Tumblrness.
The haircut and facial piercings are based on what I saw on various Tumblrines, but I can alter them if they're too caricatural.
He could regularly dye his hair to different neon colours, like ADF and the _Assigned Male_ mother.



Adamska said:


> Harold looks fine, and you even got him balding, which is about right in my head.


Well, he _might_ be based on a certain someone we all  know from the Gen Zed thread...


----------



## alex_theman (Nov 16, 2015)

Any more concept artists?


----------



## rookie (Nov 20, 2015)

Welp, I can't be dancing around this anymore.
I don't actually have the time to work on this, given the fact that I have only very little free time anymore ever since my school changed the way classes run
I apologize for leading ya'll on  and saying I could get stuff done in record time, when it was only really the first concept piece I was able to knock out. This thread doesn't look too active anymore anyway, but I still finished roughish concepts of Tram and Christ if you're still interested. 



Spoiler: Tram and Chris
















Again, I am terribly sorry for the inconvenience. I hope you guys can understand.


----------



## Adamska (Nov 20, 2015)

Eh, It's cool. I honestly will state that I won't really be able to write again for another couple of weeks (mid-December for more of a solid date) due to my own schooling. That drains out most of my desire to write big projects, since I do too much writing as it is.

The difference is unlike Hayden I actually will remember what I say and will get back roight proppa for Episode 3 come 12/16 or so. Hint: Look up a game called Flintlocque and the term Graybeard.


----------



## Romance Larghetto Ally (Nov 22, 2015)

After reading the fairly new LARP thread in LoLcow watch and seeing the notes for one of the episodes, I felt like sharing an email I still have from a girl who believed she was such a good roleplayer, she should never have to start with a beginning-level character.  I've kept it in my email box for over a decade (feel free to rate autistic) to remind me to never take gaming so seriously:



Spoiler: Utter nonsense.  Even I to this day cannot comprehend it.



_I did not make my character to be a kill VAMPIRES character. No one in our group did. Wolverine also grants *stamina* not just rage.  Garou fight the Wyrm.... thats what they were created for, the Wyrm takes MANY forms not just vampires and well that assumption on anyones part be it player or ST is just bad.  Are we also going to have to revert to buying  Potence/Fortitude/ and Celerity like we did before the WW books came out since we have to buy lores for everything else when that would normally not be the case?  Do I have to buy the "Thats my butt lore" just to know my ass from a hole in the ground.  Cut the WW players some slack and quit giving into the paranoia of the kindred players.  Most of whom have never seen me play garou, let alone anyone who came in with me. Like a theurge if going to kill a kindred with "mothers touch" oh my....oh please don't heal me..... (see the point)

I know of atleast 4 if not more people who are willing to drop there ww characters just because they are sick of the "rule of the week" crap. Hell I got a long distance phone call about it while I was in Pennsylvania. We needed to form a pack... for protection if nothing else... wanna know what our group is prime pickings for.... BSD's , if our characters are forced to "suck off " the kindred we will get so hammered on renown that we will never see rank 2 and will probably drop back to "cub" status.  I'm an experianced garou player and if I wanted to walk around blind/deaf/ dumb and drooling I would have played a cub, I have had that experiance already. I can understand wanting the newbies to learn about things.... but cut a little slack to  those of us who have a clue.  If the others want to play know nothing cubs let them thats an option at character creation.  As it sits right now the garou would not even know what they are because we don't have garou lore.  Hell I have played a black fury ahroun who yes did kill kindred when she needed to but was also Sheriff along with being pack alpha... we can work with and around them when we need to without being reduced to drooling masses of blubber. 

I don't mean to sound short but, thats  why I wanted us to sit down to lunch or something....I speak a lil more eloquently than I type. 

It would take to long to write this all out. Is Thursday a good lunch day for you an dif so ...when?

Tiffy_



I love the progress.  The art is cute!


----------



## Adamska (Nov 26, 2015)

So I'm actually writing a bit of Episode 3 now, since I have a bit of a blank zone for it this week and I feel like it. It's right about at the announcement portion of the episode (it's gonna introduce a game called Flintlocque and hilarious system breakings by nubs who enrage Graybeards) after I introduced characters from Episode 4 and 2 (namely Frank and Hayden). I doubt that I'll get it done today, but I do expect it to be done in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Nov 27, 2015)

I'd imagine things will pick up again in here once the holidays end.


----------



## APerson (Dec 22, 2015)

...Have we just given up?


----------



## alex_theman (Dec 22, 2015)

APerson said:


> ...Have we just given up?


Not yet. We are just stalled because we have no artists.


----------



## Adamska (Dec 22, 2015)

alex_theman said:


> Not yet. We are just stalled because we have no artists.


That and my co-writer still has a fucked laptop and I myself have been abusing my time off relaxing due to finishing a semester in college.


----------



## 女鬼 (Dec 22, 2015)

This might be completely out there, but I was thinking... Since we have writers and voice actors, but no artists, maybe we could turn it into an audio series?


----------



## alex_theman (Dec 22, 2015)

varvarstvo said:


> This might be completely out there, but I was thinking... Since we have writers and voice actors, but no artists, maybe we could turn it into an audio series?


Might be worth finding artists in the Art board.


----------



## Adamska (Dec 22, 2015)

alex_theman said:


> Might be worth finding artists in the Art board.


@MarvinTheParanoidAndroid might do some character sketches, he contacted me about them a while ago and mentioned he was working on Tram's design like about a day ago.


----------



## alex_theman (Dec 22, 2015)

Adamska said:


> @MarvinTheParanoidAndroid might do some character sketches, he contacted me about them a while ago and mentioned he was working on Tram's design like about a day ago.


Well, thats a start.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Dec 23, 2015)

alex_theman said:


> Well, thats a start.



It's done, actually. Does somebody have a link to a post of all the other characters that needed to be done? I forgot who most of them are.


----------



## alex_theman (Dec 23, 2015)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> It's done, actually. Does somebody have a link to a post of all the other characters that needed to be done? I forgot who most of them are.


Look at first post. You should draw any that don't have a image with them.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Dec 27, 2015)

I have a guest writer taking all the notes and compiling an "episode Zero" that introduces the characters, hopefully to get viewers to "bond" with them.  Essentially a string of "minisodes" that people talked about.

His intention is to introduce them without giving the reason why they're there.  I.e. Shona is transtastic.  Trans this.  Trans that.  Oh yeah, and trans.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Dec 27, 2015)

Spoiler: TitanLithos' contribution:  Episode Zero



_Sonich errrrr... Episode Zero (opening scene). Miyazaki-like opening with a young man on a bicycle with a box bunjeed to the back. The South Carolina palm trees sway in the wonderful summer sun. A brief near-death experience from when the bike sways into traffic as the young man checks the GPS on his smart phone. But things normalize quickly and the bright smile returns...._



GPS: Turn. Right. Now.



_The bicyclist turns right into a parking lot, hits one of the many, many potholes and goes flying and skidding onto the asphalt._



_The animation style finally goes to the “stylistic” choice for the show._



Aidan: OW! SHITMOTHERFUCKER! GODDAMMIT!



GPS: You have arrived at your destination.



_Aidan gets up and dusts himself off. He picks up his bike and wanders over to the nearest street lamp in the parking lot to chain the bike up. He takes off the box and gives it a little shake, wincing of the sound of a few broken pieces, but he doesn't seem too worried. He scans the dingy strip mall and finds the sign he was looking for: The Devil's Pajamas Comics and Games._



_There's a young, sweaty, chubby kid in a crisp collared shirt and black slacks. He sees the new arrival and shakily hands him a Christian tract and bolts away._



_The neon open sign glares menacingly over translucent stickers of what looks like zombies trying to get into the store. Aidan walks in and finds it... empty, save a wide-eyed guy in a Twisted sister shirt, and an old woman sitting at a table, flipping through a binder with plastic protective sheets. It's almost a scene from an old-timey saloon where the piano player stops and everyone looks at the stranger. But with only two people._



Mathis nods and looks at the box, then thumbs towards some tables in the back.



Mathis: Yer early. Most folks don't get here 'till six.



Aidan: Oh... Okay. Guess I have time to reassemble my elves.



Mathis: Pssht. Fucking elves.



_Mathis takes a brief glance at a wall click with a biohazard symbol on it. There's a radiation sticker by the number three, and the minute hand is just about to tick down to it._



Mathis: Three minutes 'till danger. Get ready to take cover.



_Gloria nods and puts the binder away, moving to a table further in the back._



Gloria: You... may want to hold on to something, guy.



_The second hand ticks down to the three and in comes a flood of noisy junior high kids, already taking about that card game. A few quickly buy Surge sodas and Doritos, then finds seats at the Magic tables. The noise increases to near insane levels._



Gloria (shouting): Hey guy, come over here!



Aidan (also shouting): Uh.... WHY?



Gloria: I HAVE COOKIES!



Aidan: I FEEL UNSAFE NOW!



Gloria: SHUT UP AND GET OVER HERE!



_Aidan grabs a few of his models, pinching up the dislodged bows and swords and goes over to join the old woman._



Gloria: Most folks who play your game don't show up until six...



Aidan: Yes, the guy at the register just told me that.



Gloria: Sorry. Anyway... (pulls out foil-wrapped paper plates and reveals several cookies, many with M&Ms) Do you play Organic Universe?



Aidan: Isn't that the game with all the people with OCD issues with their dice and won't shut up about their characters?



Gloria: And people playing your game don't make towers out of d6s and talk about what their models can do?



Aidan: Touche.



Gloria: I'm Gloria. You've got a bit of time on your hands if you plan on sticking around fixing your models. _(Gloria starts taking fantasy models out of a shoebox and puts them on the table. She points at a couple)_ Original lead. Don't touch those. It's too late for me. Anyway, since you know about it, let's make a character. If anything, it'll just kill time.



Aidan: Uh... okay...



_They start talking about character creation while music plays over their gestures. Insert montage of dice rolling and pencils scribbling on character sheets._



Gloria (_looking up at clock_): Time flies. So... Human Barbarian. Got it. You can name him later. Anyway, bit of advice. Don't make eye contact with Chris, hope you aren't offended by f-bombs from Tram, and whatever you do, and I mean it with the utmost seriousness... do NOT say the word "katana" if the tall blonde guy shows up.



Meanwhile fuck yous are being dropped all over the place at the card gaming tables.



_Fast forward and a few players with army transport cases start showing up, finding tables to start taking models out. Rapid-fire questions of "How big a game you wanna play?" and "Man I can't wait until they spoil the rules on that model, it looks badass."_



_Shortly after, the door whooshes open and two silhouettes stand menacingly at the door. The one in front is a skinny man, arms akimbo. The other silhouette is a slightly chubbier guy who adjusts his glasses with his middle finger._



Gloria: Well, enjoy your game. We play on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and Saturdays. Hopefully we'll see (_looks at character sheet, scowling just a touch_)... Grumble the Barbarian with us soon.



End Act I.


----------



## alex_theman (Dec 27, 2015)

So yeah, we have plenty of scripts, but we need to find more art staff. Maybe do something in the art board? And Marvin, where is your concept art?


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Dec 28, 2015)

alex_theman said:


> So yeah, we have plenty of scripts, but we need to find more art staff. Maybe do something in the art board? And Marvin, where is your concept art?



Been doing Christmas things. Tram is finished. I've got access to a scanner so I'll scan a more complete & higher quality version of the Stephen concept art. I'm working on Billy-Bob Ichiro right now.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Dec 28, 2015)

That took much shorter than I expected. I'm done with Billy-Bob Ichiro now.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Dec 28, 2015)

TitanLithos has written more of e.0 Act II.  He wants to know if he's got the personalities down, and if it's an "acceptable level of triggering language".  If people like his style, he'll start hammering away at the present scripts.



Spoiler: Act II:  A lot of fucks are given.  All verbally.



Dice Scum: Episode 0, act II



_Stepping further into the store, the two figures are revealed. The first is a short, skinny Vietnamese (tomgirl?) player. The second individual is a disheveled looking guy whose eyes are darting everywhere except at any one person. The second guy grabs two dollies of army transport boxes and follows the Vietnamese individual to the tables._



Tram (to assembled players): S'up, cunts?



Random guy #1: Fuck off, Tram. What? You got Chris being your valet now?



Tram: He just painted my...



Chris: I painted his army.



Tram: And he...



Chris: I wanted to make sure they were in good condition coming here.



Tram: Yeah, that's his thing. I'm not going to fucking complain if he wants to carry them in here. So, what's tonight?



Random guy #2: Practicing for the tournament in Charleston. Think you can play competitively for once?



Tram: Oh I'll fucking play competitively. You want it? I'll fucking bring it.



_Snickering amongst the crowd. Tram reaches into one of the transports and pulls out a couple printed sheets of paper._



Tram: Blam! Tournament worthy!



Random Guy #2: Yeah, right.



_Tram throws a thumb over his shoulder._



Tram: Yeah, right here. I had Chris make my list.



Random Guy #2: Fuck.



_Tram grins wickedly. Aidan warily approaches the gathering._



Aidan: So, uh, hi...



_All heads swivel to Aidan._



Aidan: I... uh... play too. I just moved into town.



Tram: What...

Chris (interrupting): What do you play?


Aidan: Elves.



Chris: <whatever the elven name was>. Strong defense and ranged game. Terrible melee.



Aidan: Uh...



Tram: Just let him be.



Chris (mutters random statistics)



Tram: No one here plays them. Glad finally someone brings them to the table. You wanna throw down?



Aidan: Um, sure, just let me pick up some of my figs. How big a game?



_Aidan wanders back to Gloria's table to pick up the broken models. Chris gasps loudly and fishes into one of the army bags, pulling out some glue. He runs over to the table._



Tram: Oh fuck. He's in triage mode. Dude, he'll fix 'em, don't worry.



Aidan: He... should fucking ask, first.



Tram: I know, I know. He'll replace your models if he breaks them, but it's very, very, very unlikely. Trust me. Plus... HEY CHRIS! YOU GONNA BUY HIM A SODA FOR LETTING YOU TOUCH HIS MINIS?



Chris (softly): Yeah...



Tram: Toldja. Anyway, I'm Tram, that's Chris, that's Fuckhead, Cuntrag, and Cockjockey.



Random Guy #3: Shut the fuck up.



Aidan: Aidan...



_Within minutes, Chris has all the models up to an acceptable assembly condition._



Chris: There. Uh... I shoulda asked.



Tram: Buy him a soda.



Chris: Uh, okay. What do you drink?



Aidan: Just a coke, thanks. So...



Tram: Yeah, lemme get my demons. So, how long you been in town?



Aidan: Moved here last week. Starting classes in two weeks.



Tram: No shit? At Tech? I go there.



Aidan: Yeah! Was going for MIT, but, y'know, money.



Tram: Heh. It's a pretty good college. You'll like it.



_Chris returns with the coke in hand._



Chris: You should buy a good transport case. This box is not good for the figures.



Aidan: Is there... is there something wrong with you?



Chris: I had a cold yesterday, but I feel fine today.



Tram: Dude, I'm telling you, just let Chris be.



Aidan: So, is this the usual crowd?



Tram: Nah, this is a slow night, we usually...



Chris: The mean number of players on Wednesday nights between the hours six until closing are twelve.



Tram: What he said. And let it go...



Aidan: I'm fucking trying, but he's not making it easy.



Tram: Heh, don't worry, it'll happen. The ones you reaaaaaaaaaally need to learn patience with aren't here yet. One plays this game, and trust me, he takes it seriously. Well, he take his army very seriously.



Aidan (thumbing at Chris): He looks like he takes every fucking thing seriously.



Tram: No, that's just his autism.



Chris: I am not autistic.



Tram: Denial.



Chris: I'm not.



_Tram finishes assembling his army, which is magnificently painted._



Tram: Roll for first.



_Aidan looks in his box._



Aidan: Fuck, left my dice at...



_Chris gets out a brick of dice and gives it to Aidan._



Aidan: ..home. Uh, thanks, Chris.



_Chris smiles for the first time, but then blanches when Aidan makes eye contact. He turns his gaze away quickly and starts fidgeting with his army transport._



Chris (muttering): Go ahead and keep them. They roll within acceptable randomness for a fair game.



Aidan: I feel like I should wash my hands before touching these things now.



_Aidan takes out two dice and rolls them across the felt tabletop. Tram does the same._



Tram: I'll go first.



_The game picks up with the players making moves and counter moves. Chris hovers over all the games like a vulture. Chris seems particularly interested in Aidan's models, wincing visibly every time Aidan picks up one of the repaired models, as if expecting them to fall apart again._



Chris: If you used an ink wash... I could... I could fix the paint jobs on...



Tram: Not now. Playyyyyying.



Aidan: Are you sure nothing's wrong with you, Chris?

_Chris shakes his head. The door chimes open and backing up into the store is a tall twig of a blonde. His ponytail haings nearly to his rear. He turns around, revealing <insert anime shirt here>, awkwardly holding a huge model of a feudal Japanese fortress on his forearms, and a tackle box in each hand._



Mathis: Just on time. Late.



_Stephen slumps, exhausted from both exertion in carrying everything, as well as him seeing everyone in games. He meanders over to the tables._



Stephen: Chris...



_Chris doesn't hesitate, delicately taking the model and setting it safely in the middle of a regular table._



Chris: Less likely to get knocked off here.



_Stephen sets down his tackle boxes and opens them up. He picks up a boxed figure and hands it to Chris._



Chris: Daimyo Tsugawa! He wasn't supposed to be released until December. Four attacks on...



Stephen: Con ninja. (_makes ninja hand gestures straight out of Naruto_) Just put him together. I know you'll do a good job. And here's twenty dollars to paint him. So, I brought the model! Are we gonna play?



Tram: Sorry! Playing Aidan here. Cockjockey isn't playing anyone. I don't think Chris is going to play. I think he's wanting to fondle Aidan's elves some more.



Stephen: Fuuuuuuuuuck... c'mon guys, I spent a lot of money on this. I told you I was going to bring it!



Tram: Saturday okay? Tell you what. We'll play a two-on-two, alright? Promise. You in, Aidan? I'd rather not have to ask any of them...



Aidan: I don't think I have anything on the schedule.



Chris: But we're playing OU Saturday. Gloria's running.



Tram: Fuck, right.



Aidan: Gloria? She helped me make a character.



Tram: No shit? Your week, Gloria?



_Gloria nods._



Tram: Sweet.



Chris: You will have to sit between Frank and Harold. Everyone has their favorite place at the table...



Aidan: I'm in the Twilight Zone, aren't I?



Chris: No, you're in Myrtle Beach. Are you still adjusting to moving here?



Stephen: Alright, Cochrane. Get your army out. Standard count.



_Montage of players moving pieces, dice rolling, tape measures swishing, et cetera. Chris is in the corner, intently assembling the Tsugawa figure given earlier._



Stephen: There's no fucking way hammer throwers could take on my samurai infantry.



Cochrane: Whatever, dude. The dice here said they did.



Stephen: BAKA!



_Tram starts mouthing the very word in unison to Stephen's, saying exactly what he says even though Tram's back is to Stephen's._



Stephen (and Tram): These samurai were trained from childhood to be the most skilled warriors and...



Tram: And they're soooo kawaiiiiiiii desu na! <or something just as mocking to Japanese anime>



Stephen: Fuck off, mainlander.




**Cochrane isn't a character for this. Just came to mind. Other players could be just represented as generic guys with baseball caps that hide their eyes.



Can't wait to see more of @MarvinTheParanoidAndroid and @rookie  's art.  We also miss you, @falsely_rendered !


----------



## RM 810 (Dec 29, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> TitanLithos has written more of e.0 Act II.  He wants to know if he's got the personalities down, and if it's an "acceptable level of triggering language".  If people like his style, he'll start hammering away at the present scripts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good, although I think Aiden might need to swear less, it works for Tram, but isn't Aiden meant to be more anxious, or have we changed that?


----------



## alex_theman (Dec 29, 2015)

Good, but yeah, we really need some art people if this is going to become a reality.


----------



## Lithos (Dec 29, 2015)

I have arrived to introduce myself to here, since I have been taken on as a writer.  Been having a bit of writer's block for my own projects that I decided to help out something that actually means something, despite it being parody.  If that doesn't make sense, I just one and a half pills of ambien.

My writing tends to focus on very bleak things, so I'm trying to go the opposite way and go full-out mania.  I also think in pictures, so I add a lot of art direction in the work.  But all that I write are _suggestions_, since I'm the new guy.  copy and paste my work, make edits, and I'll consider making the changes to fit the theme of what you all are going for.

My rationale for Aidan cursing is that he's trying to be "one of the guys".  Maybe he had a jock friend or something in high school.  But if you want him to be nervous about discovery and acceptance, I'll clip that out, or make it cleaner without going into childrens' storybook mode.

I have two transgender friends.  They would be called truscum.  They say that of all the places they actually feel safe are board game stores.  Everyone's a misfit, and people are more about the games being played than what someone's gender is.  So, I feel you guys really have far more special than Hayden Black has.  

I'm going to keep writing.  I'm going to leave the artwork in others' hands.  For one, I'm not an artist, and secondly, once we have concept art, there could be some kind of ways to drum up funding for this that doesn't involve selling shitty merchandice to something that doesn't exist.


----------



## APerson (Jan 2, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> I have arrived to introduce myself to here, since I have been taken on as a writer.  Been having a bit of writer's block for my own projects that I decided to help out something that actually means something, despite it being parody.  If that doesn't make sense, I just one and a half pills of ambien.
> 
> My writing tends to focus on very bleak things, so I'm trying to go the opposite way and go full-out mania.  I also think in pictures, so I add a lot of art direction in the work.  But all that I write are _suggestions_, since I'm the new guy.  copy and paste my work, make edits, and I'll consider making the changes to fit the theme of what you all are going for.
> 
> ...


Cool. Your scripts are pretty great. They're clashing a bit with my mental picture; namely, I don't see Tram cursing quite so much (not in storybook mode, but IDK about the nicknames for the guys). And wasn't Tram supposed to be androgynous, but a tomboyish girl? Or was that changed?


----------



## Lithos (Jan 3, 2016)

APerson said:


> Cool. Your scripts are pretty great. They're clashing a bit with my mental picture; namely, I don't see Tram cursing quite so much (not in storybook mode, but IDK about the nicknames for the guys). And wasn't Tram supposed to be androgynous, but a tomboyish girl? Or was that changed?


My goal, and I should have stated this before, is to make the characters speak like gamers do.  If you can believe it, I was holding back on the amount of blue dialog.  At the end of the day, though, the good sports always go out for beers or whatever and challenge each other for next week.

You folks are the ultimate arbiters of what goes through.

This is not my vision.  If it were my vision, I'd be adding characters that show diversity even though they all are members of the same race.  I've been watching this Gen Zed now and see all they get wrong.  The entire basis of the show seems to be based on only Goldstein's experience.  She seems to be the only one who knows MMOs,  and she's the only one who plays them.  She only plays Star Wars:  The Old Republic.  So Hayden only bothers going to one source and tries to build up an entire world around the experiences of this one person.  He's extrapolating all of trans culture, trans experiences, gaming experiences, and rich Asian experiences based on one person.  He is a metric fuckton of lazy.


----------



## Lithos (Jan 4, 2016)

On occasion, I stream videos for friends.  I feel I should extend the same to Kiwis in this group.  In addition, I would also host a hangout for discussing this series.  I think it'd help me get everyone's visions together.

You'd have to tolerate my nasal, so not a voice actor voice.


----------



## RM 810 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'd be up for that, what sort of thing we talking?


----------



## Adamska (Jan 4, 2016)

Sure, that sounds like a decent idea.


----------



## Lithos (Jan 4, 2016)

HinRai said:


> I'd be up for that, what sort of thing we talking?


Mostly it would be a movie and a pow-** on the show's characters.  It might also be good to have people do little conversations, to help get the flow of how the characters interact with each other.  I have ideas in my head.  A lot of what goes on in my head is the back-and-forth conversations of Tram and Chris right now.

** Is using "pow-" cultural appropriation?


----------



## APerson (Jan 4, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> ** Is using "pow-" cultural appropriation?


Do we look like we give a shit about cultural appropriation here?
"If we could be nigge.rs, we would be nigge.rs tomorrow and no one would have any say in it."


----------



## RM 810 (Jan 5, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> Mostly it would be a movie and a pow-** on the show's characters.  It might also be good to have people do little conversations, to help get the flow of how the characters interact with each other.  I have ideas in my head.  A lot of what goes on in my head is the back-and-forth conversations of Tram and Chris right now.
> 
> ** Is using "pow-" cultural appropriation?


Probably is, but fuck it.
That sounds good, I'm not a writer, but I'll hang around if you need help with trans shit.


----------



## Lithos (Jan 5, 2016)

APerson said:


> Do we look like we give a shit about cultural appropriation here?
> "If we could be nigge.rs, we would be nigge.rs tomorrow and no one would have any say in it."





HinRai said:


> Probably is, but fuck it.
> That sounds good, I'm not a writer, but I'll hang around if you need help with trans shit.


My attempt at social justice humor.  I actually had to research it.  I have trans friends, but damned if I didn't know there was a crazy culture amongst other trans, such as that Sophie Labelle.  My friends just wanted to "pass", and we could care less.  They didn't even force their lives into the characters they wrote up.  I had to research for the character of Hayden, who I have a lot of ideas for.

If anyone isn't opposed to a Google Hangouts, I could host.

Also, does everyone want a bad movie like I've seen hosted here before?  Or just some recent movie to chill until we start the conversation?  Or do we even want a movie?


----------



## RM 810 (Jan 5, 2016)

I've not done google hangout before, but I'm sure it's not that hard. A bad movie to break the ice might be good, but if we want to actually talk it might be easier with no distractions, I have shit ears, so I need to be able to focus on people to hear properly.


----------



## Lithos (Jan 6, 2016)

HinRai said:


> I've not done google hangout before, but I'm sure it's not that hard. A bad movie to break the ice might be good, but if we want to actually talk it might be easier with no distractions, I have shit ears, so I need to be able to focus on people to hear properly.


If you have a gmail account, you have Google Hangouts.

Just need a time and date that's convenient for all parties.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm up for talking in a hangout too(sorry for disappearing for a few weeks. I normally work evenings-night though, so knowing in advance the time would help a lot.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey, can I lay out some ideas for the setting/fluff/races of the Not Warhammer game?
Maybe use the 30 Years War as inspiration? A super destructive war over religion sounds very Warhammerish.
Here's some ideas:
Main conflict is between the Empire of the Righteous and The Firebrand Kingdoms. For the last 1000 years, the Empire has dominated the known world, and kept the beings of the abyss at bay. It is the headquarters of one of the most widespread religions, The Torchbearers, which was founded to combat the powers of the abyss that had overtaken much of the world. The Torchbearers drove the demons back, and into the spirit realms. The Empire was founded to keep them their, and preserve the free races. 
However, the hearts and minds of mortals are easily corrupted.
Over the next 1000 years, the Empire was slowly infiltrated by the forces from beyond, it's leaders twisted into serving them. Right now, virtually all of the important people in the Empire of the Righteous worship demons, and actively scheme to further corrupt the mortal world. Most of the Empire's citizens are unaware of this, being subjugated to constant propaganda.
Some of them were aware. Notably Jeremiah the Firebrand, a former temple leader who grew disillusioned with the corruption of the Torchbearers, to the point where he renounced the religion and began preaching a stricter, militant version of the holy word. They came to be known as The Firebrands, for their religious fury and their habit of branding the faces of corrupt church members. The Firebrands grew quickly, fueled by discontent with The Torchbearer's corruption. This led to a series of religious wars, which ended in 950 After Founding (The calendar used starts at the founding of The Empire of Righteousness). In 950, the Torchbearers decided to allow the Firebrands to practice their religion, to prevent the Empire from braking out into a full scale civil war. Religious hatred remained high, and The Empire restricted Firebrand citizens. The tensions would slowly grow for the next 27 years. A tipping point had to come.
It did, when the Emperor, Archibald XI, died. In the Empire of the Righteous, the Emperor is chosen from a group of suitable candidates by a vote from the religious authorities and nobles of the Empire's regions. They voted for Ranghurst VI, noted for his brutal intolerance of the Firebrands. He immediately attempted to launch a wave of attacks against the Firebrands, to wipe them out once and for all. He overestimated his power, as the rulers of the lands with high populations of Firebrands were, more often than not, Firebrands themselves. In response to the Emperor's crackdown, seven of the empire's northern kingdoms succeeded, declaring themselves the Firebrand Kingdoms and sparking the civil war that has ground on for the last 23 years.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jan 14, 2016)

Now for the other races:
Orcs: Orcs were once a proud race of warriors and shamans, who's territory consisted of a loose confederation of city states. They had friendly relations with the dwarfs, as both races shared similar subterranean origins. There were several dwarven cities in their territory, and they made great strides in technological advances. The Empire purposely restricts certain technologies they consider "heretical", as a way of keeping up an appearance of piety. One of these technologies is the Hell Engine, a way of utilizing magical energy to power a steam engine. The dwarves in the Orc lands, free from the oversight of the Empire, made great strides in Hell Engine technology, developing steam powered motor cars and tanks. This disturbed the Empire, who saw a threat to it's military power, and engineered an "accident". The Empire caused one of the prototype engines to "meltdown", unleashing it's magical energy upon the Orc lands. The dead rose up as mindless monstrosities. The lands was salted, and turned to waste. Mutations ripped through the population, turning the Orcs and Dwarves living their into hideous, psychotic monsters. The warrior's code of honor that the Orcs lived by was replaced with one simple phrase: "might makes right". The city states devolved into warring tribes, fighting over scarce resources. The light of civilization was extinguished in a blaze of chaos and violence. 
135 years later, the Blighted Lands are ruled by Orc warlords and Svartlfar, the devolved Dwarves. They launch raids across the boarder into the Empire's territory, mounted on crudely built hellwagons and decked in leather armor.
td;dr: Orcs are Mad Max style raiders the drive around on Model Ts from hell.
Gameplay wise: Models have homoerotic leather outfits and a very kludged appearance. Have the most vehicles of any force. Focused on hitting fast and hitting hard, not so much on zerg rushing (Orc units are costly to field, except for rank and file foot soldiers)

Trolls: Trolls are a chaotic race, both in body and in mind. They serve as natural channels for magical energy, which causes numerous mutations. Trolls may have 9 heads, be 10 feet tall, or look like slightly large and hairy humans. Trolls love chaos, although the exact form of chaos varies greatly. Less malicious trolls enjoy playing pranks on others, such as getting people lost in the woods, rearranging their possessions, or rigging up devices that spray helpless victims with water. These pranks don't aim to harm people, just to have fun at their expense. A troll who gets a person lost in the woods will eventually show them the right path. A troll who rearranges someone's possessions won't actually steal anything. 
More malicious trolls also enjoy pranks. These pranks include "burning down houses", "possessing a corpse and making it kill it's family", and "knocking on someone's door and clubbing them when they answer". Malicious trolls tend to be more powerful and more mutated then benign trolls.
Trolls are typically found in the north, and the Lands of the Snow King have many troll or half troll citizens. 
td;lr: race of jolly pronkmastas who may eat you. 
Gameplay wise: field less units, but are the most magically powerful race. Have multiple "quirky" rules, such as random magical critical fails. 

Elves: Elves have some issues. Since the beginning of time, elves took pride in their supposed immortality, which is caused by the telomeres of their DNA not degrading, meaning that they do not suffer genetic damage and wear from aging. Elf religion at the time held that there was no afterlife, but elves could become immortal by doing good works and living piously. Then, 400 years ago, Svenifred Greenspan, a elf mathematician, answered the question of "why do elves continue to die". This question had puzzled elf philosophers, who generally came to the conclusion that elves that died weren't good enough to achieve immortality, and secretly had evil in their hearts. Greenspan shattered that through his conclusion that elves were not really immortal. Although they were immune to the ravages of aging, they were not immune to probability. Greenspan mathematically proved that eventually an elf would die due to random accident or disease, and that the older an elf was, the more likely they were to die. The knowledge that they weren't caused panic in elven society. Some denied it, becoming fundamentalists who rejected Greenspan's ideas and held that elves were still a superior race. Some joined The Torchbearers, hoping to achieve salvation in the afterlife. Many became fatalists, ascribing everything to fate and living for the moment. And some became obsessed with achieving true immortality, turning to worshiping demons in exchange for power. 
td;lr: Elves are either fatalistic nihilists, religious fanatics, or satanists. The nihilists aren't the edgy teenager types though, more like "I could die at any time, it's inevitable, I might as well have fun while I'm here" types or "I go into battle with no armor and many weapons. If I die, it was fate's decision. If I live, fate is saving me for something".
Gameplay: Elves like archery, crossbows, and rifles, as they can lower their chances of death by keeping off the front lines. Some of their units, however, actively charge the front lines in a whirlwind of swords. They deal large amounts of damage but have weak armor. However, failing to successfully attack them grants them a combat bonus, as they believe that fate has chosen them to achieve glory.


----------



## Adamska (Jan 14, 2016)

NotWarhammer Fantasy has oriental style cultures (Stephen plays them), as well as demons who work with the trolls. So far this all works, since if the Orks look like pigmen kind of, that's the race Chris plays, and Aiden plays elves.


----------



## Lithos (Jan 19, 2016)

All apologies for the silence.  I had contracted some weird bacterial infection that rendered me temporarily deaf.  Now things sound like Alvin and the Chipmunks, but my hearing is improving.

What does this have to do with posting on a forum?  Absolutely shit, but I was hoping to make for live conversations.

Love the army ideas.  Now I'm debating on scrapping my elf history, though.  I wanted it to be a kind of running joke on "Why does nobody play elves?"  The answer, of course, would be "literally Hitler".

TL;DR on the Elves:

After being caught in a war on two fronts between the Humans, Dwarves, and whatever orcs are, the elven lands were ruined.  Prophets predicted the doom of the race and their fading away into the AEther.  Young Willowbranch Elf sculptor (and not a very good one at that), rises in the ranks, gets the noble elves to bow to his new band of miscreants, slaughters the oracles to prove their prophecies are wrong, and sets on a campaign proving the superior of the elven race.  Blond haired, blue eyes, and extremely long-lived elves are _obviously _superior in every way to the other mortal races.

Edit:  I play a pigmen army in a miniatures game.  I was going to try to steer clear of outright pigs:


Spoiler


















For an Orcish faction, I'd take a more Etruscan route on the legend.  They _believe_ they're the scions or ancestors of a race greated by Ye Olde God of Deathe, tasked to drag the souls of unrighteous into hell.  Unfortunately, they've not had contact with the "god" they supposedly worked for, formed tribal units, and can't decide at all what qualifies as "unrighteous" anymore.  So, same-old barbarian types, but with a bit of necromatic rites thrown in.

Just my two cents.  I'm busy writing dialog.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jan 19, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> All apologies for the silence.  I had contracted some weird bacterial infection that rendered me temporarily deaf.  Now things sound like Alvin and the Chipmunks, but my hearing is improving.
> 
> What does this have to do with posting on a forum?  Absolutely shit, but I was hoping to make for live conversations.
> 
> ...


I like the Hitler elf idea. Maybe both ideas could work, with the Elf Nazis being a faction that arose out of the social chaos of the Elves realizing that aren't immortal. The idea being that the Nazi elves have a philosophy of immortality by race: instead of individual immortality, they seek to ensure that elvish civilization survives forever. Of course, as many of the threats to civilization come from other races, this entails genociding the lesser races so they can't genocide the elves. 
As for unit weaponry...
Smoothbore firearms exist, but are either matchlock or early flintlock. In gameplay terms, firearms are powerful and cheap (a team of musketmen takes less time to train then a team of archers). However, they are innaccurate and have a "misfire" mechanic (a critical fail mechanic that blows up a unit. Any gunpowder unit next to the blown up unit has a chance to explode as well).
Archery units are much more accurate than gunpowder units, but are more expensive and slightly less powerful.
Melee units are very powerful, but have no ranged attack.
Cavalry units are fast and powerful, but either lightly armored or expensive. 
Artillery units (cannons, trebuchets, ballesta) are powerful and have a long ranged attack. However, they cannot attack a single space. Rather, a d4, d6, or d8 is rolled (depending on the accuracy) and the result corresponds to one of the tiles in a given area (cluster of 4-8 tiles, uses a chart to determine hit position)


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 26, 2016)

Is everything still here?


----------



## RM 810 (Jan 27, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Is everything still here?



I think so, no one posted anything in the time that got vanished, or if they did I didn't see it.


----------



## Lithos (Jan 27, 2016)

HinRai said:


> I think so, no one posted anything in the time that got vanished, or if they did I didn't see it.


Entirely my fault.  I had started sending messages out to people because I noticed there was no "group" menu at the top after the site's recovery.  @SteelPlatedHeart showed me where it was.  I feel like an ass now.

Still and all, I plan on introducing Hayden in episode Zero, but only to establish the deja vu feeling between Aidan and Hayden.  From what I understand, @Adamska has the whole revelation set up.  Oh, and quick question.  Is it pronounced /Eye-Den/ or does it rhyme with Hayden?


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 27, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> Entirely my fault.  I had started sending messages out to people because I noticed there was no "group" menu at the top after the site's recovery.  @SteelPlatedHeart showed me where it was.  I feel like an ass now.
> 
> Still and all, I plan on introducing Hayden in episode Zero, but only to establish the deja vu feeling between Aidan and Hayden.  From what I understand, @Adamska has the whole revelation set up.  Oh, and quick question.  Is it pronounced /Eye-Den/ or does it rhyme with Hayden?



The only person that thinks it's Eye-den is David Cage and he's a fucking idiot.


----------



## RM 810 (Jan 27, 2016)

CWCissey said:


> The only person that thinks it's Eye-den is David Cage and he's a fucking idiot.



I think the French in general pronounce it that way, but fuck France.


----------



## Lithos (Jan 27, 2016)

CWCissey said:


> The only person that thinks it's Eye-den is David Cage and he's a fucking idiot.





HinRai said:


> I think the French in general pronounce it that way, but fuck France.


Thanks.  That's what I thought, and that can be played rather nicely.  As for Hayden Black cracking, I expect more dialog to be "screamy" in nature.  I have no idea why, but that's how I hear a lot of the conversations for the characters in my head.

Episode Zero:  Act III

_A jingling crescendos from outside until the door finally opens.  Hayden arrives at the store in full tartan regalia.  Giant purse laden with buttons from various conventions, ankhs from some World of Darkness game, faction pins from MMOs, and the occasional Hello Kitty patch.  Hayden flips his long pink and teal-dyed hair, revealing his be-pierced face.  A few people immediately go silent.  Gloria's, and a few others', eyes roll so far that they almost go white.

Aidan's eyes narrow as he inspects this figure, a vague look of familiarity with this person.
_
Tram:  Shh.  Don't make eye contact.

Aidan (_turning back to Tram_):  Uh, why?

Tram:  Just... don't.  Let's just keep on playing, okay?  I'm about to kick your ass.

Aidan (_smirking_):  Fine, fine.  Let's get my humiliation over with.

_Hayden makes his way to the store's corkboard and pins up a flyer for a LARP game.  "Play in the majesty of the Celtic highlands" (or some shit like that).  On the little tear-off tabs along the bottom is "Queen-Brigidh@pocketmail.com" (or some shit like that).  Hayden then scans the store, clears his throat to draw attention to his action in that "Hey, look at me and what I posted, everyone!  Pay attention!" way.  Hayden proceeds to Gloria, getting a few sheets of paper out of his gigantic purse.
_
Hayden:  Here's the character I want to play Saturday.

Gloria (_takes the sheet and briefly glances over it_):  Oh, surprise.  Another Aristocrat/Enchantress.  Fine.  Looks like all the stats are in order.  I trust you.  Just don't go crazy like last time.

Hayden (_nodding_):  Crazy?  It's not like I challenged a gazebo!

_Tram gasps sarcastically.
_
Hayden (_glares at Tram_):  What?

Tram:  D... didn't you hear, Hayden?  I mean, Brigit?  Or what is the name this week?  Anastasia?  Boudicca?

Hayden:  Don't deadname me!  And hear what?

Tram:  How the fuck am I supposed to alivename you when you change it every goddamn week?  Anyway, that joke... it died.  It died years ago.

_Hayden snorts.
_
Tram:  After years of abuse online at the hands of Reddit and Youtube, being pushed around like a Three-euro French hooker, it finally died.  And not mercifully, either.

Hayden:  Hah.

Tram:  Oh yeah, open casket funeral and everything.  People were clutching their handkerchiefs, sniffling loudly.  Chris was all like, "Why?  Why did it have to be you?  You were so young!"

Hayden:  Stop it.

Tram (_making pounding motions with his fist_):  When they lowered it into the ground, Cochrane over there jumped on the casket and started beating on the lid going, "I can't live without you, gazebo joke!  You were timeless!  You were supposed to be immortal!  Why did you have to go?!?  It should have been me!  It should have been meeeeeeee!  There is no god!"  We almost tried to bury Cockjockey with the joke, but he proved too fast at jumping out.

Hayden:  You're such a cunt.

Tram:  Now there's nothing but a small grave marker where the joke was buried, and no one goes to visit it or leave it flowers.

Hayden:  Alright already!

Tram (sing-songy):  See you Saturday!

_Tram has Aidan on the ropes in the game.  Chris finishes assembling Stephen's figure and wanders over to the table.  He, to Trams annoyance, starts giving tips on how to turn things around.
_
Chris:  If you moved...

Tram:  Shut up, Chris.

Chris:  But, no one plays elves.

Tram:  Shut upppppp...  We're almost done.

Aidan:  Move where?

Chris:  Well, the general has the ability to...

Tram:  Chris.  Shut.  Up.

Aidan:  Yeah, probably should shut up.  I can do this.  I don't need mothering.

_Chris fidgets and goes back to his table, tapping fingers together and muttering dice roll probabilities.  After a while, Tram throws his arms up in the air and hoots victory.  Aidan graciously shakes hands and everyone starts packing up.  It's dark outside now and the store's about to close.
_
Aidan:  Shit.

Tram:  What?

Aidan:  My bike tire.  I forgot about it.  It's bent pretty badly.  I hit a pothole on the way in.

Tram:  Damn, dude.  My ride's here and there's no room.  Stephen?

Stephen:  My parents want me back ASAP, and since I can't leave my replica here, my car's full.

Tram:  Chris?

Chris (_looking terrified_):  I'm getting a ride home from Nastya again...

_Some of the players hang their head in pity.
_
Chris:  But she has room in her car...  we could ask her.

Tram:  Well, ask her.

Chris:  No!  I mean...  it's not my place and.

Stephen (_rolls his eyes_):  Harold, Nastya...  Can Nastya give this guy a ride home?  His bike's broken.

Harold (_sighing_):  Lemme see.  Honey, darling?  Can you give the new guy a ride home?  And please don't tear up another set of tires, I'm begging!

Aidan:  I don't live too far from here.  I just have a broken bike and I have my army, and...

_A tall blond woman in really slutty clothes stands up and stares down Aidan.
_
Aidan (_looks down submissively, then comments_):  Wow.  Those are the hookeriest of hooker pumps I've ever seen.

Nastya:  What?

Aidan:  Nothing, nothing!  So, um... ride.  Home?

Nastya (_shrugging_):  Da.  Okay.  Where do you live?

Aidan:  Just over in...

_Nastya is already loading up a GPS ap.
_
Nastya:  Da.  Okay.

Aidan:  In... the apartment complex over off Palmetto...

Nastya:  Da.  I know where it is.

Aidan:  I really appreciate...

Nastya:  Get bike, we go.  Chris, you are in back.

Chris:  Yes!  I mean, okay.

Aidan:  I feel unsafe again.

_Nastya helps load Aidan's army into the back seat and uses the bungee cords to secure the bike in the sports car's sorry excuse for a trunk.  Everyone crams into the claustrophobic car.  Nastya affixes the phone to the little harness on the dashboard.  She starts the car and starts redlining the engine.  She quickly shifts gears and tears off at an extremely unsafe speed.  She is an experienced [Bela]Russian dashcam driver and weaves her way through any and all traffic with ease.  She runs a few red lights along the way.  Aidan is white-knuckled as he listens to the GPS.  Chris is curled into a fetal ball in the backseat.
_
GPS:  Turn right at...  Recalculating.  In 300 fe... recalculating.  Turn lef... recalculating...

Aidan:  Shouldn't we give it time to recalculate?

Nastya:  We are at your home.  It is your home, da?

Aidan (_immensely surprised_):  Y... yes.  Wow.

Nastya:  We get your things.

_Nastya helps Aidan unload the bike and army, nearly throwing things on the curb.  Chris nearly has a panic attack at the rough handling of the minis.
_
Aidan:  Um, thanks.  Good...

_Nastya gets in the car and drives off, leaving tire tracks on the road.
_
Aidan:  ...bye?  Fuck.  What have I gotten myself into?


----------



## Lithos (Jan 27, 2016)

In retrospect, I made Tram alpha as fuck.  Hopefully the swearing was turned down to acceptable levels.  I will put this up on Google docs and private message the password.  That way people can edit it like a wiki page, sorta.


----------



## Lithos (Jan 27, 2016)

Send me a private message for the password to edit docs.  I've thrown it up there for a select few to read and edit.  My only requirement is you choose a color to put your annotations and edits in.


----------



## Lithos (Jan 28, 2016)

I had a bout of inspiration this morning after three cups of cafe con leche at a Cuban cafe down the way:


Spoiler: Episode fuckall, act I



Episode whatever the fuck.



_Thursday Organic Universe night. Harold is running the game. The players are Aidan, Chris, Nastya, Gloria, Onan, and Hayden. Oxford comma, bitches._



Harold: I thought I'd shake things up a little. I'm going to run a game where you guys are the “other side”. Everyone does the knights in shining armor. This week, you guys are going to play the feral races: The Lion Legion of orcs, catfolk, and the like.



Nastya (_filing her manicured nails_): He has been playing that computer game for twenty-four hours...



Harold (_flustered_): Uh huh... sure...



_Nastya rolls her eyes._



Harold: I've got the quick-start rules and stats for the wild races here.



Stephen: Wild races? So, I get to be a Nekojin samurai?



Harold: Um, what?




Stephen (_sighs_): Catfolk.

Harold: Oh, no. No samurai. You're a wild race, remember?

Stephen: Baka! Fuck that. I'm sitting this one out.

Aidan: Holiday sale at the pet shop. He can't make it today.



Onan: We're not going to play the good guys?



Gloria: Good is subjective. We're sentient creatures, right? We have brains, we can decide our fates.



Onan: Oh, okay. Um. I guess... catfolk?



_Nastya hands a blank character sheet to Chris. Everyone else follows suit._



Nastya: Orc.



Aidan: Um. Orc.



Onan: Catfolk.



Hayden: Catfolk.



Gloria: Orc.



Chris: Half-Orc. What does everyone want to play?



Nastya (_shrugs, then looks to Harold, eyes narrowed_): Cleric.

Chris: Orcs suffer a penalty for high divine spells... Shaman would be better...



Nastya (_shrugs again_): Fine. Shaman.

Aidan: Barbarian...?

Gloria: I was going to try that, but since you do so well at those, Aidan, go right ahead.

Aidan: Fine. Rogue?

Chris: Okay, but you'll have to sacrifice some fortitude if you want the best thief skills.

Aidan: Sure. I'll take the challenge.

Chris: Gloria?

Gloria: Barbarian.

Chris: Okay, that'll be easy. Onan?

Onan: Uh... ummm... (_flips through various classes_) Paladin?

Harold: No. No Paladins. You're one of the ferals.

Onan (_flips through book again_): R... ranger?

Chris: Good choice for a cat folk. Natural tracking skills. Hayden?

Hayden: Sorceress!

Gloria: Fucking surprise.

Hayden: Look, we need a magic user and no one else is playing one.

Chris: No games require magic-users and we have a shaman. It's just a matter of optimizing your charac...

Hayden: Sorceress.

Chris (_cowed_): Okay. I should be able to do this. And I'll be a Blaggard.

Onan: Blaggard?

Hayden (_perks up_): Blaggard? That sounds Scottish. I change my mind. Can I play that?

Gloria: Please let her play that. It'll get her away from being a damn sorceress.

Chris: Okay, then I'll be a sorcerer.

Hayden (_smirks_): I thought you said we don't need another magic-user.

Chris: But I think I can make an orc sorcerer work. I'm going to take Dragon-Blooded, that should make up for the bad stats.

Onan: Blaggard?

Harold: Anti-paladin.

Onan: HEY! You said no paladins!

Harold: Anti-paladins are absolutely evil to the core. I'm not sure you're ready for that.

Onan: Oh. Okay.




_The store's clock ticks away. Only 10 minutes pass before Chris is distributing character sheet. Harold is visibly frustrated._

Harold: Gee, no one could think of, you know, a personality instead of numbers. I thought this was role-playing, not roll-playing. That's R-O-L-L.

Nastya: We are playing game soon as possible, da?

Harold: Fine. Okay.




_Nastya leans over and whispers to Gloria. Gloria gets a wicked grin and starts whispering around. Onan blushes some, but nods, and there's some erasing going on. Chris looks very, very confused, but also does some erasing on his character sheet._ _Harold quirks an eyebrow, but sees that they aren't altering any stats and just goes on._




Harold: Okay, the Iron Lion Legion is laying siege to the Light of Sariahlia Keep. It is the home of the Order of Sariahlia, a knightly order dedicated to the god of the sun. They are sworn to root out and eradicate evil wherever it may lie. The other kingdoms have called upon them to protect their borders and keep the feral raiders out. The Iron Lion Legion has decided to strike first at the keep in hopes of stemming the Order's influence and holy power in the land. The fight seems to be a stalemate, but the Lord-General Nermgail of the Lynxmen has come to you and requested the aid of you and your men...




Nastya: Women.

Harold: Well, yes, some of you are women, duh. But Nermgail has requested men to his...

Nastya: Women.

Harold: What?

Gloria: We're all women. He's requested us band of women.

Hayden: Yeah! Because the men are too busy dying at the walls.  And he addresses me.   I'm the leader with all my charisma bonuses, and I'm a blaggard.

Gloria (_whispers to Aidan_):  Don't interrupt her.  This is going to be fucking amazing.



I'll have it up on Google Docs tonight.


----------



## Adamska (Jan 28, 2016)

The best part is this does sound like something a group would do. Very much akin to the time I had two of my group want to use a wrestling move after they chunky-salsa'd a guy with it due to accidental exploding dice.


----------



## Lithos (Jan 29, 2016)

Okay, Episode Fuckitall is up.  I sent out invitations.  Working on Act II.  It might be insanely long, and I have only the vaguest notion of a denouement.  I'm hoping to get back to the point of mocking Hayden Black and his fake SJW nonsense.


----------



## Adamska (Jan 30, 2016)

varvarstvo said:


> I am not an  artist by any stretch of the imagination, and I have no idea if these sketches can be exploitable for this project, but I did some doodles of several characters, based on how I imagine them from their repsective bios.
> I was hesitant to post them, but since we seem to be a little dry on the art at the moment, here they are, in all their low-res glory because I have no scanner:
> 
> Note harold's facial asymmetry my or may not be intentional...
> Also missing Frank, I just coudln't imagine what he looks like.


Umm @varvarstvo ? Think you can repost them if possible? I hope so since you're the only one to do sketches of most of the characters and some of them were ace.


----------



## 女鬼 (Jan 30, 2016)

Adamska said:


> Umm @varvarstvo ? Think you can repost them if possible? I hope so since you're the only one to do sketches of most of the characters and some of them were ace.


Aw, thanks! 

Imgur deleted the album for some reason, and I don't have time to clean up the pictures right now, so I'll post old ugly photographs, since I _still_ don't have a scanner.


Spoiler: crappy sketches






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





And here are some more details on these designs, for reference:


varvarstvo said:


> I admit [Mathis] does look a little bt like a Generic Metalhead #38. I was thinking of making him have very light eyes, because those tend to make peole look like they have a wild-eyed stare.
> By the way, it doesn't really show since its a pencil sketch, but he's supposed to have graying hair.
> 
> I tried to base [Sveta/Nastya's] style  on what I saw  girls wear in Russia, actually. I envision her having really long hair as well.
> ...



PS. I much prefer Nastya for the Russian girl's name, sounds less sttereotypical than Svetlana.


----------



## Lithos (Jan 30, 2016)

varvarstvo said:


> Aw, thanks!
> 
> Imgur deleted the album for some reason, and I don't have time to clean up the pictures right now, so I'll post old ugly photographs, since I _still_ don't have a scanner.
> 
> ...


As the new writer, I tend to picture the characters as I write them.  In conversations with @Adamska, I joke I've laid claim to Hayden, and the vision in my head is pretty much _exactly_ as you drew them.  Nice work.

I hope I can do justice to your guys' project.

Powerlevel:  I wrote scripts for crappy d-list werewolf movies.  Like, Asylum grade.  This is kind of a different track for me.


----------



## Lithos (Jan 31, 2016)

I wish I could poll our transgendered participants.

The way I've written it is that Aidan tends to go for the macho races, even though he's waifish and likely sporting a sad teenstache from hormone therapy (do correct me if I'm wrong), while Hayden, the SJW feminist, tends to play powerful sorceresses.  Is that too stereotypical?

What's funny is that the two MtF transgendered both pre- and post-transition tended to play super-violent manly types, though, which would contradict what I've imagined the characters as.


----------



## APerson (Jan 31, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> I wish I could poll our transgendered participants.
> 
> The way I've written it is that Aidan tends to go for the macho races, even though he's waifish and likely sporting a sad teenstache from hormone therapy (do correct me if I'm wrong), while Hayden, the SJW feminist, tends to play powerful sorceresses.  Is that too stereotypical?
> 
> What's funny is that the two MtF transgendered both pre- and post-transition tended to play super-violent manly types, though, which would contradict what I've imagined the characters as.


Not trans myself, but I see Aidan as comfortable enough in his gender that he wouldn't need to play a stereotype. So he'd play reasonably powerful, balanced races and characters (not ultimate stat machines like Chris). I can totally see Hayden as that--I'd say sorceresses with revealing costumes (think comic book characters), but I'm not sure.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

I have the day off tomorrow, so I'll look through all the scripts and see if I can come up with any fun scenes like I did with the death of  Stephen's week boo character in episode 2


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 3, 2016)

Okay, so it's been a while since I've gone over the general plot from episode to episode, but I remember that Hayden shows up for the first time and outs Aiden at the end of episode 2. And I remember discussing that at the start of episode three, maybe Aiden hasn't been back to the shop since he was outed and it had been a few days. Did we ever make a judgement call on that?

I also remember talking about the other character's reaction to Aiden's trans status, like how Stephen would actually be fairly supporting and accepting of Aiden in his own weird way. Hang on, let me see if I can find the post.

EDIT: Got it! 



SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Is it weird that I think Stephen would be completly fine and accepting that Aiden is transgender simply because of the fact that there's tons of anime that features gender-swapping and the like? Like his reasoning about it all is a bit off, but in the end he treats Aiden the same way he always has. Aside from kinda suspecting he's a magical girl at times lol
> 
> EDIT: got us a Twitter and tumblr account reserved too. https://mobile.twitter.com/Dice_scum
> http://dicescum.tumblr.com/


----------



## Lithos (Feb 3, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Okay, so it's been a while since I've gone over the general plot from episode to episode, but I remember that Hayden shows up for the first time and outs Aiden at the end of episode 2. And I remember discussing that at the start of episode three, maybe Aiden hasn't been back to the shop since he was outed and it had been a few days. Did we ever make a judgement call on that?
> 
> I also remember talking about the other character's reaction to Aiden's trans status, like how Stephen would actually be fairly supporting and accepting of Aiden in his own weird way. Hang on, let me see if I can find the post.
> 
> EDIT: Got it!


Actually, I put in a "suggestion" in the World of Darkness episode that @Adamska is writing as to why Stephen would be supportive.  It's a very brief insert that can be put in any episode, but it would explain some quirks.

Why is Stephen's family rich?  Well, obviously the parents have huge jobs.  Often times, with some rich kids, the parents may not be entirely involved with their children's lives, but they still need a "leash" on them.  In the case of Stephen's mom, she buys him an insanely expensive smart phone so she can text/call whenever she needs him to pick up something, or to check on him in general.

Stephen has a knack for forgetting to bring the phone, even if it has a cover that features some weeby character he likes, with a few bangles that are more often seen on girls' phones in Japan and China.  And believe me, where I work?  All the Asian girls have phones with enough charms on them to triple the weight of the things.  You can hear them coming through the echoing hallways form the jingling they make.

Stephen leaves his phone one day and his mom tracks him down in one episode, embarrassing the hell out of Stephen about the phone.

Why is Stephen accepting?  She's a popular fashion designer forced to live in... South Carolina, but she does it because her husband's more stationary job is there.  She gets to go to Milan and Paris all the time, so she doesn't give two fucks.  She probably immediately recognizes trans people with but a mere glance.  A near supernatural ken.  She works with _all _body types, and designs around them.  She may not always remember "proper pronouns", but she respects trans decisions (unless they get all SJW on them, and then it's all Meryl Streep in "Devil Wears Prada").

Stephen:  Mom... my friend is trans?

Mom:  And you fucking care... why?

Stephen:  Um...  point.



Spoiler: Here's an example of the mom scene:



_Stephen's running a game where he's dressed to the nines in what he thinks is a traditional samurai kimono._


Mom:  Stephen.  There you are.  You forgot your phone.  I’ve been trying to contact you all afternoon.


_Mom slams phone on the table._


Mom:  Don’t forget it again.  And why are you dressed like a woman?


Stephen:  I am not!  It’s a kimono!  It’s traditional Japanese clothing!


Mom:  Yes it is, but you’re wearing a furisode.  The sleeves, son.  The SLEEVES.  My god, is this what that five hundred dollar charge on the Visa was for that import company last month?  Jesus Christ.  Get UP! 


Stephen:  What?!?  It’s samurai wear and…


Mom:  It’s women’s wear, now get up.  Christ, this flower pattern is so damn cheap.  Ugh, this silk is horrid.  Had you just asked me...

_
Stephen gets up, blushing furiously.  Mom grabs for the belt._


Mom:  If you’re going to look like a woman, goddamn learn how to tie an obi properly.  (Mom fixes the obi).  Do you want me to fix your hair to match your pretty, pretty HIME dress?  There.  Done.  Now you can look like an albino geisha transvestite all you want BUT DON’T FORGET YOUR     FUCKING PHONE NEXT TIME IN CASE THERE’S AN EMERGENCY!


Hayden:  Hah, momma’s boy has to dress him.


Mom:  Talk to him like that again and I will hang you with that abortion you call a tartan, BOY.


Hayden:  I… I’m not a boy...


_Mom leaves.  Tram rubs hands together and has the most evil expression imaginable during the 20 or so seconds of awkward silence._

Hayden:  Your mom...  she's so full of microaggressions...

_Mother doesn't turn around and flips the bird behind her._

Mom (_shouting_):  Nothing micro about that!


----------



## Adamska (Feb 3, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> Actually, I put in a "suggestion" in the World of Darkness episode that @Adamska is writing as to why Stephen would be supportive.  It's a very brief insert that can be put in any episode, but it would explain some quirks.
> 
> Why is Stephen's family rich?  Well, obviously the parents have huge jobs.  Often times, with some rich kids, the parents may not be entirely involved with their children's lives, but they still need a "leash" on them.  In the case of Stephen's mom, she buys him an insanely expensive smart phone so she can text/call whenever she needs him to pick up something, or to check on him in general.
> 
> ...


This is so goddamn beautiful it hurts. It's definitely in.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 3, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> Actually, I put in a "suggestion" in the World of Darkness episode that @Adamska is writing as to why Stephen would be supportive.  It's a very brief insert that can be put in any episode, but it would explain some quirks.
> 
> Why is Stephen's family rich?  Well, obviously the parents have huge jobs.  Often times, with some rich kids, the parents may not be entirely involved with their children's lives, but they still need a "leash" on them.  In the case of Stephen's mom, she buys him an insanely expensive smart phone so she can text/call whenever she needs him to pick up something, or to check on him in general.
> 
> ...


What a awesome mom.


----------



## Lithos (Feb 3, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> What a awesome mom.


Too much?   I can tone it down.  But awkward rich kids usually are held on a metaphorical leash, nowadays manifesting as a cellphone.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 3, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> Too much?   I can tone it down.  But awkward rich kids usually are held on a metaphorical leash, nowadays manifesting as a cellphone.


No, I was being serious. The phone thing shows she's a tad flawed(which is great for any character), and I love the hell out of her "doesn't give a shit" attitude towards Hayden.


----------



## Lithos (Feb 4, 2016)

Slightly off-topic.  I talked about running a "A Time of War" (Battletech RPG) game.  Now that I have access to the super-secret Games forum, I was thinking of posting the ad for it there.  It would require a lot of resources to play online, from using MegaMek to do mech combat (if people want to all be Mechwarriors), to the core rulebook and supplemental (for games taking place in eras other than what the book suggests).  Of course, most of this would be for help in a mecha episode.

I think it might be fun to set a game in the nation known as "The Magistracy of Canopus", which is literally a weeb and SJW's paradise.  It's a matriarchy where men have little status.  It's full of hedonism, and many, many people get surgery to look like nekojin.  But beyond that, they actually have a cool backstory of manipulating the universe.

Back on point.  Should I advertise?  Never did any online advertisements other than "hey, you guys wanna play <x>?"

Edited to add:  Jeez.  25 years of fluff on the Magistracy, and the semi-official Wiki for the game is only a stub?  The hell?  Canopus has had books published on it...


----------



## Lithos (Feb 5, 2016)

After discovering and posting images of one of Sophie's Guillaume's pettiest Facebook arguments, I want to get this shit done.  I'll put my other writing projects on hold and try to churn stuff out on the weekend.  Still needing more input since it's still _your_ project.


----------



## Lithos (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm going to write in another "Aidan gets a ride home" scene.  I'm thinking this could be a kind of running gag as well, at least for a few episodes, that give subtle hints at his transgender status.  For Nastya, probably a snide comment like, "Your arms.  They are like little girl."  Stephen's mom would mention something like "How can you BREATHE in that thing?  And that teenstache is horrible.  Are you sure you want to go for that look?"  Even though he wears clothing like Aidan in Assigned male (a loose shirt with a short sleeve button-up over it), mom sees the binding underneath.

Speaking of, did you guys decide of Aidan binds or not?


----------



## Adamska (Feb 7, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> I'm going to write in another "Aidan gets a ride home" scene.  I'm thinking this could be a kind of running gag as well, at least for a few episodes, that give subtle hints at his transgender status.  For Nastya, probably a snide comment like, "Your arms.  They are like little girl."  Stephen's mom would mention something like "How can you BREATHE in that thing?  And that teenstache is horrible.  Are you sure you want to go for that look?"  Even though he wears clothing like Aidan in Assigned male (a loose shirt with a short sleeve button-up over it), mom sees the binding underneath.
> 
> Speaking of, did you guys decide of Aidan binds or not?


Binding at the moment makes sense to me personally, since I wouldn't imagine a college student having the scratch to get top surgery yet.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm just looking forward to voicing Stephen butchering the Japanese language


----------



## Lithos (Feb 8, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> I'm just looking forward to voicing Stephen butchering the Japanese language


Another reason to schedule a google hangouts with folks.  Just to hear voices and reading.  Professional microphones and recordings can wait.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 8, 2016)

Can we have Aiden reference a former friend he had when he was younger and just starting to think about transition that had some really messed up ideas about trans issues and how you should be in your face and loud about being trans?

And can the friend's name be Stephie?


----------



## Lithos (Feb 9, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Can we have Aiden reference a former friend he had when he was younger and just starting to think about transition that had some really messed up ideas about trans issues and how you should be in your face and loud about being trans?
> 
> And can the friend's name be Stephie?


I thought everyone was from a different lolcow or another, with the exception of Aidan.  I'm told that Aidan is the stereotypical name for a FtM transgendered person.  And that he's also the strawman in Assigned Male.

Chris Phillips:  Taken from CwC and ADF,
Stephen:  Stephie

Perhaps Sofia?  Could make a Bulgarian joke or two, there.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 9, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> I thought everyone was from a different lolcow or another, with the exception of Aidan.  I'm told that Aidan is the stereotypical name for a FtM transgendered person.  And that he's also the strawman in Assigned Male.
> 
> Chris Phillips:  Taken from CwC and ADF,
> Stephen:  Stephie
> ...


I thought Stephen was just a more stereotypical nerd with a boner for Japanese stuff, even though it gets things wrong constantly and mispronounces what little of the Japanese language he knows. Believes samurai and ninja are the best characters to play as ever, tries to use "anime logic" to argue against dice rolls that don't go his way, that kind of thing.


----------



## Adamska (Feb 9, 2016)

I actually based Stephen a off of a mixture between a friend of mine's cousin and @Orthodox Chrischanity 's own experiences with weebs. Aidan is a hilarious subconscious accident and I did not remember Guillaume's character when that name came up, Chris was about half intentional I'd say.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 9, 2016)

Adamska said:


> I actually based Stephen a off of a mixture between a friend of mine's cousin and @Orthodox Chrischanity 's own experiences with weebs. Aidan is a hilarious subconscious accident and I did not remember Guillaume's character when that name came up, Chris was about half intentional I'd say.


And we all know who Hayden is based on.


----------



## Adamska (Feb 9, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> And we all know who Hayden is based on.


ADF if he wasn't a full-on potato and a tumblrite thrown into the mix.

What? You thought she was a reference to that stroke victim? Nahh, If she was, she'd be extremely caught up in the idea of how funny she is, would be trying to get the group to allow her to film them game for a "hit show" and repeat jokes they heard years ago from funnier comedians.


----------



## Lithos (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm kind of changing Hayden to be more like the MtF gamers I know:  Arrogant munchkins who are just fine if they get to play what they want.  If not, they argue with the GM and spread false rumors, creating drama in the "gaming community" of a city.  Jacksonville, Florida is kind of notorious amongst players in other cities.  Go figure that Florida would feature on the drama radar.

They never played the oppression card, though.  Nor did they dye their hair.  I guess they missed that generation of entitled girl penises.

I want to say I kind of hate you guys in that jesting manner.  I've been watching social justice critics a hell of a lot more, reading the Mary Sue, and utterly bemoaning the youth.  I was at the University of Florida in the hall during the "Don't tase me, bro!" incident.  That was just some attention whore, not some SJW.  I shudder to think of what UF's atmosphere is like now.  I did know of one ancient professor who said she refused to die unless she found a good feminist to take her position as a linguistics professor.  I'd almost want to make a villain character out of that woman as a professor at "Tech", the college everyone goes to.

Most folks would call her "The Lich".


----------



## Lithos (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm helping @alex_theman with the mecha episode, including Billy-Bob.  Going to need some help in writing his dialog, because I don't know if I can convincingly write it.

Are we sure we don't want to go gothloli with the Japanese correspondence?  Someone Stephen can royally crush on to almost the point of cyberstalking?  No?

Anyhoo, I'm going to be on tonight around 6-7 pm Eastern, provided I don't have screaming children in the background.  I would be on Google Hangouts to discuss live and hear voices and stuff.


----------



## Adamska (Feb 13, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> I'm helping @alex_theman with the mecha episode, including Billy-Bob.  Going to need some help in writing his dialog, because I don't know if I can convincingly write it.
> 
> Are we sure we don't want to go gothloli with the Japanese correspondence?  Someone Stephen can royally crush on to almost the point of cyberstalking?  No?
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm going to be on tonight around 6-7 pm Eastern, provided I don't have screaming children in the background.  I would be on Google Hangouts to discuss live and hear voices and stuff.


Sorry for being so flakey on this endeavor as of late. I'm placing college a bit above this project and because I only possess so many fucks at once, I often use them for that instead of here. Mainly because I've learned that I burn out pretty quickly if I take on too many things at once.

I'll be in this session barring anything critical happening here, at least to provide suggestions and write a few chunks of the product. And no I think we're sticking with Rockabilly because gothloli is too predictable. You should know better than that considering you shot down the Leaf idea for a different car model. To keep the enviro-theme for some reason, I kind of want it to be a Tesla model S.

EDIT: Eureka! Billy bob has a sister that does that and is a minor character for Stephen to creep on!


----------



## alex_theman (Feb 13, 2016)

Adamska said:


> Eureka! Billy bob has a sister that does that and is a minor character for Stephen to creep on!


I have held that Billy Bob is old as Harold at the least. Maybe some kind of niece?


----------



## Adamska (Feb 13, 2016)

alex_theman said:


> I have held that Billy Bob is old as Harold at the least. Maybe some kind of niece?


That makes him meeting Chris kind of creepier then since they were chums together when he was a kid in Okinawa, but hey, maybe Billy was friends with Chris' dad instead and he knows the niece as said childhood friend or something and her uncle as a gaming dude. I dunno.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 13, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> I'm helping @alex_theman with the mecha episode, including Billy-Bob.  Going to need some help in writing his dialog, because I don't know if I can convincingly write it.
> 
> Are we sure we don't want to go gothloli with the Japanese correspondence?  Someone Stephen can royally crush on to almost the point of cyberstalking?  No?
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm going to be on tonight around 6-7 pm Eastern, provided I don't have screaming children in the background.  I would be on Google Hangouts to discuss live and hear voices and stuff.


6-7 eastern iiiiis...9-10 pacific, right? I should be able to get on closer to 10.


----------



## Lithos (Feb 13, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> 6-7 eastern iiiiis...9-10 pacific, right? I should be able to get on closer to 10.


Other direction.  3-4.  Though right now I have some shoulder-hoverers.  Hopefully they'll be gone by then and I can use voice chat.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 13, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> Other direction.  3-4.  Though right now I have some shoulder-hoverers.  Hopefully they'll be gone by then and I can use voice chat.


Ah, shit. That's right...well, I'll be at work, but if you want a good idea on my voice, I can link you to this abridged series thing I was a part of(I'm the second, saner-sounding voice.)


----------



## Lithos (Feb 28, 2016)

With Hayden [wisely] going dark, I think we have, too.  I'm still jotting notes for the episodes, but I'm also starting  a new project of mocking SJWishness.  Kind of inspired by utterly autistic Assigned Male edit and one-off dialog.

I also will be posting up the Battletech RPG I want to run.  Discussing with @Adamska , the one idea is a pirate band seeking territory, the other might be a Clan Jade Kiwi campaign if any are familiar with the ancient Mechwarrior PC games.

Let it be known things are not over here.  I'm just trying to channel more darkness and melancholy into something else.


----------



## Adamska (Feb 28, 2016)

I physically can't work on it due to schoolwork eating up my writing drive myself. In fact, I'm writing a paper as we speak.


----------



## Adamska (Feb 28, 2016)

I almost want to include a bit where one of the other characters (not Stephen since he's too often my buttmonkey) sobbing about life and then have Aidan go off on them after a particularly trying week of testing. Because why not insert a fit of authorial puppet into this?

Either way, that paper is dead, so I'm ready to use this thread as a sounding board for episode ideas. Namely ideas involving either mechwarrior or board games/card games due to us not tapping the latter two markets.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 29, 2016)

Adamska said:


> I almost want to include a bit where one of the other characters (not Stephen since he's too often my buttmonkey) sobbing about life and then have Aidan go off on them after a particularly trying week of testing. Because why not insert a fit of authorial puppet into this?
> 
> Either way, that paper is dead, so I'm ready to use this thread as a sounding board for episode ideas. Namely ideas involving either mechwarrior or board games/card games due to us not tapping the latter two markets.


Waifus for the Waifu God!


----------



## Lithos (Feb 29, 2016)

Ahh, so I'll put my new scripting project on hold?  Qu'elle dommage.  I was doing an homage to Satoshi Kon.

Where should I post the campaign ideas?  Games forum, now that I have access?  It'll take a bit of resources, from the MegaMek java program to getting everyone the right materials.  Well, MegaMek if everyone (or most of) the party wants to be Mechwarriors.


----------



## Adamska (Feb 29, 2016)

Games forum would work.

So first question: which insane board game should come in? I'm thinking Harold is the one that brings it in, and it must be bad enough to make them not join in on Oldfag night.

Second: Battletech/Mechwarrior shit. What are some ideas that have been sounded, and where are we going with this? I seem to remember it being the vehicle where the gang go to one of those big tourneys, getting money by working for an autobody shop which proudly displays CSA regalia.


----------



## Lithos (Mar 1, 2016)

Board game nights aren't really "oldfag" nights, unless that's what we want.  Basically board games are for the... okay kind of oldfag.  They're often made up of ex-MMOers that got sick and tired of the grind and felt like rejoining society.  It's one of the reason why @Orthodox Chrischanity pointed out that board game society is growing faster than gaming society, which is probably an age-related.  We should make up a game about something so utterly mundane, yet people have pounced upon it as if it were the holy grail of games.  And of course, it's German, because seriously, the Germans made some really incredible board games.  You'd think playing the Bavarian postal service would be stupid, but Thurm und Taxis is a great game.  Settlers of Catan, Ticket to Ride, etc.  Power Grid is Italian, but fantastic, too.

Competing sanitation companies.  Build a fleet of garbage trucks and compete for business in counties across the US and/or Japan?  Japan's sanitation companies went on strike a while back and Tokyo was utterly disgusting for a couple of weeks.




As for the Mechwarrior _episode_, we had discussed Stephen's mother joining, because after the kimono/furisode incident, she wants to see where Stephen's spending her money.  She's also trying to get back into Stephen's life.

Seeing him in the outfit and entering his room seeing all the anime statues, she figures he's wanting to learn more about Japan, where she's done fashion shows but never told him.  She comes in with a personal sushi chef with a cart.

Mom:  I thought you were interested in Japan, so I hired Hiro here to make everyone sashimi.  Just tell him what you want.

Aidan:  Whoa, seriously?  Stephen, your mom is awesome.

Mom:  It's interesting, though.  My time in Japan was widely different than what's in your room.  I mean, I've seen pictures of anime characters and even the occasional cat girl, but some of your videos are interesting pieces of art.

Stephen (aghast):  ...you've been watching my videos?

Mom:  Yes.  Oh, I'm sorry, I really should have asked you, but I am your fucking mother, after all.  So, anyway, they're interesting.  Haven't seen them before.  I mean, the ones with the girls and those cephalopods....

Stephen:  MOM!!!

Mom:  I don't remember many museums feature such things, but it could be modern art.  I mean, that one creature...  *twirls finger upwards*  tentacle right up that girl's cunt.  I don't understand it, but it must be what youth are in to.

Stephen:  Oh.  My.  God...  Please stop, mom...

Mom (jabbing finger higher in the air):  Wayyyyyy up in there.  But hey, at least they all go Brazilian.

Stephen:  Pleaaaaaaase...  I'm begging.

Mom (shrugging):  Sorry.  Just trying to be a part of your life.  Good to see you're hanging out with friends regularly.  I mean, I wouldn't complain if you were a loner.  But at least use the money to buy things like Fleshlights instead of really horribly made furisodes.  But I suppose it's cool.  I figured you were showing solidarity for your friends.  (eyes dart back and forth between Aidan and Hayden.)

_Character creation goes on, everyone makes Mechwarriors.  Mother takes a picture of the figures and sends it to Stephen's dad, who is a mechanical engineer.  The phone beeps in a return text.
_
Mom:  Can I make a character who uses construction equipment?

GM:  Um... like a blue-collar bulldozer driver?

Mom:  Yes.  But I'd rather own the company.

Biribobu:  Now hold on there, pretty momma.  You mean you can make characters that don't pilot mecha?  Count me in to that....


----------



## Lithos (Mar 4, 2016)

I posted the advertisement of the Battletech RPG game in the Games forums.

Anyone here has priority.


----------



## RM 810 (Mar 6, 2016)

Ah goddamnit, for some reason I wasn't getting alerts for this, but it all looks good. Did the hangout end up happening?


----------



## Lithos (Mar 6, 2016)

HinRai said:


> Ah goddamnit, for some reason I wasn't getting alerts for this, but it all looks good. Did the hangout end up happening?


Nah.  Maybe it's because of the board reset and that I can't find this thread except through going back through my posting history.  @SteelPlatedHeart was the one who found it, thankfully.

Anyway, shame no one wants a Battletech game.  Would've been fun to play both the game and to do research for the script.  Character creation would've been a fun chunk of the episode.


----------



## RM 810 (Mar 6, 2016)

Titan Lithos said:


> Nah.  Maybe it's because of the board reset and that I can't find this thread except through going back through my posting history.  @SteelPlatedHeart was the one who found it, thankfully.
> 
> Anyway, shame no one wants a Battletech game.  Would've been fun to play both the game and to do research for the script.  Character creation would've been a fun chunk of the episode.



Yeah, I only found it cause I clicked on my full watch list, and there's a bunch of stuff that I'm also not getting updates for, so that sucks. 

The game looks fun, and I'd be up for it if I didn't have so much else going on right now, maybe over summer?


----------



## Adamska (Mar 6, 2016)

So let me just dump what we have for this script so far, since fuggit, this can help kickstart this thread and kickstart my ass into finishing this so I can more readily work with @Titan Lithos on the episode where a fashionista and a Rockabilly go ewok on some Federated Suns:



Spoiler: Episode 4: Trouble in Little Edo



*The episode opens up with a quote by President Eisenhower: “I find plans useless, but planning indispensable." It opens up with Stephen in his weeb fortress (his house) pondering to himself what game system to run for the group. His room is full of minifigures, a mixture of magical girl, mecha, and shonen animes across the boards.

Large set maps, and cases holding figurines litter the room as well. The room has a collection of clothes on the floor and a couple of plates on the desk with his 4000 dollar computer. Points of pride include a replica of Guts’ sword, a pair of Simon’s glasses, and an “authentic” katana and wakizashi with sheaths on the wall. In the closet you see a glimpse of a dakimakura, Usagi from Sailor Moon just barely made out on it (reference)*

Stephen: Kuso! I haven’t found a game worth running! OU Dragon’s Pass is out. Gloria-baasama does that every two weeks, and Hayden’s attempt kinda soured that. Besides, it doesn’t work for the setting! OU’s Tek Soldiers is out since that Mainlander does it every other week too! Plus I don’t want to just do Zaibatsu Yakuza espionage. I want something more fun than that.

*Stephen resolves to looking back through his horrendously huge amount of splatbooks and resources in his bookshelf full of manga, children’s books, and splatbooks before stumbling on something that makes him pause. He begins giggling to himself in glee before finally exclaiming “Yatta!” out loud. The scene then cuts to later on to the store where Aiden and Tram are walking towards the door. Tram looks like they’re going to their execution while Aiden is cautiously optimistic.*

Tram: This is gonna hurt. A lot.

Aidan: I don’t think Stephen could be that bad Tram. I mean, at least it’s unlikely he’ll force you to play a gay wizard again. Plus this’ll be the first White Wolf game I’ve ever done! I mean, worst comes to worst it’ll probably just be a hack-n-slash murderhobo game, so kind of like yours but, you know, without the plot.

Tram: Hey, I resent that comparison! You’ve only seen him play edgelord duelist characters. Dumb as shit but relatively harmless. I fucking dread what horrible ideas he has stored in that noggin of his for our campaign. You have yet to see when he plays underaged cat girls that uses seduce for instance.

Aidan: He does what.

Tram: For all we know, we’ll play schoolgirl vampires that get grappled by octopoid werewolves or some other fantasy from his magical realm. And this is Vampire, a game that caters to that special snowflake fuckery and creep factor!

Aidan: No, seriously, repeat that bit about the cat-girls.

*Tram doesn’t answer this question as the two walk into the store with trepidation, walking past Mathis who gives them a look of condolence. They spot Harold, Nastya, Chris, Hayden, and Stephen at the table. Stephen and Hayden are both dressed all out for this occasion. Chris and Hayden are the only ones that seems relatively comfortable with this scenario. Harold is weirded out and uncomfortable, and Nastya is very intently texting while ignoring the current ST and Hayden.

Stephen is for once completely dressed up, wearing a kimono with some weird insignia that Aidan can’t recognize, his hair redone to try and go for a samurai’s bob. He is sitting on a cushion similar to what Gloria might do, but in a kneed position. Every time Stephen stands up, he has to pull the extremely long sleeves back to keep from catching pencils or knocking the GM screen over.

Hayden is wearing a horrible mish-mash of Celto-Chinese wear, much akin to a punk rock Chun-Li wearing a Utilikilt and plaid, wearing those WoD ankhs once more.*

Aidan: …

Tram: Well fuck, he dressed up for this, and wasn’t killed by rednecks in the parking lot. This is gonna suck balls. HARD.

Harold: Well, now that the stragglers have shown up, can we begin the game now? I already created a couple of character sheets (hands one to a completely bored Nastya) and I certainly hope that others did the same.

*Stephen snatches the paper mid transfer suddenly*

Harold: Hey!

Nastya: Rude boy!

*He looks at the sheet, scowls, and hands it back to Harold*

Stephen: You need to change that sheet. It doesn’t fit in this setting.

Harold: What?! You tell us that this is Vampire: the Masquerade Dark Ages, taking place in Feudal Japan. You never specified module, which means a Ventrue merchant should be fine for these circumstances!

Chris: He has a point Stephen, you didn’t tell us what clans were acceptable, only the setting. I had to read the rules to understand the system as I never played.

Aidan (to Tram): The fuck’s a Ventrue?

Hayden: *scoffs* You don’t know?

Aidan: Uh… no. Never played. Only ever heard of people LARPing this stuff.

Hayden: They are the aristocrats of the vampire world, the decision makers, refined, dominant.

Tram: So basically uptight snobs that’re so picky about what they eat they tantrum when things don’t go their way.

Hayden: *snorts with derision*

Harold (continuing rant): You never mentioned anything about Kindred of the East and the like, and in fact used Vancouver by Night, a module before the East was clarified!

Stephen: Kindred of the wha? *perks up*

Harold (flustered): No, tell us right fucking now what you want. I wanted to get this done quickly, but nooo, you waste our time with character building.

Aidan: Well… I didn’t have a sheet ready anyway, so it’s fine with me.

*Harold looks a bit miffed at Aidan for not doing this before showing up*

Chris:  These systems are contradictory.  Which one are we going to play with?  I’d be more comfortable if…

Stephen: It’s gonna be based on the core rulebook.

Chris: But the disciplines work differently in 1E.

Stephen: Shut it baka! Just acknowledge that the core rulebook is how we’re playing! That stuff is for flavor, now make your character!

Tram: Any clues on what you want Sherlock?

Stephen: You are all Bushi serving a vampiric daimyo!

Tram:  Unless you’re a rice-counter… yeah, that’s right, a rice-counter, you were a warrior.  Hey, I’ll be a rice-counter!

Stephen:  Rice-counter?  What the? No!  You’re warriors!

Harold: *Scoffs* So what you’re saying is fuck our choices we have to kowtow to yours?

Tram (grinning): Kowtow is a Chinese word.  Be careful.

Harold: So merchants are out, how about something like a scribe? I mean lords and stuff always had scribes, right darling.

Nastya: Da, whatever you say *she’s currently now painting her nails out of sheer boredom*

Stephen: No, the daimyo needs warriors, and warriors you shall be. How hard is this to get?

Tram: So I guess I can be a calligraphy focused warrior right?

Stephen: Eh?

Tram: Yeah, samurai went into different fields all the time, and calligraphy and bureaucracy was definitely an option since they were respected for their arts.

Harold: So I can be one then, grand!

Stephen: By Amaterasu, no! What part of warrior do you bakas not get?! The daimyo doesn’t want pencilpushers!

Tram: They used calligraphy brushes.

Stephen: Shut-up you fucking mainlander! If you don’t wanna die, you invest in combat.

Harold: What’s the point of doing this if there’s no chance for a story whatsoever? This is the type of shit you’d do for dungeon crawling, and even those allow characters to talk.

*Harold sighs despondently as he readjusts his and Nastya’s characters to be a bit more combat oriented. He surreptitiously begins min-maxing his leadership skills out of spite. Chris decides to change his more utility based character to get some skill in melee, sighing as he  sacrifices even more of his generation to get more skills to make up for it. Hayden is mostly alright, but changes a few dots here and there as the others work as it fits her. At no point does Stephen bother to help Chris, who is still only semi-sure about his character, or Aidan, who never played.

Chris fidgets and mutters a bit about how the game won’t work with this situation as he religiously looks back to Dark Age’s rule structure to make heads or tails of this team build. Meanwhile Tram and Aidan are making their character sheets while Hayden looks in/gives advice, being the most experienced player of the bunch (oh god…)*

Aidan: So since this is warrior stuff, is there a particular group that does well in combat?

Hayden: Aye, it’s the Brujah, the witches. A favorite clan of mine. They’re orators, rebels, and--

Tram: Dudes who’d vote for Ron Paul while throwing temper tantrums. They punch the fuck out of stuff and are like super fast.

Hayden *miffed*: That stereotype is only part of what they can do you reactionary. You hardly give the fluff any justice.

Tram: I dunno, I think I summed ‘em up perfectly. Wait… if this is based on Dark Age, does that mean I get to play those edgelord clans?

Hayden: The Sabbat? Actually, yes… we can.

*Hayden giggles as they change the clan and the disciplines they have available.*

Stephen: Wait, I don’t-

Tram: Too late, Edgelord clans are in! Besides, it’s not like you can’t be a warrior while being one of those shadow dudes. You could pull a Darth Vader to some degree with that too now that I think about it.

Stephen: Hmm-- Yeah, Sabbat are allowed then.

Tram: Guess if I wanted to, I could play those dudes who literally sculpt flesh like a mad art project… eh, I think I’ll stick with cammie stuff. Maybe like one of them wolfmen who’s one of them Wako pirates!

Aidan: Cammie, Sabbat? Guys you’re losing me here.

Tram: Not important to the game to be honest since it’s not a thing yet. Let’s just set you up with that Brujah punching machine.

Aidan: Isn’t that a little bit stupid to play though? I mean, this game is supposed to be like a very role-play oriented game and we’re gonna murderhobo it.

Stephen: Do not doubt me my cute little genin. The story will be totally awesome.

Tram: First of all, cute? Dude, you in that dress and saying that screams Sex Offender Registry.

Stephen: It’s not a dress! It’s a Kimono that Samurai would wear you fucking ignorant Longnose!

Tram *Ignoring what Stephen said*: And second,Genin? Don’t quite think that’s the term you’re looking for bro.

Stephen: Shut up and finish your character! Kuso, is this supposed to be this hard?!

Aidan: So… if this is combat based, could I be like a Brujah monk?

Stephen: Uh…

Tram: I can’t see why not. Ikko-ikki being zealous Jodo Shinshu Buddhists and all.

Stephen: I… don’t know…

Tram: They can wield pole-aaarms *sing-song*

Stephen: Okay! Monks work too.

Harold: Then I’m becoming a monk too.

Stephen: *Mumbling* Stupid gaijin, ruining my game ideas.

*At this point, the boring technical bullshit, ranging from statting and the like are done off screen and/or in a montage. The scenario changes jarringly to a war-torn battlefield much akin to Okehazama or another battle in the Sengoku Jidai. The characters literally fucking pop in too, representing the clownshoes narration that will dictate this fuck fest*



At about this point, I kind of wanted suggestions and definitely some feedback for how terrible the game goes from there. I have ideas, but that needs to be bridged better with this section titan made a while ago:



Spoiler: Episode 4: Trouble in Little Edo (later segment)



At some point in the future, Stephen’s mom drives in with the family car (suggestions pls) to give Stephen some massive embarrassment and ass destruction for forgetting to get his phone, which looks much akin to what a japanese or chinese teenage girl would have, including a shit ton of chaintoys and the like on it. It has a custom skin with Alucard from Hellsing on it..

Mom:  Stephen.  There you are.  You forgot your phone.  I’ve been trying to contact you all afternoon.

Mom slams phone on the table.

Mom:  Don’t forget it again.  And why are you dressed like a woman?

Stephen:  I am not!  It’s a kimono!  It’s traditional Japanese clothing!

Mom:  Yes it is, but you’re wearing a furisode.  The sleeves, son.  The SLEEVES.  My god, is this what that five hundred dollar charge on the Visa was for that import company last month?  Jesus Christ.  Get UP!

Stephen:  What?!?  It’s samurai wear and…

Mom:  It’s women’s wear, now get up.  Christ, this flower pattern is so damn cheap, and the silk quality, more like a polyester/silk blend.  If we were Jewish, I’d argue for reinstating Levitical law and have you stoned at the city gates. Had you just asked me...

Stephen gets up, blushing furiously.  Mom grabs for the belt.

Mom:  If you’re going to look like a woman, goddamn learn how to tie an obi properly.  (Mom fixes the obi).  Do you want me to fix your hair to match your pretty, pretty HIME dress?  There.  Done.  Now you can look like an albino geisha transvestite all you want BUT DON’T FORGET YOUR     FUCKING PHONE NEXT TIME IN CASE THERE’S AN EMERGENCY!

Hayden:  Hah, momma’s boy has to dress him.

Mom:  Talk to him like that again and I will hang you with that abortion you call a tartan, BOY.

Hayden:  I… I’m not a boy...

Mom leaves.  Tram rubs hands together and has the most evil expression imaginable during the 20 or so seconds of awkward silence.


----------



## Lithos (Mar 6, 2016)

Would it have been better to advertise the game with definite boundaries, rather than leave it up to the players?  Works so much better with my usual, albeit now absent, real world groups.


----------



## Rin (Mar 12, 2016)

Honestly, I would have expected Stephen to run _Maid_.  Which I could also see making for a fun episode, to be honest, especially with the whole randomly-rolled characters.


----------



## RM 810 (Mar 13, 2016)

Another idea about Stephen, inspired by a game I recently played, anime/manga characters as NPCs, either really close rip-offs or just straight up those characters. 

I feel the need to defend my GM by pointing out that there were plot reasons in that game, but it was still pretty weeby.


----------



## Lithos (Mar 15, 2016)

No word from folks in the Games forum.  So no one's interested in the Battletech game over there.  I had tapped into my pictures over last summer of my trip along the Hanseatic League's routes in Europe, ending in Helsinki and Talliinn, Estonia, where I brushed into @Orthodox Chrischanity.   I was going to make it a Hanseatic League Game.

You are servants the Council of Merchants whose families fund the differend divisions of the HDF and Convoy Protection force.  Your servitude is only required to get things done.  If your character has interesting ambitions, it is most welcolme.

The Brief History of the Hanseatic League in Space

Anyone still needing a core rulebook?


----------



## Adamska (Apr 8, 2016)

So based on the idea that Stephen is that creatively dead, I have a vague idea of this much now that I have a day off to devote a bit to this idea and prove that the only thing dead here is my work ethic.

They appear on a generic battlefield, probably something like the Spinach Wastes of DBZ or some shit. I see Stephen not describing shit and literally pulling a picture or something and pointing to this, much to the other player's dismay.

They look in askance of what they're doing there. Chris asks if it's day, which makes Stephen remember it's supposed to be night battles only. He then says yes, and there is a battle. Chris almost asks about what they should do for rising and feeding when Stephen barrels over that into the description. If we cut to anime vampire kawaii mode, generic samurai are duelling. They are then met by literally a pallet of Guts from Berserk, who tells them of the situation. Stephen goes into a lot of detail on him, which causes Aidan to widen his eyes at this being a Self-Insert Character. Harold and Tram show great annoyance at this, and Nastya looks like she might just fuck off because god is this kid boring and she really wants to do something else if this is what's going on, moreso than usual at least. Harold looks like he wants to join in too, since this was a total waste..

Stephen dumps the fanfiction level plot summary too, and claims that he (he unintentionally describes his shitty questgiver sue as himself), bastard son of the Emperor and thus grandson of Amaterasu, must become shogun. He has used his wealth to therefore hire them.

At this point, Tram gets an evil gleam in her eyes, and so plans to Oda Nobunaga this shitshow before it's too late.


----------



## Adamska (Apr 14, 2016)

As an aside, I had an idea pop in that may or may not be interesting for an episode: derailing a campaign by accidentally killing the quest giver. Like, the person doing the campaign decided to reverse the role between evil vizier/good king, but kept them looking kind of like the trope, and one of guys decides to metagame and murder the vizier. The idea is that Hayden is one of the few people that gets that murdering that guy might be dumb right because looks aren't what they seem.

Icame up with it to avoid what I fear might be a case of Wesley Syndrome in the scripts, where one person is always right. Plus derailments like that can be pretty fucking funny.

Plus a broken clock is right every once in a while.


----------



## RM 810 (Apr 14, 2016)

Adamska said:


> As an aside, I had an idea pop in that may or may not be interesting for an episode: derailing a campaign by accidentally killing the quest giver. Like, the person doing the campaign decided to reverse the role between evil vizier/good king, but kept them looking kind of like the trope, and one of guys decides to metagame and murder the vizier. The idea is that Hayden is one of the few people that gets that murdering that guy might be dumb right because looks aren't what they seem.
> 
> Icame up with it to avoid what I fear might be a case of Wesley Syndrome in the scripts, where one person is always right. Plus derailments like that can be pretty fucking funny.
> 
> Plus a broken clock is right every once in a while.



That does sound interesting, some of the most fun I've had in rpgs has been when we fucked up right at the beginning and everyone was improvising.


----------



## Adamska (Apr 18, 2016)

HinRai said:


> That does sound interesting, some of the most fun I've had in rpgs has been when we fucked up right at the beginning and everyone was improvising.


It's a pretty common thing. Another thing that's always fun is when the party chumps the BBEG on accident. I'm thinking of having Tram do that in Stephen's game, namely because she abuses fire-arms and tactics like falling back (Pulling an Oda Nobunaga) and Chris backs her up whenever Stephen tries to weasel out of it with the Golden Rule.


----------



## Lithos (Apr 19, 2016)

Any suggestions on animators?  Doesn't hurt to fire off emails and ask for pricing.  We aren't Black, we aren't paying in exposure dollars, after all.

Starting to look into studios, too.  Waiting for returns on rates.  Hard to get pricing without concept sketches and the like.  A couple of Canadian studios are up there, though one is all about using their in-house art style, and I'm pretty sure "Total Drama Dice Scum" is not the look we want.   

The best for the buck is likely outsourcing to China, hilariously enough.  They do decent animation and in record time.  Just put it out of your mind that they could be chained to their drawing tablets and computers, whipped until they spit out a product.   If it's any comfort, just think it's 1,000 times more ethical than what Hayden is doing to Snover.

If only I had unlimited resources, I'd go Ankama in France, but alas, that is only a dream.


----------



## Adamska (Apr 20, 2016)

Going foreign can work, but considering the budget, I wouldn't be comfortable without at least having the script and art assets ready for a pitch bible, meaning I need to really find a time to just get down and write up a storm. Maybe a one minute promo-commercial too, so the people know what it would kind of look like. That way if we actually are nucking futs enough to go that far, we can set up a hipster welfare/kickstarter for the funds.

But that ain't happening so long as I literally have to work every day on school work. Hell, I'm glaring at this paper that's like 75% done right now because of that.


----------



## Lithos (Apr 23, 2016)

Still shopping, but I have been working on a side, more sci-fi story that will feature the first Transgender VA in a lead role in the history of ever.  I've been mining th nostalgitards, cultural appropration threats, Dobby, Wu... and I'm throwing them in a blender with my old 80s cartoons.



Spoiler: Behold the first villain in the gang of Immortal Snowflakes.







Kiwivana - the unholy Demigod of Injustice and Violence.

His vile powers are:
Shapeshifting (mostly into women, strangely).
He can walk through shadows.
And he has a degree in gender studies from the University of Toronto.

_Quote:  I know of the greatest words of cessation in all people.  Words that shut off another's thinking.  And those words are, "You're a misogynist racist!"  Do not abuse such powerful language._


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (May 6, 2016)

So since we do have a few scripts done, when do we actually start recording lines?


----------



## Adamska (May 7, 2016)

I would say when all 13 or however many episodes are done for the season, but I think we have all the major roles with at least some lines and I'm slow as slug shit when I write since I prefer to have another person talk with me on it so I don't get too far off character. I'm okay with auditions now if anyone wants to try.

I'll also make a point to try and get that episode 4 script as done as possible once I have my horrible breakfast, since fuck, got nothing else to do at the moment and fuck being Hayden Black.


----------



## RM 810 (May 7, 2016)

I'll give it a go, but my accent isn't suitable for the characters (I'm Welsh/English), would you like me to try a southern American one?


----------



## Adamska (May 7, 2016)

HinRai said:


> I'll give it a go, but my accent isn't suitable for the characters (I'm Welsh/English), would you like me to try a southern American one?


If possible, sure. If not, that southern accent isn't one that's completely prevalent in the region, so giving a shot can't hurt.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (May 8, 2016)

I'm still all for voicing Stephen.


----------



## Adamska (May 8, 2016)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> I'm still all for voicing Stephen.


Give it a shot. As of right now, the best candidate for script readings would be Episode 0, which has lines for every character.

Also I finished more of episode 4. It ain't a huge amount, but I'm getting closer to breaking the blockage:



Spoiler: More of Episode 4



*At this point, the boring technical bullshit, ranging from statting and the like are done off screen and/or in a montage. The scenario changes jarringly to a war-torn battlefield much akin to Okehazama or another battle in the Sengoku Jidai. The characters literally fucking pop in too, representing the clownshoes narration that will dictate this fuck fest*

Harold: So… how did we get on this battlefield? What drove us, disparate clans from a variety of fields to join here?

Stephen: Eh? Oh, well… uhh,

*A shuffling sound is heard as he looks through each person’s bio*

Stephen: Heh, I meant to say that you have all been invited to the local court of a daimyo. His advisor, one of the kindred, wanted to arrange a group of warriors that could decisively win this fight, as an elite group of kindred like you guys could definitely do it.

Aidan: What’s the fight about anyway?

Stephen: To become Shogun, of course.

Tram: So is this Oda Nobunaga we’re dealing with? Or is it someone else? Because you have Uesugi Kenshin, Takeda Shingen, the Ashikaga Shoguns…

Stephen: Oda Nobunaga, duh.

Hayden: Wasn’t he an oppressive sociopath?

Tram: Absolutely ruthless and willing to win in whatever way, shape or form. I like this already…

Aidan: Please give him a chance before doing whatever you’re planning on doing.

Tram: It needs set up time anyway. Besides, too late.

Aidan: What do you-

Tram: You’ll see.

*The scene turns back to the game, rather than the bombed out battlefield, the world's most anime and generic looking room is the setting, with only the advisor being in the room. Harold’s character twitches at the absolute lack of flavor or world building*

Stephen: The advisor to the Daimyo beckons you to sit at the table arranged for this meeting.



The current idea I have is that the advisor is a really terrible DMPC that's Stephen. Hayden first buttfucks the game with minmaxing BS that Stephen misses opportunities to counter for. Then Tram and Harold team up to put the screws to the whole setting as epic trolls as Stephen grumbles and needs to write more plot since fuck planning.

Highlights include abusing gunpowder, gunpowder weapons, the peasantry, and Assamite ninja. The culmination is they are about to assassinate the fuck out of Stephen's shit tier DMPC because of how they are partially railroaded by it when his mom comes in and anally ruins him with words.


----------



## Adamska (Jun 30, 2016)

I haven't forgotten the show, I just got sucked into other things:


Spoiler: Even more of the episode 4



Stephen: “We will see if your skills are as legendary as you think. *He turns to Harold and Nastya’s character at this point*. I especially doubt that Bishamonten blesses a scribe and… uh…”


Harold: Courtesan.


Stephen: The heck’s that?


Nastya: It is like a Geisha.


Stephen: Ooooohhhh. “And a Geisha. Our Lord calls for samurai and I get this?”


Harold: “Offending my boss is not wise. He is the largest owner of gambling dens in the lands and can do many things the sword cannot.”


Aidan: So is he like a Yakuza?


Tram: Bakuto in this point of time. Oyabun in fact based on what Harold said.


Stephen: “And then we have an sennin. A man of peace, ready for a war? Don’t make me laugh.”


Aidan: “In order to have peace, sometimes one must take up the ways of war. Especially when the heavens themselves roil with conflict.”


Stephen: “Hmph. The mission you and your nakama have would be simple if you took the way of the warrior. A castle overseeing a major pass is in the hands of a traitorous lord. Take the castle by any means, and we will go from there.”


*The group then is awkwardly deposited in front of the castle, which looks like the one from the Castle of Cagliostro, which Stephen passes around to show the group*


Aidan: No time to prepare?


Stephen: A warrior should’ve always been ready. The guards notice the group and they step as one in challenge.


Harold: Don’t worry, we have this, right dear?


Nastya: Da, whatever you say.


*Stephen looks in satisfaction that the two characters he dislikes most are going to kill themselves off quickly, as Hayden asks a simple question*


Hayden: So are these warriors human?


Stephen: Oh, yeah. But they’re really, really good samurai. That’s why Benkan wanted warriors and not PEASANTS!


Aidan: *Whispers* Why does being human matter?


Chris: Because statistically they *looks to Tram, who does a shushing motion*, they are not optimal.


Harold: *Bows to the samurai in greeting* “Greetings noble warriors. I and my companions have travelled far from the wretched hive that is Oda territory, and we seek accommodation for the night, as we do not wish to be ambushed by highwaymen. It is only for the night and we shall be gone by the morn.


Stephen: … They do not believe you. They see an armed monk and several warriors with you. They believe you are here to kill their lord.


Tram: That seems a bit shit and doesn’t fit with the plot.


Hayden: They should know that I serve no lord as the greatest woman warrior in the land since Tomoe Gozen. No man may tame me.


Aidan: I’m a simple warrior monk from one of the mountain temples, who answer to no lord and actually should hate Oda Nobunaga if I remember right.


Tram: Uncultured pirate from the Ryukyus seeking fortune, fame, and women. My word is only as good as the coin you give me.


Harold: Mid ranking member of a powerful Bakuto ring. The war actually allows me to profit off of people who gamble their troubles away, and Oda would damage this.


Nastya: Geisha who sells service to soldier men.


Chris: Ronin who abandoned his master in the far north. Seeking a new lord to serve to wash away the dishonor of that act.


Stephen: Well… uh… you’re gonna need to roll this.


Harold: Right, and it should be pretty easy since I’ll use my presence to boost my word.


Stephen: *Whining* It’s gonna require a lot of tens!


Nastya: I shall assist.


Stephen: Erm, how?


*Nastya whispers words into Stephens ears, which causes him to blush and get up from the table, walking stiffly to the bathroom*


----------



## rabbitized (Nov 8, 2016)

someone obsessed with character design here, just gonna drop a bit of art i did after diving into this thread a couple days ago. i'm probably gonna stick around and see what becomes of this project if it's still going so yeah.


Spoiler: a bit of concept art ??










i tried to keep tram faaaairly androgynous, but i find the idea of tram  a girl really neat so eh.


----------



## Adamska (Nov 8, 2016)

I've mostly been sucked in by college, hence why the project was slammed on hold. Well, that and people (including me) just kind of stopped talking about it and forgot when the site was reformatted.

I won't personally be able to dedicate a lot of time for this until at earliest mid-December due to my work load this semester at minimum. But I'm game to polish off where I left off and finish the other nine episodes at the very least. At the very least I can finish what I left off on.

As an aside, I like the design; it feels right at home on Tumblr or on a cartoon network show; it'd work considering the tone.


----------



## rabbitized (Nov 8, 2016)

Adamska said:


> As an aside, I like the design; it feels right at home on Tumblr or on a cartoon network show; it'd work considering the tone.



thanks, yo! i'm really trying to branch out from this weird tumblr-y style i have right now, seeing as people tend to see it as nothing but that, but i like how the designs themselves worked out. i'll pop in later with some more designs of minor characters if i've got some time, because i really like the ideas you guys have for some of them.


----------



## Adamska (Nov 8, 2016)

Speaking of which; I'm using my free Tuesday to finish and bridge Episode 4, and here's what I've written so far, along with a bit of what was already there:


Spoiler: More of Episode 4



Harold: Right, and it should be pretty easy since I’ll use my presence to boost my word.

Stephen: *Whining* It’s gonna require a lot of tens!

Nastya: I shall assist.

Stephen: Erm, how?

*Nastya whispers words into Stephens ears, which causes him to blush and get up from the table, walking stiffly to the bathroom. Tram laughs because of that while Aidan is just muttering while palming his face. Hayden is just grossed out because she heard some of the words. Nastya merely smirks.*

Chris: So, does anyone want lunch? I do not expect this session to go on for too much longer considering how much time we wasted already.

Tram: Nah, he’ll probably be back shortly.

*Hayden makes a noise of disgust and just gets on her smartphone to vent, Aidan meanwhile just flushes and groans, putting his face down between his arms. Harold just peruses a notebook he took out, and begins muttering what new items he needs for his miniatures army during this point. Stephen comes back, with no shame at all and sits back down like nothing happened.*

Stephen: Okay… where were we? Something about convincing the guards.

Tram: Yep, but with a different type of combat than what you want.

Stephen *Sputtering*: Ie! No! It’s fine. The guards fall for it and let you in.

Aidan: Harold didn’t even try and persuade them though…

Stephen: But I’m not letting you guys get away with this by itself. After all, such a large and diverse group is still suspicious.

Tram: Because of course we would be.

Stephen: The lord’s elder brother, the infamous Watanabe, glances at you and determines that you are clearly here on suspicious business!

Harold: So what? He was just inside the fort? Where are we? You’re supposed to provide some amount of description to the place, so we can envision where we are.

Chris: Plus, this should be an opposed roll. Watanabe should be going against our subterfuge and manipulation scores, and we should be going against his perception and either alertness and-

Aidan: Oh, so this bit’s like D&D too, with opposed rolls?

Chris: Yes. There’s also other rolls, such as extended rolls and-

Stephen: Alright teme! Let’s do this! *he rolls watanabe’s BS stats with a flourish, and rolls decently to boot*

Chris: Watanabe is a human, right?

Stephen: No! He’s a ghoul.

Chris: Then why does he have the stats of a vampire?

Aidan: Why’s that a problem?

Chris: Ghouls aren’t that optimal for a party due to having lower stats. He would need to be extremely old to be able to roll ten d10s, since characteristics are pretty expensive. On top of that, I think he’s using an auspex roll

Hayden: Aye, that’s a load. Nei ghouls except those to a Methuselah be that strong.

Stephen: Does it really matter?

Harold: Well, not really.

*Stephen looks kind of smug at this until Harold continues*

Harold: Mainly because I will use a willpower point to guarantee that I dominate this Watanabe and force him to kill his brother.

Stephen: What?!

Hayden: And I will use a willpower point to guarantee I hit him with Muramasa.

Aidan: So what’s willpower?

Tram: You know fate points?

Aidan: Yeah.

Tram: They’re like that, but a bit easier to get.

Aidan: Oh, okay. Wait, my character’s fast, so can’t I just burn one of them as I sprint up and punt this guy like a football?

Chris: Yes.

Stephen: No! This is utter bullshit!



I'm just thinking on what's the best time for Stephen's mom to bust in and destroy him. As an aside, this is pretty much going to be the last episoder where Stephen gets buttmonkey'd this hard, since he's probably never going to DM again.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 8, 2016)

rabbitized said:


> someone obsessed with character design here, just gonna drop a bit of art i did after diving into this thread a couple days ago. i'm probably gonna stick around and see what becomes of this project if it's still going so yeah.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a bit of concept art ??
> ...



I thought this project died a long time ago, to be honest.



Adamska said:


> As an aside, I like the design; it feels right at home on Tumblr or on a cartoon network show; it'd work considering the tone.



As the default animator, I don't know if I would be able to replicate it.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Nov 8, 2016)

What about adding a morbidly obese and unwashed goth girl with black pigtails and a hot pink cat collar who thinks she's Otherkin and _self-identifies as a domestic cat? _


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 8, 2016)

Sailor_Jupiter said:


> What about adding a morbidly obese and unwashed goth girl with black pigtails and a hot pink cat collar who thinks she's Otherkin and _self-identifies as a domestic cat? _



I'll try to come up with a design for it. Not today though.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Nov 8, 2016)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> I'll try to come up with a design for it. Not today though.


Thank you!  *u*


----------



## Adamska (Nov 8, 2016)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> I thought this project died a long time ago, to be honest.


The beauty is you can shock it to the balls and bring it right back.


Sailor_Jupiter said:


> What about adding a morbidly obese and unwashed goth girl with black pigtails and a hot pink cat collar who thinks she's Otherkin and _self-identifies as a domestic cat? _


That'd be a minor character if we bring that in, probably for the finale since they go to one of those tournaments for that one.


----------



## Adamska (Nov 8, 2016)

So honestly, I'd be okay with this being a finished draft of Episode 4:


Spoiler: Episode 4 Done?



*The episode opens up with a quote by President Eisenhower: “I find plans useless, but planning indispensable." It opens up with Stephen in his weeb fortress (his house) pondering to himself what game system to run for the group. His room is full of minifigures, a mixture of magical girl, mecha, and shonen animes across the boards.

Large set maps, and cases holding figurines litter the room as well. The room has a collection of clothes on the floor and a couple of plates on the desk with his 4000 dollar computer. Points of pride include a replica of Guts’ sword, a pair of Simon’s glasses, and an “authentic” katana and wakizashi with sheaths on the wall. In the closet you see a glimpse of a dakimakura, Usagi from Sailor Moon just barely made out on it (reference)*

Stephen: Kuso! I haven’t found a game worth running! OU Dragon’s Pass is out. Gloria-baasama does that every two weeks, and Hayden’s attempt kinda soured that. Besides, it doesn’t work for the setting! OU’s Tek Soldiers is out since that Mainlander does it every other week too! Plus I don’t want to just do Zaibatsu Yakuza espionage. I want something more fun than that.

*Stephen resolves to looking back through his horrendously huge amount of splatbooks and resources in his bookshelf full of manga, children’s books, and splatbooks before stumbling on something that makes him pause. He begins giggling to himself in glee before finally exclaiming “Yatta!” out loud. The scene then cuts to later on to the store where Aiden and Tram are walking towards the door. Tram looks like they’re going to their execution while Aiden is cautiously optimistic.*

Tram: This is gonna hurt. A lot.

Aidan: I don’t think Stephen could be that bad Tram. I mean, at least it’s unlikely he’ll force you to play a gay wizard again. Plus this’ll be the first White Wolf game I’ve ever done! I mean, worst comes to worst it’ll probably just be a hack-n-slash murderhobo game, so kind of like yours but, you know, without the plot.

Tram: Hey, I resent that comparison! You’ve only seen him play edgelord duelist characters. Dumb as shit but relatively harmless. I fucking dread what horrible ideas he has stored in that noggin of his for our campaign. You have yet to see when he plays underaged cat girls that uses seduce for instance.

Aidan: He does what.

Tram: For all we know, we’ll play schoolgirl vampires that get grappled by octopoid werewolves or some other fantasy from his magical realm. And this is Vampire, a game that caters to that special snowflake fuckery and creep factor!

Aidan: No, seriously, repeat that bit about the cat-girls.

*Tram doesn’t answer this question as the two walk into the store with trepidation, walking past Mathis who gives them a look of condolence. They spot Harold, Nastya, Chris, Hayden, and Stephen at the table. Stephen and Hayden are both dressed all out for this occasion. Chris and Hayden are the only ones that seems relatively comfortable with this scenario. Harold is weirded out and uncomfortable, and Nastya is very intently texting while ignoring the current ST and Hayden.  (when is Hayden not looking like he’s ready for a WoD LARP?)

Stephen is for once completely dressed up, wearing a kimono with some weird insignia that Aidan can’t recognize, his hair redone to try and go for a samurai’s bob. He is sitting on a cushion similar to what Gloria might do, but in a kneed position. Every time Stephen stands up, he has to pull the extremely long sleeves back to keep from catching pencils or knocking the GM screen over.

Hayden is wearing a horrible mish-mash of Celto-Chinese wear, much akin to a punk rock Chun-Li wearing a Utilikilt and plaid, wearing those WoD ankhs once more.*

Aidan: …

Tram: Well fuck, he dressed up for this, and wasn’t killed by rednecks in the parking lot. This is gonna suck balls. HARD.

Harold: Well, now that the stragglers have shown up, can we begin the game now? I already created a couple of character sheets (hands one to a completely bored Nastya) and I certainly hope that others did the same.

*Stephen snatches the paper mid transfer suddenly*

Harold: Hey!

Nastya: Rude boy!

*He looks at the sheet, scowls, and hands it back to Harold*

Stephen: You need to change that sheet. It doesn’t fit in this setting.

Harold: What?! You tell us that this is Vampire: the Masquerade Dark Ages, taking place in Feudal Japan. You never specified module, which means a Ventrue merchant should be fine for these circumstances!

Chris: He has a point Stephen, you didn’t tell us what clans were acceptable, only the setting. I had to read the rules to understand the system as I never played.

Aidan (to Tram): The fuck’s a Ventrue?

Hayden: *scoffs* You don’t know?

Aidan: Uh… no. Never played. Only ever heard of people LARPing this stuff.

Hayden: They are the aristocrats of the vampire world, the decision makers, refined, dominant.

Tram: So basically uptight snobs that’re so picky about what they eat they tantrum when things don’t go their way.

Hayden: *snorts with derision*

Harold (continuing rant): You never mentioned anything about Kindred of the East and the like, and in fact used Vancouver by Night, a module before the East was clarified!

Stephen: Kindred of the wha? *perks up*

Harold (flustered): No, tell us right fucking now what you want. I wanted to get this done quickly, but nooo, you waste our time with character building.

Aidan: Well… I didn’t have a sheet ready anyway, so it’s fine with me.

*Harold looks a bit miffed at Aidan for not doing this before showing up*

Chris:  These systems are contradictory.  Which one are we going to play with?  I’d be more comfortable if…

Stephen: It’s gonna be based on the core rulebook.

Chris: But the disciplines work differently in this supplement; first edition is a lot different than the 20th Anniversary.

Stephen: Shut it baka! Just acknowledge that the core rulebook is how we’re playing! That stuff is for flavor, now make your character!

Tram: Any clues on what you want Sherlock?

Stephen: You are all Bushi serving a vampiric daimyo!

Tram:  Unless you’re a rice-counter… yeah, that’s right, a rice-counter, you were a warrior.  Hey, I’ll be a rice-counter!

Stephen:  Rice-counter?  What the? No!  You’re warriors!

Harold: *Scoffs* So what you’re saying is fuck our choices we have to kowtow to yours?

Tram (grinning): Kowtow is a Chinese word.  Be careful.

Harold: So merchants are out, how about something like a scribe? I mean lords and stuff always had scribes, right darling.

Nastya: Da, whatever you say *she’s currently now painting her nails out of sheer boredom*

Stephen: No, the daimyo needs warriors, and warriors you shall be. How hard is this to get?

Tram: So I guess I can be a calligraphy focused warrior right?

Stephen: Eh?

Tram: Yeah, samurai went into different fields all the time, and calligraphy and bureaucracy was definitely an option since they were respected for their arts.

Harold: So I can be one then, grand!

Stephen: By Amaterasu, no! What part of warrior do you bakas not get?! The daimyo doesn’t want pencilpushers!

Tram: They used calligraphy brushes.

Stephen: Shut-up you fucking mainlander! If you don’t wanna die, you invest in combat.

Harold: What’s the point of doing this if there’s no chance for a story whatsoever? This is the type of shit you’d do for dungeon crawling, and even those allow characters to talk.

*Harold sighs despondently as he readjusts his and Nastya’s characters to be a bit more combat oriented. He surreptitiously begins min-maxing his leadership skills and disciplines out of spite. Chris decides to change his more utility based character to get some skill in melee, sighing as he  sacrifices even more of his generation to get more skills to make up for it. Hayden is mostly alright, but changes a few dots here and there as the others work as it fits her. At no point does Stephen bother to help Chris, who is still only semi-sure about his character, or Aidan, who never played.

Chris fidgets and mutters a bit about how the game won’t work with this situation as he religiously looks back to Dark Age’s rule structure and Vancouver by Night’s to make heads or tails of this team build. Meanwhile Tram and Aidan are making their character sheets while Hayden looks in/gives advice, being the most experienced player of the bunch (oh god…)*

Aidan: So since this is warrior stuff, is there a particular group that does well in combat?

Hayden: Aye, it’s the Brujah, the witches. A favorite clan of mine. They’re orators, rebels, and--

Tram: Dudes who’d vote for Ron Paul, Bernie Sanders, or any other no-chancer while throwing temper tantrums. They punch the fuck out of stuff and are super fast.

Hayden *miffed*: That stereotype is only part of what they can do you unimaginative beast. You hardly give the fluff any justice.

Tram: I dunno, I think I summed ‘em up perfectly. Wait… if this is based on Dark Age, does that mean I get to play those edgelord clans?

Hayden: The Sabbat? Actually, yes… we can.

*Hayden giggles as they change the clan and the disciplines they have available.*

Stephen: Wait, I don’t-

Tram: Too late, Edgelord clans are in! Besides, it’s not like you can’t be a warrior while being one of those shadow dudes. You could pull a Darth Vader to some degree with that too now that I think about it.

Stephen: Hmm-- Yeah, Sabbat are allowed then.

Tram: Guess if I wanted to, I could play those dudes who literally sculpt flesh… eh, I think I’ll stick with cammie stuff. Maybe like one of them wolfmen who’s one of them Wako pirates!

Aidan: Cammie, Sabbat? Guys you’re losing me here.

Tram: Not important to the game to be honest since it’s not a thing yet. Let’s just set you up with that Brujah punching machine.

Aidan: Isn’t that a little bit stupid to play though? I mean, this game is supposed to be like a very role-play oriented game and we’re gonna murderhobo it.

Stephen: Do not doubt me my cute little genin. The story will be totally awesome.

Tram: First of all, cute? Dude, you in that dress and saying that screams Sex Offender Registry.

Stephen: It’s not a dress! It’s a Kimono that Samurai would wear you fucking ignorant Longnose!

Tram *Ignoring what Stephen said*: And second,Genin? Don’t quite think that’s the term you’re looking for bro.

Stephen: Shut up and finish your character! Kuso, is this supposed to be this hard?!

Aidan: So… if this is combat based, could I be like a Brujah monk?

Stephen: Uh…

Tram: I can’t see why not. Ikko-ikki being zealous Jodo Shinshu Buddhists and all.

Stephen: I… don’t know…

Tram: They can wield pole-aaarms *sing-song*

Stephen: Okay! Monks work too.

Harold: Then I’m becoming a monk too.

Stephen: *Mumbling* Stupid gaijin, ruining my game ideas.

*At this point, the boring technical bullshit, ranging from statting and the like are done off screen and/or in a montage. The scenario changes jarringly to a war-torn battlefield much akin to Okehazama or another battle in the Sengoku Jidai. The characters literally fucking pop in too, representing the clownshoes narration that will dictate this fuck fest*

Harold: So… how did we get on this battlefield? What drove us, disparate clans from a variety of fields to join here?

Stephen: Eh? Oh, well… uhh,

*A shuffling sound is heard as he looks through each person’s bio*

Stephen: Heh, I meant to say that you have all been invited to the local court of a daimyo. His advisor, one of the kindred, wanted to arrange a group of warriors that could decisively win this fight, as an elite group of kindred like you guys could definitely do it.

Aidan: What’s the fight about anyway?

Stephen: To become Shogun, of course.

Tram: So is this Oda Nobunaga we’re dealing with? Or is it someone else? Because you have Uesugi Kenshin, Takeda Shingen, the Ashikaga Shoguns…

Stephen: Oda Nobunaga, duh.

Hayden: Wasn’t he an oppressive sociopath?

Tram: Absolutely ruthless and willing to win in whatever way, shape or form. I like this already…

Aidan: Please give him a chance before doing whatever you’re planning on doing.

Tram: It needs set up time anyway. Besides, too late.

Aidan: What do you-

Tram: You’ll see.

*The scene turns back to the game, rather than the bombed out battlefield, the world's most anime and generic looking room is the setting, with only the advisor being in the room. Harold’s character twitches at the absolute lack of flavor or world building*

Stephen: The advisor to the Daimyo beckons you to sit at the table arranged for this meeting. He is an experienced Ashigaru, you can tell from the way he wields his Naginata-

Aidan: Why is he armed if we aren’t wielding our weapons?

Stephen *Ignores Aidan*: His eyes speak of experience and pain of the centuries…

Tram: ... What does he look like. *in an expectant tone, one laced with disappointment*

Stephen: Well good news, I got art of him for you guys!

*Stephen then unleashes one of his notes, passing it around the table. Hayden looks at it with an appraising eye and shakes their head mumbling they could do better. The only other reaction is from Tram and Chris, the former facepalming hard, and the latter looking at the doodle and back to Stephen. When Aidan sees it, he then notices it’s a tracing of Guts from Berserk but recolored to look like Stephen if he was Japanese.*

Aidan: Ah.

Stephen: “So you are the men--”

Hayden: *Coughs at that, with Harold hiding a smirk remembering something*

Tram: You mean people.

Stephen: “Yeah, people that were brought in for the job? I’m not impressed”

Harold: *Raises an eyebrow* “You commissioned us to help in the affairs of our prey, looked for people with our qualities, and you doubt we’re any good while researching us, but still hired us anyway. Is that what I’m hearing?”

Stephen: “Baka. I want to see if you were actually worth the coin and services you have been promised.”

Hayden: “You doubt the skills of the greatest swordsperson of the land? One who has been trained and dueled with others for hundreds of years?”

Chris: Considering the flaws in your build, I would state that it is merited.

Hayden and Stephen: What flaws?

Chris: Well, for one thing, there is the Toreador wea-

*Tram knees Chris silently at this point, who flinches a bit at the contact before realizing why he was kneed. He looks to Tram baffled, but continues regardless.*

Chris: Toreadors have an obsession they fall into based on the core books.

Stephen: Eh, don’t worry, I know all about this.

Chris: Did you even read our character sheets?

Stephen: When combat comes in, I will.

*Aidan looks at the group as a whole on this, realizing just what is probably going to happen because of it based on Hayden and Tram’s expressions. He is resigned to this night being clownshoes and decides to join in.*

Stephen: “We will see if your skills are as legendary as you think. *He turns to Harold and Nastya’s character at this point*. I especially doubt that Bishamonten blesses a scribe and… uh…”

Harold: Courtesan.

Stephen: The heck’s that?

Nastya: It is like a Geisha.

Stephen: Ooooohhhh. “And a Geisha. Our Lord calls for samurai and I get this?”

Harold: “Offending my boss is not wise. He is the largest owner of gambling dens in the lands and can do many things the sword cannot.”

Aidan: So is he like a Yakuza?

Tram: Bakuto in this point of time. Oyabun in fact based on what Harold said.

Stephen: “And then we have an sennin. A man of peace, ready for a war? Don’t make me laugh.”

Aidan: “In order to have peace, sometimes one must take up the ways of war. Especially when the heavens themselves roil with conflict.”

Stephen: “Hmph. The mission you and your nakama have would be simple if you took the way of the warrior. A castle overseeing a major pass is in the hands of a traitorous lord. Take the castle by any means, and we will go from there.”

*The group then is awkwardly deposited in front of the castle, which looks like the one from the Castle of Cagliostro, which Stephen passes around to show the group*

Aidan: No time to prepare?

Stephen: A warrior should’ve always been ready. The guards notice the group and they step as one in challenge.

Harold: Don’t worry, we have this, right dear?

Nastya: Da, whatever you say.

*Stephen looks in satisfaction that the two characters he dislikes most are going to kill themselves off quickly, as Hayden asks a simple question*

Hayden: So are these warriors human?

Stephen: Oh, yeah. But they’re really, really good samurai. That’s why Benkan wanted warriors and not PEASANTS!

Aidan: *Whispers* Why does being human matter?

Chris: Because statistically they *looks to Tram, who does a shushing motion*, they are not optimal.

Harold: *Bows to the samurai in greeting* “Greetings noble warriors. I and my companions have travelled far from the wretched hive that is Oda territory, and we seek accommodation for the night, as we do not wish to be ambushed by highwaymen. It is only for the night and we shall be gone by the morn.

Stephen: … They do not believe you. They see an armed monk and several warriors with you. They believe you are here to kill their lord.

Tram: That seems a bit shit and doesn’t fit with the plot.

Hayden: They should know that I serve no lord as the greatest woman warrior in the land since Tomoe Gozen. No man may tame me.

Aidan: I’m a simple warrior monk from one of the mountain temples, who answer to no lord and actually should hate Oda Nobunaga if I remember right.

Tram: Uncultured pirate from the Ryukyus seeking fortune, fame, and women. My word is only as good as the coin you give me.

Harold: Mid ranking member of a powerful Bakuto ring. The war actually allows me to profit off of people who gamble their troubles away, and Oda would damage this.

Nastya: Geisha who sells service to soldier men.

Chris: Ronin who abandoned his master in the far north. Seeking a new lord to serve to wash away the dishonor of that act.

Stephen: Well… uh… you’re gonna need to roll this.

Harold: Right, and it should be pretty easy since I’ll use my presence to boost my word.

Stephen: *Whining* It’s gonna require a lot of tens!

Nastya: I shall assist.

Stephen: Erm, how?

*Nastya whispers words into Stephens ears, which causes him to blush and get up from the table, walking stiffly to the bathroom. Tram laughs because of that while Aidan is just muttering while palming his face. Hayden is just grossed out because she heard some of the words. Nastya merely smirks.*

Chris: So, does anyone want lunch? I do not expect this session to go on for too much longer considering how much time we wasted already.

Tram: Nah, he’ll probably be back shortly.

*Hayden makes a noise of disgust and just gets on her smartphone to vent, Aidan meanwhile just flushes and groans, putting his face down between his arms. Harold just peruses a notebook he took out, and begins muttering what new items he needs for his miniatures army during this point. Stephen comes back, with no shame at all and sits back down like nothing happened.*

Stephen: Okay… where were we? Something about convincing the guards.

Tram: Yep, but with a different type of combat than what you want.

Stephen *Sputtering*: Ie! No! It’s fine. The guards fall for it and let you in.

Aidan: Harold didn’t even try and persuade them though…

Stephen: But I’m not letting you guys get away with this by itself. After all, such a large and diverse group is still suspicious.

Tram: Because of course we would be.

Stephen: The lord’s elder brother, the infamous Gozu, glances at you and determines that you are clearly here on suspicious business!

Harold: So what? He was just inside the fort? Where are we? You’re supposed to provide some amount of description to the place, so we can envision where we are.

Chris: Plus, this should be an opposed roll. Gozu should be going against our subterfuge and manipulation scores, and we should be going against his perception and either alertness and-

Aidan: Oh, so this bit’s like D&D too, with opposed rolls?

Chris: Yes. There’s also other rolls, such as extended rolls and-

Stephen: Alright teme! Let’s do this! *he rolls Gozu’s BS stats with a flourish, and rolls decently to boot*

Chris: Gozu is a human, right?

Stephen: No! He’s a ghoul.

Chris: Then why does he have the stats of a vampire?

Aidan: Why’s that a problem?

Chris: Ghouls aren’t that optimal for a party due to having lower stats. He would need to be extremely old to be able to roll ten d10s, since characteristics are pretty expensive. On top of that, I think he’s using an auspex roll

Hayden: Aye, that’s a load. No ghouls except those to a Methuselah be that strong.

Stephen: Does it really matter?

Harold: Well, not really.

*Stephen looks kind of smug at this until Harold continues*

Harold: Mainly because I will use a willpower point to guarantee that I dominate this Gozu and force him to kill his brother.

Stephen: What?!

Hayden: And I will use a willpower point to guarantee I hit him with Muramasa.

Aidan: So what’s willpower?

Tram: You know fate points?

Aidan: Yeah.

Tram: They’re like that, but a bit easier to get.

Aidan: Oh, okay. Wait, my character’s fast, so can’t I just burn one of them as I sprint up and punt this guy like a football?

Chris: Yes.

Stephen: No! This is utter bullshit!

Chris: This is pretty fair, since you have not called for initiative.

Stephen: Well, I’m calling it now! Also Gozu has true faith so there, no dominate!

Aidan: Does that stop it?

Hayden: How many ranks?

Stephen: More than enough to not be dominated.

Harold: So what, he’s rank 4? Alright, this is getting ridiculous.

Aidan: It was ridiculous a while ago…

*The characters roll their initiative; Aidan due to being a Brujah goes first, with Hayden and Tram coming in second and third. Obviously Gozu and his bro go before either of them, because that’s fair*

Stephen: Gozu and Meizu-sama use their adroit skill with the katana to gun for the filthy pirate and the gangster who befouls their fort.

Harold: Because disagreeing with the DM and trying to play a character merits a PK.

Stephen: The swing their swords and --

*Weak dice rolls even from their boosted stats, Only Meizu hits based on this*

Stephen: Gozu missses, but Meizu is definitely gutting the impudent scribe for--

Harold: I dodge.

Stephen: er… Oh yeah, you can try. But with that poorly optimized character, you’re definitely not--

*Harold proceeds to roll all successes, with many of them being nines and tens*

Harold: Huh, looks like I make it, in spades too. Who’d have thought?

Stephen: How did you get so many dice for that?

Aidan: Remember when you told us to restat? That’s how.

Tram: That and the RNG is pretty much cursing this game for being exactly as bad as I thought.

Aidan: Alright then, it’s my turn then. Nori uses his kanabo to smack into Meizu for trying to brutally kill someone for no reason.

Stephen: He’s a yakuza vampire!

Harold: They shouldn’t know this unless you establish how they found us out specifically.

Tram: Plus it’s Bakuto at this point.

Stephen: Whatever mainland trash, Meizu can dodge this just fine!

*Stephen rolls pretty well causing Aidan to miss a bit*

Stephen: See what I mean; he is a true samurai, with the giri of generations behind him.

Chris: Aidan, you should re-roll.

Aidan: Huh?

Tram: Oh yeah, you need to include celerity with that attack roll. It’s what, an extra two or three dice?

Aidan: Three, I felt being faster would’ve been better.

Stephen: Alright, but I’m sticking with my roll since I didn’t mess up.

Harold: You mean you don’t want to lose your good roll.

Stephen: Alright dobe, I’ll do it!

*Stephen slightly better*

Stephen: My ancestors favor me this bout like they did last time.

*Aidan rolls better, with enough dice to connect as well*

Tram: Yeah… about that.

Stephen: No matter, Master Meizu has armor and fortitude to withstand this.

Hayden: Now that’s a bunch of old rubbish. Unless we’re fighting your campaign bad, then this should not be.

Chris: Hayden’s right. With True Faith, those stats, and disciplines, he would need at least as much experience as a high ranking elder, and we were only given 50 EXP each to represent young ancillae.

Stephen: You chose to start this fight!

Harold: After you forced us into a fight yourself, right dear?

Nastya: Mhmm.

Stephen: Fine, he doesn’t have fortitude! Bring it on sennin!

Aidan: This is where potence kicks in, right?

Tram *smirking*: Yep.

*The roll is okay, but not great*

Stephen: Meizu-sama is shoved back, cursing as he clutches at his ribs “Foolish sennin; your decision to face the Commander of Kuroyama was a poor decision. Your master shall expect your head upon the next night”.

Hayden: Ye do know that vampires do not leave remains, right? Roight then, looks like it’s my time to shine. Brigidh, with utmost grace and care, wields her ancestral claymore sword with ease, and aims to dissect the disgraceful brother to this tinpot despot.

Stephen: And I’m going to dodge this one too!

Hayden: Nay, I’m going to use my willpower to guarantee this one, and with some fortune from Andraste…

*Hayden hits with all of her dice, which includes potence*

Hayden: She proves her boast by slaughtering this Gozu, slicing him in half.

Stephen: Wait, what?! But he’s donning Samurai Armor and I should be able to soak!

Hayden: Ghouls are not vampires, remember? And I connected with more dice than you can take, even with armor.

*Stephen is fuming at this point, and it just gets worse when the bell rings and a formidable middle aged woman in wealthy ensemble storms up to the table*

Mom:  Stephen.  There you are.  You forgot your phone.  I’ve been trying to contact you all afternoon.

Mom slams phone on the table.

Mom:  Don’t forget it again.  And why are you dressed like a woman?

Stephen:  I am not!  It’s a kimono!  It’s traditional Japanese clothing!

Mom:  Yes it is, but you’re wearing a furisode.  The sleeves, son.  The SLEEVES.  My god, is this what that five hundred dollar charge on the Visa was for that import company last month?  Jesus Christ.  Get UP!  

Stephen:  What?!?  It’s samurai wear and…

Mom:  It’s women’s wear, now get up.  Christ, this flower pattern is so damn cheap, and the silk quality, more like a polyester/silk blend.  If we were Jewish, I’d argue for reinstating Levitical law and have you stoned at the city gates.  Had you just asked me...

Stephen gets up, blushing furiously.  Mom grabs for the belt.

Mom:  If you’re going to look like a woman, goddamn learn how to tie an obi properly.  (Mom fixes the obi).  Do you want me to fix your hair to match your pretty, pretty HIME dress?  There.  Done.  Now you can look like an albino geisha transvestite all you want BUT DON’T FORGET YOUR FUCKING PHONE NEXT TIME IN CASE THERE’S AN EMERGENCY!

Hayden:  Hah, momma’s boy has to dress him.

Mom:  Talk to him like that again and I will hang you with that abortion you call a tartan, BOY.

Hayden:  I… I’m not a boy...

Mom leaves.  Tram rubs hands together and has the most evil expression imaginable during the 20 or so seconds of awkward silence.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 8, 2016)

Sailor_Jupiter said:


> What about adding a morbidly obese and unwashed goth girl with black pigtails and a hot pink cat collar who thinks she's Otherkin and _self-identifies as a domestic cat?_





Sailor_Jupiter said:


> Thank you!  *u*



I actually got started & now I'm almost finished. You want that cat collar studded? Flat studs, balled studs, spiked studs or just a strip of leather? Should it have a name tag, if so, what kind? Heart shaped, bone shaped, plain circle, ect.

Oh and heads up about the hair, I completely forgot she was meant to have pigtails and gave her the generic pulled back straight hair. I already inked in her face so I can't change it.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Nov 8, 2016)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> I actually got started & now I'm almost finished. You want that cat collar studded? Flat studs, balled studs, spiked studs or just a strip of leather? Should it have a name tag, if so, what kind? Heart shaped, bone shaped, plain circle, ect.
> 
> Oh and heads up about the hair, I completely forgot she was meant to have pigtails and gave her the generic pulled back straight hair. I already inked in her face so I can't change it.


Just studded.  She's too much of a lost to have a boyfriend or girlfriend, so no tag! 

Thanks!    I am honored to be part of this glorious undertaking!  :3


----------



## Lithos (Nov 8, 2016)

Oh hey, guess I gotta turn my attention to something beyond stupidly editing comics.  I haven't done field research in a long time as I have been doing lesson plans, too.

I'm ready run a game on Discord just to see how players act that way.  Might be an interesting exercise in frustration as people wait for someone to type out their moves.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 8, 2016)

Sailor_Jupiter said:


> Just studded.  She's too much of a lost to have a boyfriend or girlfriend, so no tag!
> 
> Thanks!    I am honored to be part of this glorious undertaking!  :3



It's done. I'll have to scan it in later.

The name I'm thinking of for this character is "Gomorrah". How about it?


----------



## Lithos (Nov 8, 2016)

Sailor_Jupiter said:


> What about adding a morbidly obese and unwashed goth girl with black pigtails and a hot pink cat collar who thinks she's Otherkin and _self-identifies as a domestic cat? _


I find this amusing for the fact that it's kind of an archetype at game stores.  There are these girls that are considered the best damn GMs around town.  Just don't ever hang out with them afterwards or _then_ you get dragged into a bizarre world of social justice and cuckery.  One store people nearly fought to be in one of those girl's games.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Nov 8, 2016)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> It's done. I'll have to scan it in later.
> 
> The name I'm thinking of for this character is "Gomorrah". How about it?


That would be amazing!  #u#

ed: Okay,  it's her CHOSEN name, because it's gender-neutral and she's trying to reclaim the name from "centuries of Jewish oppression!" ;3


----------



## Adamska (Nov 8, 2016)

So she's anti-semitic. Fun.


----------



## Lithos (Nov 9, 2016)

But she doesn't _believe_ she's anti-semitic, of course.

Anyway, I think I'll work on the character creation show.  Running a game for complete strangers and being bombarded for "exceptions" to the rules even after laying out the boundaries is quite hilarious.  Don't know how entitled our characters are.  Probably not as much.


----------



## RM 810 (Nov 9, 2016)

Adamska said:


> So she's anti-semitic. Fun.



It's common in SJWs, they'll say they're just anti-Zionist, but when you get down to it they treat it the same. 

I made a few attempts at recording an audition, but I cannot do a Southern US accent, so I may have to drop out, sorry guys.


----------



## Adamska (Nov 9, 2016)

My logic is as long as you can do a standard american accent, you're not out. Mainly since I knew people from the south who spoke with a standard accent and then you'd hear their kinfolk use the most Alabammy accent ever.


----------



## Chicken Dippers (Nov 9, 2016)

Would be interested in script writing lol. I've also been told I have a deep voice if anybody wants that lemme know or w/e


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 9, 2016)

Chicken Dippers said:


> I've been told I have a deep voice if anybody wants that lemme know or w/e



If you can make that deep voice a trucker voice, you'd be a shoe in for Gomorrah.


----------



## Chicken Dippers (Nov 9, 2016)

I'll give it a go, thanks, lol


----------



## RM 810 (Nov 9, 2016)

Adamska said:


> My logic is as long as you can do a standard american accent, you're not out. Mainly since I knew people from the south who spoke with a standard accent and then you'd hear their kinfolk use the most Alabammy accent ever.



Alright, I'll give it a go, if I can manage doing the accent and acting at the same time


----------



## Chicken Dippers (Nov 9, 2016)

haha, she could even have the name spelt wrong on her collar. Also funny cuz it sounds vaguely like "gonorrhoea" ;p


----------



## RM 810 (Nov 9, 2016)

Ok, so I need, 1, a shit tonne more practice on my accent, and 2, a better mic, but here you go, Aiden's first paragraph from this. 



Adamska said:


> So honestly, I'd be okay with this being a finished draft of Episode 4:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Episode 4 Done?
> ...



http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RfDSkgAQ0r

Tell me how shit it is, I won't be offended


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 9, 2016)

Sailor_Jupiter said:


> That would be amazing!  #u#
> 
> ed: Okay,  it's her CHOSEN name, because it's gender-neutral and she's trying to reclaim the name from "centuries of Jewish oppression!" ;3


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 9, 2016)

"10/10, would bang Peter Steele's corpse" ~Gomorrah.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Nov 9, 2016)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> View attachment 151981


AMAZING!


----------



## spiritofamermaid (Mar 12, 2018)

So uh I don't know if this died or anything, but I'm willing to lend my talents. I know how to do 3D animation, but my strengths are admittedly in 2D animation. I can't model for the life of me though, but I can rig and animate. 

I also have experience in animation production pipeline, so I can lend my skills there. Along with being part of various tabletop board gaming groups (as well as a LARP group). 

I understand if people don't like my style/don't think it fits (examples are my avatar and I've posted a few art pieces on various threads), so I'll do my best to fit. 

I'm busy working on my own ~10 min animation, so I won't be able to work on this until June at the earliest, but just wanted to know if people are still interested. 

If not, I apologise for necro-ing the thread.


----------



## Adamska (Mar 12, 2018)

I and @Titan Lithos have low key talked about resurrecting this project, and a little bit of work was done regarding a few of the types of games we'd love to do episodes on based on his and to a lesser degree my own experiences. In particular we did our own take of a European style boardgame and the grognard minis game too. The systems for both are solid enough now that we could move on them, but that comes to our wall.

The main wall is we're both stuck on scripts for the show and what to do with it. One ended at act two and we had trouble with going forward with it and the Battletech inspired episode is not my wheelhouse at all so I can't build off of it like I maybe could the former episode. Doesn't help we haven't had a lot of time to meet and work on it.


----------



## spiritofamermaid (Mar 12, 2018)

Adamska said:


> I and @Titan Lithos have low key talked about resurrecting this project, and a little bit of work was done regarding a few of the types of games we'd love to do episodes on based on his and to a lesser degree my own experiences. In particular we did our own take of a European style boardgame and the grognard minis game too. The systems for both are solid enough now that we could move on them, but that comes to our wall.
> 
> The main wall is we're both stuck on scripts for the show and what to do with it. One ended at act two and we had trouble with going forward with it and the Battletech inspired episode is not my wheelhouse at all so I can't build off of it like I maybe could the former episode. Doesn't help we haven't had a lot of time to meet and work on it.



That's okay! I'm just going through the Gen Zed thread and came upon this as a result and was really interested. I totally understand about the time thing, real life comes first after all. Well, once June rolls around feel free to add me to the discussion, I'd love to help in any way I can (I also have experience with writing).


----------



## RM 810 (Mar 16, 2018)

I pop on occasionally but am mostly dead, still up for helping though


----------

